# Fertility & Gynaecology Acadamy (Amin Gorgy) PART: 15



## Bunny-kins

*NEW HOME LADIES

*  
​*HAPPY CHATTING!
*​


----------



## MissyMinx

Sending you all   as I'm bookmarking.

  to all the F&G ladies.

xxxxxx


----------



## Mousky




----------



## Red6

Congratulations Agate - so pleased to hear about your baby girl and that you are both ok.


Diane  - good luck with your follies hope they continue to grow   


CLS - congratulations on being PUPO   


Saffa - this may be a stupid question but if I need to phone Dr G for a prescription for gestone and intralipids - will it cost 90 quid for phone call. Sorry if thats a really silly thing to ask but just thinking ahead to next cycle in Sept at aberdeen.


Hope everyone ok 
Red6 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mag108

bookmarking


----------



## Ourturn

marking

Thanks for the update re Agate 

Red - shouldn't do if you have had previous consults with him? For intralipids you will need the prescription faxing to healthcare at home.
Re gestone you may be able to get it from your gp? 

Anna x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bookmarking...

Red - I've not asked for intrallipids script but I've phoned and requested clexane/gestone etc and not even spoken to Dr G - I just get the receptionist to sort it out and post the script to me. These are all repeat scripts though and I've spent a fortune on tests, consults and drips with Dr G already - I figure a repeat prescription is the least they can do for free!

My GP is very unsympathetic to fertility tx, (especially as I am going abroad which she thinks is a huge risk for some reason) and point blank refuses to help with anything, even writing private scripts let alone prescribing gestone on the NHS. But it's always worth asking as you can save quite a lot if your GP will do it for you

Suitcase
x


----------



## Ourturn

Suitcase - can you not find another GP? Mine is incredibly supportive...its luck of the draw.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, have considered this - got to the point now where I'm reluctant to even go there for anything because I'm so fed up with the way that particular female GP treated me although some of the others at the practice are OK. 
I guess I'm being lazy - this is the only GP in the village and I can walk there in less than 10 mins so it's perfect from that respect. If I change GPs it will have to be to a neighbouring village which will mean a drive and so less convenient - but I guess worth it if it means I get the support I need, I really ought to look into it....

Suitcase
x


----------



## ells

Diane good luck for those follies, sounds like they are waiting for Dr G!!! 

Red, I normally phone Akvil and she sorts out the px and fax's it to [email protected]. The only times I have had to pay a consult fee is when Dr G just wants to go over things and check out which drip I need.

MissyMinx, thanks for the update on Agate. Hope you are doing okay my lovely  .

Sobroody - how are you doing huni?  .

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well  .

Ells


----------



## berry55




----------



## Pigloo

Pigloo


----------



## kdb




----------



## mag108

Diane: great news on your follies!

I have taken one course of anti bs and Penny said that was it, she has a new approach now, as some people (maybe me) are chronic suffers of c and shifting it very difficult. I have restested, result Mon/Tues. Going to ttc nat for a few months whilst awaiting a cycle. Its a risk, but for last 3yrs I have had a nat pg at this time of yr (all m/c). This time I have hoping with immunes etc it will work. If not I will do cycle in Sept/Oct. I have clex and pred. I have a bundle of doxy. So it seems the advice is to take the other (antib cletham sp?) once I am ovulating? Self prescibing!

Sarahh: Apart from what others have said re different months bringing different things: On the poor responders thread there was a schoold of though re poor responders and high doses of drugs not necessarily being the best approach. I cant remember the exact detail but if you go on there there are people with lots of exp of dealing with several cycles/here and abroad. People on this thread are used to getting sml no's of eggs, (9 is a lot!)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242210.msg3919632;topicseen#new

Do you take dhea?

x


----------



## Klingon Princess

Just bookmarking

And of course a massive congratulations to Agate on the safe arrival of her little girl!


----------



## SaffronXXX

Diane - great news about your follies!! I agree, they must be timing themselves in time for Dr G coming back!! Cleaver wee ones!

Sarah -  You are being so strong and yes you should be proud of yourself for coping so well. I just want to give you big hugs. I felt exactly the same when my cycles failed, as I have a DD too. It was like reading my own post... Your DD must be so precious to you and I am sure she will give you the strength you need to get though this difficult time. Good luck for whatever you decide to do hunni.

CLS - congratulations on being PUPO. Sorry to hear that you didn't have an easy day on ET day  but only way is up from here  . Do rest up, get your DH to look after you like a princess and have a relaxing weekend sweetie X 

Rose - Dr Ndkwe from CARE nott does not routinely test for LAD either and he does not recommend LIT as much as Dr G. He uses ILs for most of his patients. Whether that's enough to sort out LAD issues with some ladies, that, we don't know but he does have good success with many of his patients. I guess different Dr has different approach. We had our immune tests done with Dr G in May and was recommened to have paternal LITx2 (LAD was 19.6%)but in the end we decided to cycle without for July cycle. We are planning to have LIT on BFP instead.

Thumblina - How are you feeling today? Thinking of you  

Em - Thanks for the update on agate. So relieved to hear both mum and wee one are doing great!!

AFM - Thank you all for your well wishes  Just back from Glasgow. I was so concerned about getting OHSS but lost some fluid and the swelling on my tummy went down in the last 2 days so ET went ahead today !!! Phew! 2 blasto on board so that's me in 2ww. We'll hear on Mon if we have any to freeze but we are just pleased that we had good 2 to put back today. The rest will be a bonus. Interestingly the best two from today were not the best two from day 3. 2 top grade 8 cell ones from day 3 were still compacting at 7am this morning and not at blasto stage. Lesser graded 8 cell and 7 cell ones turned into the 2 fully expanded blastos and 2 early blostos by day 5. It goes to show you just don't know which ones have the best chance by just looking at them on day 2 or day 3. 

It's been a long day. 5 hour round trip to Glasgow and I had v little sleep last night so off to bed v soon!

Big hugs to everyone  Hope you are having a good weekend.

Sx


----------



## Zeka

Agate, bloody fantastic new. So happy to hear you have your little girl in your arms. You must be so happy and I hope it wasn't as scary as you feared in the end. Massive hugs. Thinking of you. 

Diane, I can't believe Mr G may go thru your tummy to get to your hiding ovary. That's amazing. Wishing you loads and loads of good luck. 

Sarah, big hugs hun. Sorry to read your news. 

Following everyone's news *wave* to all you lovely ladies. 

Afm, day 5 of stimms today. Dose upped today and the twinges have started so praying my ovaries are doing their best!!

Love to all, 
Zeka x


----------



## Louiseb26

Hiya Ladies

Thanks for all your lovely msgs   

EC went well on Friday...i got 22 eggs   The lab called today and 17 have fertilised.I still cant believe it...
We are hoping to go to blast which will be on wed\Thurs.So that means Dr G will be back by then   Still really bloated and uncomfortable and very constipated...never had it like this before   I'm drinking like a fish as i don't want to get OHSS,but its really hard when you feel so bloated and i look like i have only 4 mths to go   

Sarah thinking of you my lovely.Keep your chin up...big   for you.

Ratsy thanks for being you   hope your getting on well with stimms...not long now lovely   

Zeka Glad to see the stimms are going well.How was your meet up?   

Saffon A big congrates on being PUPO.As its the weekend I'm sure your beautiful little embies will be disco dancing all the way over the weekend   Have a chilled weekend with ya feet up Hun    

CLS Sorry to hear about ET.You have your 2 little beauty's on board...weldone on being PUPO.Take it easy and be waited on hand and foot    

Pigloo hows it all going? How you getting on with little Alfie?   

EM How are you my lovely? So glad to hear mum and baby are doing well...big   for you all.

Ells hope you and the little ones are doing well...time is ticking so fast   

Diane Sounds like your coming alone just nicely...easy does it   we will both be on hold for Dr G to come back   

Mousky hope your keeping well lovely?   

Anna Not seen you for a while on here. Hope your doing ok   

Sending loads of   to everyone else.Hope your all having a nice weekend.

Lou xx


----------



## SaffronXXX

Well done Lou for all the  eggs!! Praying   for you to get better before ET! Keep us updated on your fab 17!
Sx


----------



## hart2hart

Firstly may I apologise for crashing in on your thread, never having actually posted on this site.  I have over the past few months read with great interest many of the threads but never actually joined in.  I am contacting you as I feel you are all so knowledgable, seem very compassionate and I hoped that you may be able to offer me some guidance.

Some may say that testing for immune issues is a little early for me and my DH, having only had one failed ICSI attempt, but something must be wrong for 8 years of natural failures.  During the wait for our second cycle I have read with great interest information surrounding autoimmune issues mainly due to the fact that I have very poor circulation and raynauds syndrome and never connected this with my inability to fall pregnant until reading Is Your Body Baby Friendly.  I guess I just want answers as I just don't get the "unexplained" theory.  I therefore had a consultation earlier this week with Dr Gorgy, armed with Level 1 test results from my GP.  The only markers on the test said high IgA 2.89 and FBC high platelets 414, I was however a little disappointed not to find out from Mr Gorgy if this possibly indicates a problem.  I am to call him again next wk to arrange full range of Chicago tests for both me and DH, including SA, hidden C etc.

I am finding this journey very lonely and upsetting and I guess I am just reaching out to you for help and guidance.  I know so little.  There is so much to learn and understand.

Once again, I am so sorry for the long message and for invading your thread.


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Hart2hart, you are not in any way 'invading the thread' EVERYONE is welcome  Re: immune testing get Gorgy to do the full works and then when you have the results happy to share thoughts with you on it all. It costs so much to do a cycle of treatment (both financially AND emotionally) I think doing a full investigation early on is a good idea. I only wish I'd gone beyond prednisolone in my first 3 rounds as it now feels like they were a waste, if only we could turn back time and apply the lessons we have learnt!

Lou, what a fabulous crop of eggs!!!! well done! Keep on drinking 

Zeka, glad to hear you've been getting twinges and all is going well. I've been feeling paranoid as I normally have twinges but haven't really this time  When are you being scanned next?

Saffron, congratulations on being PUPO !!!!   

Mag, clarithromycin (2 x500mg per day) is what Dr. G. has given me to take just prior to /after transfer. I believe Penny at Serum also uses clarithromycin. Good luck TTC!

Ells, hope you are well.

Agate, as always thinking of you & your DH and now LO too!

Suitcase, I continually debate whether I should try change GP for similar reasons but then I get worried, what if I got someone who was _even_ worse......although it would be hard! 

Red, are you living in Aberdeen or near by? I lived there for many years and will be back up end of August for my little sister's hen do (she is getting married in Cults, Aberdeen later in the year).

Sending hugs to the rest of the gang 

AFM, Mr. G. was so sweet and called TDL to get my blood results and then spoke to me from his mobile today to tell me my next drug dose even though he's abroad on holiday. I really do think he cares for his patients. Scan on Monday with Dr. Eskander to decide on whether we have a Wednesday collection or if it is better to wait a few days more. Mr. G. reckoned at 14mm on Friday it could be a few days more but to wait and see what the scan shows. Its all so nailbiting- I hope we get some nice embies to transfer!

Diane x


----------



## DND

Hi girls. I am sendning a lot of hugs to all of you.         
I tried to find the page were we wrote about antibiotics and hope that you can hep me both with the page and to find out from my despair.  I have taken my humira for 12 days ago but I have got headache and dizziness since last Sunday (6 days now) and I suppose that I have got some sinusitis (and not something worse)  or very bad side effects. I have seen a doctor yesterday but he prescribed naproxen and paracetamol with rinexin and nasal spray. I took paracetamols but not naproxen. Since I still have headache (one side, mostly the crown , head back and cheek). I will see my doctor on Monday and want to know what antibiotica is Ok to use, in case I need any? Did any of you had side effects because of humira in particular those I have? Do I need to stop taking humira if taking antibiotics or do not feel better? What about intralipids?

And did all of you done the swab test? Dr G has neither ask nor talk about that with us.  My hidden C was neg and my DH has been tested for micoplasma and ureaplasma before (the results were negative). I have asked two of my gyns about bacterial vaginosis bu they said that I did not have any. Just one of tested under the microscope.

Sleep well...


----------



## DND

Diane are you prescribed antibiotics during your cycling?


----------



## ells

Hart to Hart - I agree with Diane  get your Chicago tests done and then you will know whats what. I wish DH and I had gone through all the tests before we started it would have saved a whole load of cash and heart ache, so I think you are doing the right thing getting everything checked out now. Welcome aboad  .

Diane - sounds like Dr G is really looking after you hun  . Your follies must be aware that they need to wait a few more days for him to get back from hols!

Lou - fab number of embies - sending them dividing vibes. Keep up your fluids hun, I found using a heat pad helped initially keep things more comfy.

Saff - fab news - remember the mantrA *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*.

DND sorry you are having some problems hun, I dont know about the side effects - i never had those. I dont believe that you would have an issue with taking humira and IL's but not sure about AB's. I am sure someone else will be along soon to let you know.

Zeka - hope your twinges are your ovaries getting busy!! How long do you normally stim for?

Ratsy, hope all is well.

Mags  good luck with the natural cycles.

Hope everyone else is well, I am totally shattered spent the day shopping and my feet are still killing me  . Thats the last mamouth shopping expedition for a while i think!!

Nightie night ladies.
Ells


----------



## Diane72

DND, Dr. G is giving me 7 days clarithromycin (2x500mg/day) before ET and then if I get a BFP will put me back on the clarithromycin. Although I tested negatively on the swab/urine test for chlamydia (and negative on the full sexual health screening at the Sexual Health Clinic) I tested positive on the Greek menstrual blood test and also DH had a positve in the past for ureaplasma and I had a positive for mycoplasma. We have had about 8-9 weeks of antibiotics up until now but just want to be sure as we have had 5 miscarriages previously (and did not do the menstrual blood re-test a third time). I did not suffer side-effects from the humira, I took antibiotics while taking humira but if you are suffering headaches etc. remember antibiotics can also cause you to get headaches/feel a bit sick sometimes. 

Ells, Yes Mr. G is looking after me well    sending you   

Dx


----------



## hart2hart

Good morning, and thank you so much for your   welcome.  Already I feel uplifted because I now have people to turn to and a place to go where your thoughts and feelings are totally understood by others.  I tried speaking with the clinic where we are having treatment, but when mentioning my trail of thought and readings I was merely told that a little knowledge can be dangerous and I should simply stop reading and stay off the internet!

Tomorrow I shall telephone Dr G's secretary to arrange the Chicago tests.  DH and I have decided to have the chlamydia test done via our GP first because if this comes back + there is then no need for the Greek test.  If however it comes back negative, I can then arrange for the Greek test via Dr G.  

During our consultation, Dr G did mention that we could give our bloods and paperwork in at a TDL much nearer to our home if we preferred, but I just wondered if any of you know where we go for the SA.  Is it also taken to TDL, obviously getting it there within the hour, and if so is it by apt.?  The lab at the hospital where we are had our ICSI cycle was by apt.  We do not live within an hour of any TDL though so I also wondered do they have a private room to produce said sample   !

So many questions but already I am feeling so much more positive for our next cycle.  Thank you.


----------



## ratsy

Morning ladies 

Hart2hart - welcome to the thread lovely  Im also unexplained have been for 6 yrs like you i also wont except unexplained there is a reason for everything , Im glad you decided to post on here we are all a friendly lot of ladies and if we can help you with any questions big or small feel free to ask away we were all learning on here once before just like yourself

Lou - hope those 17 omg 17 lil embies are dividing as we speak bet they are all snuggled up  i really think this is your time DR G has done eveything perfect for you

DND - I suffer with rhinitus so i get sinusitus all the time mine normaly starts with dizzyness i use menthol crystals you can get them from asda you steam your sinuses with it only add a few crystals to the water tho as its strong i swear by it then when i go to bed i use breathright nasel strips to keep airways open dp says i look like frank bruno   hope this helps you i know what how your feeling its awful .its weird even tho i suffer with sinusitus i never had it on humira 

Diane - gudluck lovely with those follies hope you get a good crop 

Pigloo - hows that cutie dog of yours i showed him to dp he loved him think he wanted him 

Ells - lovely how are you and your 2 lil bubs bet your starting to have a baby belly already  Glad you enjoyed your shopping 

Agate - hope your enjoying motherhood 

Saffron / CLS - congrats on being pupo  no pee sticks girls or  will have to be called 

Sobroody - suitcase - berry -choice - zeka mags - klingon P - and to anyone else ive missed hope your all having a lovely weekend

AFM- Havnt been posting much organising a surprise birthday party for my dad next saturday so been running round for my mum ive loved it its been a welcome distraction from tx - Ive got my first scan tommorow im so scared as im on short protocol and as i have low amh not expecting that many so im a bit worried ,Ive had twinges in my ovaries so hoping this is a good sign i had my first IVIG friday it was fine and [email protected] were lovely ,Ive got my 1st ILS tommorow they still havnt got in touch yet so ive got to phone tomo morning hope it will be ok

Hope your all having a lovely weekend 

Ratsy  xxx


----------



## Swinny

Morning girls

Just wanted to pop on and say Congratulations to Agate   

and good luck to Diane for EC     

Cozy sent me some piccies of her baby boy yesterday and he's gorgeous. he is doing so well and is now over 2lb

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the weekend.

Love S xxx


----------



## Louiseb26

Morning girls   

Swinny thats brilliant news on Cozy and the baby.Sending mum and baby big   

Ratsy good luck with the scan and ILs...your be fine my lovely.How was the film? 
I'm loving all this attention I'm getting from DH.I got a lovely bag as i was such a brave girl through EC    I'm hoping all this tx is going to last...heres hoping    

Lou xx


----------



## ells

Ratsy - the nurse should phone you today about your drip, mine have always phoned the day before usually after 4pm, apparently they have to look at their lists for the day and work out which patients will take the longest etc.  I am sure you will see some lovely follies at your scan - twinges are good!!

Swinny - great news on Cozy's little one - he must be in a heated cot now then!!  Please pass on my love!  Hope you are doing okay.

Lou - lucky you - I got waited on initially but that soon stopped    but DH has been great and has been getting me my drinks when i am sat down as I struggle to get up now - I have been diagnosed with SPD and it bloomin hurts!  

Morning to everyone else   >

Ells


----------



## Mousky

Hey hey,


Just passing by to send you all some     and      for your scans, EC, ET, OTD. I must say I try to keep up with you all but it's a lot of info   


Great to hear about Cozy and her boy   


Hart2hart - I also didn't wait for the 3 ivf failures/3 mc rule. I've had 3 failed IUIs, 3 cycles cancelled and one IVF failure (with good embryo, lining etc.). I do have sub clinical hypothyroidism and I'm positive for both ATAs, although my levels are not so high. After a lot of reading - I'm sure it's easier for your clinic if you just stay in the dark    - and talking to some lovely FF, I decided to go to Mr G to have the tests done. My cons doesn't know I'm having immune tx along my IF tx but I think it's better this way. Good luck!    


xx


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Lou - ohh you jammy moo a new bag you know i love my bags im sooo jealous . I just told dp and he just smiled so no chance for me    Lou i loved that film i cried at the end he was so funny tho the way he spoke and i did need tissues     dp loved it also  

Ells - you were right nurse phoned today shes coming tomo between 1-2 so im pleased about that as i have my scan at 8.45 , I think you should show your dh louise post aswel    and struggle to get off sofa abit more a new handbag could be coming your way   

Does anyone know what agate and DH  has called her LO yet  or how much she weighed    bet shes gorgeous 

R    xxx


----------



## *Rose*

Hello please may someone help me with these results Thank you xxxx

TH1:TH2 intracellularcytokine ratios
TH1-a:IL-10 (CD3+CD4+) = 35.5
INF-g:IL-10 (CD3+CD4+) =22.4

DQ Alpha Genotype 0303,0505 -my DH is getting copy tom!

NK Assay Panel
50:1 =23.5
25:1 =18.6
12.5:1 =10.8
IgG conc 12.5 50:1 =17.6
IgG conc 12.5 25:1 =16.6
IgG conc 6.25 50:1 =13.3
IgG conc 6.25 25:1 =17.9
%CD3 =84.1
%CD19 =6.6
%CD56 =9.0
% of CD19+cells,CD5+ =4.5

Leukocyte Antibody Detection
Flowcytometry = NEGATIVE
[T-cells] IgM+ =3.9
[T-cells] IgG+ =3.4
[B-cells] IgM+ =28.5
[B-cells] IgG+ =98.3

NK assay w/Intralipid
50:1 w/Intralipid 1.5 mg/ml =13.8
25:1 w/Intralipid 1.5 mg/ml =10.4


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Ratsy, where are you cycling this time? Good luck with the scan and drip tomorrow. Re:Agate, she would probably prefer to tell you individually herself once she is out of hospital so I won't steal her thunder   

Louise, I'm very jealous!! I just had to explain to a slightly stroppy husband that I really didn't feel like going on a Sunday afternoon walk on Day 12 of stimulation. His rationale is women are pregnant all the time and don't even know it, he has nooooooo idea how tiring this whole thing is physically and seems to think I'm exaggerating   . Tomorrow I'll have to drive 1.5hrs to the clinic for 8am for a blood test and then 1.5-2hrs out to work then another 1.5 hrs back to London for a 4pm scan and then 1.5 hrs home again- I just want to rest today while I can! 

Hart2hart, what your clinic really mean is they don't want to have 'informed patients' as it shows up their lack of knowledge of /practice in cutting-edge technologies. That attitude really makes my blood boil, I say the more you read the better as it helps you take an active role in weighing up the benefits and risks of different approaches for you as an individual, I learnt early on no-one in this world cares as much as you and your partner on what the right choice is for you so never completely trust an individual clinic or doctor as none of them know all the answers. The thing I love about Mr. G is he is honest on which areas he is the biggest expert in and is happy to help you acquire further knowledge/advice in areas where others are world-leading experts and then works 'in partnership' with you on a calculated way forward. Re: any sperm analysis, you get Dr. G. to book a time at TDL in advance for your DH to provide the sample, which they have private room where they take him to for that. Where do you live roughly?

Swinny, send Cozy our love, glad to hear things are progressing well. Thanks for the luck!!!  

Diane x


----------



## Red6

Thank you ladies for your advice. I have had one face to face consultation and one phone consultation with Dr G, last year, so wasnt sure if I could just phone sec for prescriptions as none of them will be repeats but first goes so to speak. 


Suitcase - I can totally sympathise with you on the GP front, it makes things really hard when things are hard enough. I am sure mine dread me coming along armed with all my questions  -  for a while it just seemed like a continuous battle till I decided to give up battling with them. The specialists at Aberdeen spit fire if i mention immune tx so I dont now. The last thing I asked for was gestone and they told me it was only available in America     . Made me laugh if nothing else. Its so frustrating isnt it?


Congratulations Saffron on your two blasts and thats interesting about them being different from the ones at Day 3   


Diane - I live nearer to Inverness now but DH and I lived in Aberdeen for approx 6 years. Where abouts in Cults is your sister getting married - its nice there! Aberdeen the closest fertility clinic anyway.


Hart2Hart - I agree with Mousky and the others best to get checked as soon as you can. I did after 2 failed treatments and the level 1 and 2 tests threw up a whole range of things I never knew I had. Most of them minor but certainly it explains things a bit better. Not unexplained any more if you get what I mean.


AFM  - shattered today as at a wedding all day yesterday which I had been quite worried about for months as to all the babies and small children that would be there which sounds really stupid. It was absolutely fine though as none of the babies set me off - a weird thing to worry about I know   

Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday   
Red6xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mag108

...Lou that is fantastic, hpe you fell better soon


flyin visit (off to London tonight for bloodtests tomorrow)...


thks to all of you who have pm'd me and been in touch. Once I get back tomorrow eve I can be more in touch X


----------



## Diane72

Rose,

Our posts crossed. See below.



*Rose* said:


> Hello please may someone help me with these results Thank you xxxx
> 
> TH1:TH2 intracellularcytokine ratios
> TH1-a:IL-10 (CD3+CD4+) = 35.5 *Your cytokines are raised and you may benefit from humira and/or intralipids
> *INF-g:IL-10 (CD3+CD4+) =22.4
> 
> DQ Alpha Genotype 0303,0505 -my DH is getting copy tom! *Once you get them we can compare them to see if there is a match or not which is the important bit
> *
> NK Assay Panel
> 50:1 =23.5 *Your NKs are raised they should 'ideally' be down round about 10 (according to Sher in the US) with 15 being a threshold
> *25:1 =18.6
> 12.5:1 =10.8
> IgG conc 12.5 50:1 =17.6 *IVIG helps reduce your NKs
> *IgG conc 12.5 25:1 =16.6
> IgG conc 6.25 50:1 =13.3
> IgG conc 6.25 25:1 =17.9
> %CD3 =84.1
> %CD19 =6.6
> %CD56 =9.0
> % of CD19+cells,CD5+ =4.5
> 
> Leukocyte Antibody Detection
> Flowcytometry = NEGATIVE
> [T-cells] IgM+ =3.9
> [T-cells] IgG+ =3.4
> [B-cells] IgM+ =28.5
> [B-cells] IgG+ =98.3
> 
> *Ideally your T cell IgG+ should be >30% but your B cell IgG, which most clinicians will tell you is the most clinically relevant, is looking really good at 98.3, so its debatable whether LIT would be needed or not and things like whether youhave a DQ Alpha match and your individual history will help decide, discuss it with Mr. G.
> *
> NK assay w/Intralipid
> 50:1 w/Intralipid 1.5 mg/ml =13.8 *Intralipids would work for you based on this test-tube result (although there is debate on how accurate a test tube test is by many in the clinical community)
> *25:1 w/Intralipid 1.5 mg/ml =10.4


Also gestone/cyclogest, clexane 40mg, aspirin 75mg and 25 mg prednisolone are commonly used in addition and Mr. G. will probably recommend them

P.S. Did Mr. G. do the thrombophilia test panel for you, MTFHR, cardiolipins etc.?


----------



## Diane72

Red,

Good luck with the cycle and I'm glad the wedding was OK. We lived in Cults for years so my sister is getting married at the church there and then having the reception in the Cults Hotel, as she was a waitress there for a long time and had her 18th/21st and first child's christening there so it has sentimental value. Hen night in the Carmelite Hotel in central Aberdeen , not ideal timing for me *if *I get a positive though as its when I would normally miscarry so I've booked into a room there so if they all go out drinking after the meal I may just quietly 'opt out' and go back to my room!

Diane x


----------



## DND

Diana, thank you so much for the answer. Actually I have never been on antibiotics. My DH did (December 0 despite his neg tests.  

Ells thank you for your comments. I do not know why I have the headache since it seems that all of ladies do not have any or very little side effects of humira.


----------



## ratsy

Hi 

Diane - Im cycling at ivf wales my normal clinic its too far for me to cycle with DR G we tried to go by train couple of months ago for follow up and they wanted £365 return for both of us    dp was fumin so we went in car , I see what your saying about agate yes it is her news    

Also goodluck tommorow with your bloods and scan ive got busy day scan then ILS monday then london tues for LAD -re test then  busy all week   

R    xxx


----------



## DND

Ratsy thank you for your advice. I will try it! 

Do anyone remember which antibiotica is ok to take during immunisation or pg/stimulation? Clarithromicin? What about Fenoximetylpenicillin?


----------



## Louiseb26

Ells what is SPD? or am i being   Sounds really painful for you.You don't need that on top of everything else. You defiantly need a new bag    

Ratsy i knew that film would get you   I think DH has turned into a different man...he only cooked sunday dinner   I'm going to lap this up while i can. Show DP this msg and tell him you need a new bag and a nice meal cooked for you as your going to be a brave girl     

Diane poor you doing all that driving...no wonder you just wanted to chill out today.Your so right that men have no idea...some of the things they come out with sometimes.Hope all gos well tomorrow with the bloods and scan   

Hope everyone is having a lazy sunday

Lou xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls, sorry I haven't had time to do many personals, promise to do some at some point tomorrow. 

I started my 25mg Pred today and supposed to have a Clexane jab, I think I'll be brave and do them even it its only up to e/c. Anyone know if theres a best time of day to do Clex??  Is it ok to do it tonight, I do my Menopur Jab at 8:30?

Ratsy - You and me both have a busy week this week, I have my ILs on Tuesday and Thursday - Hope all goes well me dear, and tell your DP, he would only be able to stand a couple of hours with him, he's got me pooped!!!!  He is a sweetie pie though   

Diane, Mag, Red,,Mousky,Rose,Ells,Louise,Swinny,Hart2Hart,DND and anyone I've missed - sending you   and best wishes

Pigloo x


----------



## ratsy

Hi pigloo 

Agate advised me to start clexane in the morning as you need to stop it day before e/c  and restart it again day after e/c so if you start it at night you would still be having it the night before e/c if that makes sense youve got be careful as it thins your blood 

Dp thinks hes so cute youl have to post another pic soon when hes grown abit more yes your right he is a sweetie pie 

goodluck with your ILS   

Lou - How lovely youve been well spoiled i think your DP lovely tho anyway you can see he adores you tell him i said keep up the good work    Ive hinted bout the bag its a no go      well he bought me the perfume on way out to athens so i cant complain really aww bless 

R    xxx


----------



## scottie21

Just bookmarking xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Saffron - congrats on being Pupo    

Ells - can't believe you are 21 weeks already! I'm ok if a bit freaked out will explain in a mo.

Berry - congrats on being past the 12 week mark!
Zeka - good luck!    
Lou - 17 ferts! That's amazing, you have magic ovaries, congrats and   

Hart2hart - welcome  I see you have had some great advice

Diane - sending you growing vibes      Can't belive dh doesn't get how shattered you must be   

DND - hope you are feeling better 

Rasty - good luck for this tx   

Swinny - good news re Coxy and her baby boy
pigloo - take your celaxane in the morning. With menapur, pick a time in the evening and stick to it. Good luck!   

Agate - hope you are your new family are doing ok 

Hi Rasty, Mousky, Mag and everyone I haven't mentioned

I haven't been posting much as we decided to stop tx with my own eggs. I cleared hidded C 3 months ago and decided to ttc naturally for a while. Much to my amazement, 1st month taking steroids (from cd6), got a bfp on Thursday, 11dpo. Spoke to Dr G Friday and he sounded genuinely delighted. I was already taking celexane, aspirin and x2 cylcogest which he was happy with. Sorted out an IL drip with [email protected] tomorrow and he wants me to go to Athens for pooled donor lit (sigh). He asked me to do a beta hcg Mon & Wed. Called my nhs consultant and he wanted me in straight away so had a beta done late Friday and have a 2nd tomorrow am. To be fair my consultant hung around to see me and checked I had enough celexane and pred. If my hcg rise is good, he'll scan me at 6.5 weeks and then every 2 weeks to 18 weeks (under the recurrent mc clinic) 
I am now terrified its another failing pregnancy. Have had the trots this afternoon and mild back pain. I am 14dpo and cd27 today. AF has not arrived. Been testing with fr's and the line went from super faint to faint but definately there. Doesn't seem any stronger today, but I did get a +tive with a cb digi said pg 1-2 weeks. 
Please don't congratulate me yet, but please will my levels to be doubling or better. Should know late tomorrow pm. Just hope the IL drip tomorrow doesn't turn out to be a waste of time and £
Anna x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Anna - I know we haven't really 'met' as such but what lovely news, I'm    for your levels to be rising well 
Will be thinking of you tomorrow    

Apologies for no further personals tonight, I'm also in a bit of a whirl as I also got a BFP on Thursday    and it seems we're in the exact same position hun as I'm also due to re-test bloods tomorrow pm and I'm tying myself up in knots worrying that it won't have doubled

It's been a pretty long journey to get to this point, although I know not as long or tough as some. But having had a mmc before (and an awful week wait between scans weeks 7 and 8 to see if it would develop or not...) I'm feeling pretty fragile right now. I want to be happy and excited, but I just feel mostly nervous and scared   

I've arranged ivig for Tues or Weds (need to call back and confirm - the replacement receptionist was a bit vague) - hoping we can sort it for Weds as I'd rather see Dr G and check what else I need to do and he's not back until Weds am

If I book a scan for 6.5 weeks am I likely to see a HB do you know, or better to wait to 7 weeks? I'd rather do it sooner if poss as I'm already going crazy with worry. Plus I'm babysitting for my sister the w/e of the 14-15th Aug and if I could get a scan before then I'd be able to tell her/the family - keeping quiet until then

Love to all and     to those awaiting EC/ET/testing etc, will come back to do personals tomorrow once I'm past the 2nd HCG result   
Suitcase
x


----------



## ratsy

Hi

Sobroody / suitcase , goodluck for tommorow ladies i really hope and       you get nice big rise in your hcg and we can all congratulate you tommorow 

  ladies        

Ratsy    xxx


----------



## Diane72

Anna, Suitcase I'm praying for you both    Come on embie(s)-grow, grow, grow!!!!     

Diane x


----------



## ells

Anna and Suitcase keeping everything crossed for great BETA results.  I    everything will be okay and that things progress in the right direction.

Suitcase on the scans, we saw HB's at 6 weeks 3 days but we were told that was ore unusual but if you can could you get a scan to check where the embie has implanted and then have another in a weeks time?

Lou - SPD is symphysis pubis dysfunction or aka pelvic girdle pain.  It to do with the joints in your pelvis softening in time for labour but also affects your lower back and hips - its quite sore but bearable at the mo.  I cant walk for long and I cant sit for more then 20 mins.  Saw the physio last week about it btu need to go back to her in 2 weeks if no change/it gets worse.

Diane, good luck with the trips tomorrow.  You really will be shattered hun!   

Ratsy and PIgloo good luck with the drips.  Pigloo as Ratsy said best to do your clex in the morning in case you need to have a blood test for clotting  issues as it needs to be done within 2 hours of taking your clex. 

Hi to everyone else   

Ells


----------



## Ourturn

Suitcase - Fingers crossed for you too!     Totally understand how you feel. Both Mr G and nhs consultant said to scan at 6.5 weeks. How early you see a hb can be down to hcg levels. With pg no 4 they saw a sac at 6weeks, rescanned me at 6w+3 (I think) as my beta was v high (20,000) and there was a hb and 4mm pole. I would go for the scan at 6.5 but be prepared for the fact you may need another.

Thanks ladies


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hmm, I'm sure I should be able to work this out, but how many weeks/days am I if my transfer was July 12th? I had day 5 embies frozen in April and defrosted for transfer, so I guess that makes them 6 days old when put bacK?
Would I then count back 6 days from the 12th and that's the equivalent of EC? So July 6th. Which would then make me 4wks 5 days today according to the calculator thingie - is that right??

So I could have a scan as early as 9th or 10th August? That seems early, I was thinking I'd have to wait until the 16th...am I getting my calculations wrong somewhere? 
Going   

Probably shouldn't even be tempting fate and calculating any of this until I get the bloods back tomorrow anyway....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Desi

Dear All,

Sorry have been away from FF for a month almost and have missed lots and lots.
Best that happened is of course Agate and her little girl!!!!!!
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! Life will never be the same again!!!!   
Anna, I keep my fingers crossed for you as well!!!     

Am leaving for holidays tomorrow so will probably again miss some weeks on FF...  
Will definately need to catch up with all of you and need to inform you of my past weeks, but where do I find the time Not enough hours in a day.......

A quick question (really need to go to bed) on which I hope some of you know the answer?
A lot of info was given on testing direct with RFU in USA, it would be cheaper.
I asked them for quotes last week and this is what they quoted:
NK assay follow up $502 (£325,87)
Th1/Th2 $460 (£298,61)
LAD $80 (£52)
        I was shocked, especially about the 1st 2, I though it would be cheaper?
I am wondering if they quote these amounts this high knowing that you then do not do it direct, but stay with Dr. G for the testing. Of course he remains to be our Dr. and the results will still be faxed through to him, but OMG it costs a fortune for the re-testing as well. Everything we can save is worth it.
Did anyone of you girls test direct with RFU recently and do these quotes correspond?
Does anybody know what Dr. G is charging at the moment for these tests?
I only slightly remember LAD costing £210, but am alsno not sure if this is correct still.
If anybody knows that would be great!

Also, I understand Dr. G also needs to earn some money on the tests, I understood it is not a lot he makes on the tests, but $80 or £210 is quite a mark up. Has anyone ever questioned him about this huge difference?

Take care all of you lovely ladies, hope to have more time for all of you soon again.
Desi.
Xxx


----------



## Bling1975

Desi, as I understand it the mark up is a bit higher on the cheaper tests like LAD but some of the more expensive tests are actually cheaper with Dr G. I don't know if the lab puts individual shipping mark ups on each test, that could explain it. My shipping from Sweden to Chicago was £85, but it still worked out cheaper for my LAD retest. I got the same prices from RFU.


----------



## Ourturn

Desi - most tests will be cheaper via Mr G, as I understand it, its down to buying power....he orders more so can get a better rate. Think lad is the only one cheaper direct


----------



## hart2hart

Hello and good morning to you all.  It is lovely to be able to share in all your journey's and learn from you all, as a "newbie", it can be a little difficult though to keep up with where you are all at so my apologies if my posts are not as personal.

Today I should be phoning my clinic to arrange 2nd ICSI cycle to commence in 21 days.  I have decided to delay this though and as with Mousky, I shall keep quiet about my testing with Dr G. for now.

Diane - I live near Chester so I think our nearest TDL is Manchester.  Can we choose to go to this one, or does Dr G. prefer us to go to London?  Also can we have our bloods done @ Manchester TDL?

Big    to you all.


----------



## ratsy

Morning ladies 

Not good news from me had my scan this morning i have 1 and a lil  follicle one on left ovary and 1 and 3 lil ones on right clinic are thinking of canceling cycle as ive gone on to short protocol and i havnt reponded very well ive been so      all morning they have put me on menopur til friday to see if this helps lil ones but i def wont get no more than 5 as nurse cant see any more so she said its my call if i want to cancel  on friday if still no better ,Then on next af go straight into long protocol but the problem il have is i had IVIG and Ive got ILS today which will be a total waste of money and il most prob have to have humira again as my e/c will be in october im devastaed i just dont know what to do    I feel like ive let dp down even tho he wouldnt agree and go mad me saying such a thing but i sometimes wonder if someone up there trying to tell me something    

Soz for no personels and negative post hope all you ladies having a lovely day 

R   xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oh ratsy, big    for you, I hope the change to menopur makes all the difference and you are still able to go ahead if you want to...it's such a difficult decision to make to cancel or not, but maybe just see how things are looking on Friday before you make a decision
will be thinking of you and willing those follies on, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## ratsy

Thanks suitcase   

And goodluck to you for today i really hope that hcg has had good rise goodluck     

R xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thanks hun, won't know until at least 4.30 so long day today....and I'm working from home (so I can get to the lab to do the bloods) which is not a good thing as I can't concentrate at all   

I really hope things work out for you this week, I had one cycle where I didn't get to ET with my OE, and one DE cycle cancelled when the donor didn't respond well enough so I know only too well how gutting it is to have invested so much (both financially and emotionally) and then not to have anything to show for it. But there's still time for those follies to grow, so try to keep positive (as hard as I know that is)   

Suitcase
x


----------



## woodwitch

Oh Ratsy -how dreadful. I've had one abandoned cycle myself when all my embryos perished so I know how gut wrenching it is. However, you have got 5 more days to get them growing    

Leaving aside the emotional cost    - Just thinking about how much money you have spent already may suggest that you press ahead (IYKWIM) -and not waste whatever opportunity you might have. 

Woody


----------



## SaffronXXX

Oh ratsy     I feel so upset for you. Your DH is right don't feel you let him down. It's not your fault   It's a long wait till Fri I know but decide what's best when it comes hunni. Sending you lots and lots of positive thoughts to your follies.  
Anna&suitcase -         for good levels for both of you. suitcase - your date sounds right. It's good that you don't have as many days to wait till the scan tho. Both of you have been through so much and really wish everything will work out this time.

Lou - how are you keeping? How's your tummy today? Any update on fab 17?

Ells - ohhh that sounds really painful. My best friend had SPD with ehr 2nd baby and she had to wear the support all the time. Take it easy.

Desi - have a fab hloiday!

Diane and Red - we live 27 miles out of Aberdeen   In fact we got marriend not so far away from Cults. What a small world!

h2h - I echoe everyone else too. It's better to get immune tests sooner than waiting for 3 IVF failures/3 m/c. We decided to get immune tests done after 1 failed IVF and 1 natural m/c as we figured my overall history so far is not great and didn't want to pour more money into tx when there may be something wrong with us.

Hi to agate, sarahh, mandy,Mousky, Mag, DND, pigloo, swinny, berry and Zeka and everyone else I haven't mentioned  

AFM - It's only 2 days since ET but slowly going mad already!!!! Do you guys tend to test early or wait till the OTD?  I am torn. If I am testing early it'd be this weekend. I would need to get ILs organised etc so would like to know if +ve or not soonish, I thought. I wonder what everyone else does?? Also, the clinic I am with agreed to give me gestone but it's got only 50mg progesterone in it. They said I don't need gel or pessary on top of gestone. I am worried that that gestone alone isn't enough. I do have a whole pack of crinon gel sitting at home tho.... that's 90mg progesterone per tube. Surely if I am only allowed one or the other 90mg gel is better? I am so comfused


----------



## suitcase of dreams

saffron - I was given an official test date of today which would have been 14 days post 5 day transfer. I decided right at the beginning that that was too conservative and that I would test 10 days post transfer on Thursday last week. I then couldn't wait, tested on the Weds which was 9 days and got a negative, then got my positive on the Thursday - so I had 24 hours of hell thinking it hadn't worked...so I'd say hang out as long as you possibly can, and be mentally prepared that if you test early it's not conclusive and you'll have to wait until OTD to be sure/stop the drugs anyway....

the ladies on here advised me to tentatively book the drip anyway in case I got a BFP. I was so sure it wouldn't work that I didn't and then had to scrabble around last Thurs/Friday trying to sort it out as Dr G was away and there was a replacement receptionist as well. Thank goodness Akvile is back today - she called me at 8.30am to check everything was OK and to make sure I'd got the right appt time etc - bless her   
So you could just tentatively book something up and then cancel it if you don't need it?

re the gestone, I am on 100mg daily. You can't actually get the 100mg vials at the moment for some technical reason (which is very irritating, the manufacturer says they don't know when they will be available again) so I use two vials every day. You can either do 2 injections, or you just draw up 2 vials into one syringe (obviously you need to make sure the syringe is big enough...) and do 1 injection. I do that because it's bad enough having to inject gestone, let alone twice!
So I don't want to worry you, but it sounds like you need to check whether you should be on 100mg (which seems to be Dr G's standard dose, but I guess it depends on your own personal results etc) and if so, double up your vials. I assume Dr G could do you a script for more gestone if your clinic won't? 

Best of luck with the 2WW, hope the days fly by for you, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Mousky

ratsy - on my last cycle I had NO FOLLIES on my 1st scan! Even though my cons wasn't worried at all, I left the clinic completely devastaded coz I have had 3 cycles cancelled before. I cried all night long, told DH we would never make it and convinced him I need to go to Gucci to get a new bag    I was also on sp and after a lot of monitoring, basically daily visits to the clinic, I went to EC after 17 days of stims and they got 16 eggs    I know everyone is different but you could still see a change on Friday     I'm really sorry you're feeling so down. I know how frustrating it is when you don't even get a chance to "try"     


Suitcase - I have everything crossed for great beta levels     
Anna - idem    


Saffron - sending some      your way. Of course, you're the only one who can decide about testing early but I would try to hold off testing as much as possible    


Hi everyone, nice to hear Akvil is back


----------



## deegirl

Hi Girls - I haven't been on here in AGES and how lovely to 'see' some new names and of course the familiar names also   

Agate - if you're reading this I'm delighted to read your news!!  So wonderful, enjoy every minute of being mum.   

Ells - lovely to hear from you, you're really pregnant now!!  Hope you're doing well   

Diane - I've been following your progress somewhat and really pleased your lining is thickening up well.  Yay for viagra!!!  I phoned the pharmacy this morning but of course they're closed   so will phone back tonight and order my viagra pessaries.  You have been a huge help to me, I can't thank you enough.  Can I ask a slightly embarrassing question, do they have to go up the back bum or front?    Wishing you all the best for your forthcoming EC, any idea when that will be?   

SoBroody - I'll respect your wishes and won't congratulate you but really pleased to hear your news.  I really hope all continues to go well.  Thinking of you.  

ratsy - My heart goes out to you hun, that must be hard.  Please try not to let this knock you.  It's not your fault at all, it could happen to any one of us.  Remember your hubby and you are in this together as one.

Bling1 - hope you're well, will always remember you as the girl in Dr T's office whom I wish I had spoken to but didn't!   

Louise - hi! 

Hi to all the girls I haven't really met yet - suitcaseofdreams, saffron, woodwitch, hart2hart and everyone else!

AFM - had a rollercoaster of a week really.  I'm due to start stimming with Dr G on 13th August.  I had previously had my TNFa tested and got a result of 31% so he prescribed humira.  Uneasy about taking it I asked for a retest after my second LIT and it dropped to 25% so he said I didn't need it.  I pressed him on this and he ended up prescribing it to me.  I ordered it from HAH, paid £745 and it arrived in a huge polystyrene box surrounded by ice-packs.  I eagerly removed it from the box, put it straight into the fridge and read the side effects and decided that I don't want to take it.  I phoned Dr G and he said that was fine, I didn't need it.  So I phoned HAH and explained the situation but they won't take it back!!!!    I have the ice-packs, the original packaging is complete and the humira has not even been removed from the box!  I am so gutted, that's just money down the drain.  I guess I do understand, it's their policy after all and they aren't to know I refridgerated it straight away etc.  I suppose I'm just so cross with myself for not doing my research properly, I'm sure I could have found the patient care leaflet on the web.  Oh well lesson learned.  I'm just not sure what to do with it now, I know I can't dispose of 'sharps' in my household bin and I don't really want the embarrassment of giving it to my local pharmacy.    Any suggestions?    

Dee x


----------



## ells

arGHHHHHHHH just lost a long post  .

Ratsy huni  so sorry to hear you had a bad scan this morning. Please dont give up as I am sure the menopur will help and your smaller follies will catch up. You still have another 5 days and alot can change in that time. Have you thought about maybe rinigng Dr G to see what he thinks? On the humira hun, it stays in your system for 6 months so you should be fine and shouldnt need a top up. On the IVIg and IL's, hopefully you will be able to keep doing IL top ups every 6 weeks to keep things ticking over if necessary and sort those NK's out  . You wont need to worry though hun I am sure everything will be fine and you will see an improvement on Friday. Please please dont blame yourself it is not your fault    .

Saffron, it does drive you mad doesnt it! As for testing, I was told to test 12 days after ET by our clinic following a day 5 transfer as that gives you a clear result on a HPT but I believe you can start going in for blood test from about 8 days post ET. If it were me I wouldnt test early though as you can get a false result and you dont want the added stress. Keep saying the mantra though hun, *THIS HAS WORKED I AM PREGNANT*. On the prog support, I was on 50 mg of gestone a day and Dr G told me to use cyclogest pessaries at night about 12 hours after the gestone jab, so I guess you could use the gel that way. How were your results for the prog in your chicago tests? It may be all you need is the gestone - might be worth a check with Dr G. 

Suitcase, hope you get a good result this afternoon. I know what you mean about not being able to concerntrate though!!   

Anna   thinking of you today hun, hope its good news. What time will you be able to get the results?    .

Lou how are those embies coming along?

Diane thinking of you today, I hope you dont hit too many traffic/ travel problems and that it is all relatively stress free. 

Dee  hello sweetie, good to hear from you. On the humira - huni  - the only think I think you can do is take to the chemist to get rid of it. It is a scary list of side effects but it really isnt all that bad. Is it worth hanging on to it just in case?

Hi to everyone else hope you are all keeping sane.

Ells


----------



## SaffronXXX

Oh deegirl - what a week you had   I agree with ells, perhaps you can hang onto it just in case? If not I am sure any chemist (one which is not too close to you if you are worried?) could dispose of it? Alternatively maybe you can keep it till you have app at FGA and ask them to? Hey 13th Aug isn't too long away for the start of your stimm at all!! You must be getting excited  

Thanks to ells, mousky and suitcase for your advice. I called my clinic re progesterone after readin your posts and the con said that it I am concerned I can take the crinon gel as well as gestone   He said I won't need it but equally it won't do any harm either. I know I am probably worrying for nothing but it still doesn't stop me worrying! Re early test. Yes, you are right. It's hard but I have to be patient...and I am going to wait. Got to plan loads of things this week to destruct myself! (yes, mousky handbag shopping comes to my head!) Ells - you make me giggle with the mantra! I'm lovign it. You are such a sweeite. 

BTW has anyone of you have the list of tests DH is supposed to have prior to paternal LIT at Dr G? We got the list from Akvile but the nurse at GP took our list. The results are back but now we don't have the list to double check we have everything.   

SX


----------



## Pigloo

Ratsy - Hunny I am so hoping that the Menopur does its stuff for you 

Suitcase/ Looks like Gestone 100mg is now available, I got my order from [email protected] last week and was expecting the 50's but was pleasently surprised when I opened the box and it was 100mgs.

Saffron - I was told to test 14 days past E/C and tested earlier (12 days and got a BFP, sadly it was a chemical preg)

Pigloo x (waiting for nurse to phone to book ILs for tomorrow)


----------



## hart2hart

Ratsy - .  Thinking of you this week and hope that you get good news on Friday. Never give up hope; my clinic is always reminding me that it really does only take one.  

Saffron - my OTD was 11dpET (for a Day2 tfr).  I wanted to test early but was quite worried when I read you can get false positives because of the trigger shot and also false negatives. DH was adamant that he did not want to test early.  I waited until my official test date and am glad that I did.  I know if I had tested early and got a positive it would be heartbreaking to find out later it was false because I had done the test too early.  

 Hi to you all.


----------



## Ourturn

Ratsy - I think its too early to give up hope.  5 is a not a bad number, by my (poor responder) standards.

Dee - I would hold onto it in your shoes   

Suitcase - good luck understand how you fee. 

Saffron     

Sorry no more personals, having IL drip at home. not hopeful re the numbers later

Anna x


----------



## SaffronXXX

h2h - I am suprspised how much variation there are when it comes to OTD. I guess different clinics have different ways of working out OTD

Just got a call from embryologist. They managed to freeze one full blasto. One was too poor quality blasto to freeze, the 2 early blastos we had on Sat had stopped developing by day 6 and the other 6 stayed compacted







So we had 10 eggs, 10 fertilised and 3 blastcysto in the end. It's been a nerve wrecking week to say the least - every day we waited for the clinic to call. We are relieved that we have come this far though.







I guess the rest is up to fate.

Hugs
SX


----------



## suitcase of dreams

saffron - 3 blasts from 10 is pretty good going, and fantastic that you have one to freeze   

pigloo - oh, good news re the 100mg gestone, will look into that as I need to get some more this week and def easier if it's just one vial to faff around with rather than two   

dee - nice to 'meet' you and sorry you've been having so much stress with the humira    Sounds like you are just going to have to take it in to your chemist to dispose of though. I've amassed 4 sharps bins and a large freezer bag full of clexane needles on my last 2 or 3 cycles and now I'm too embarrassed to take them all into the pharmacy here - I live in a small village and I can just imagine them thinking one of the supposedly upstanding school governors is also some sort of drug addict    

anna - am thinking of you hun, and    those levels are doing what they're supposed to   

such a busy thread that I can't keep up, but all the best to everyone else, especially those at important points in their tx today    

as for me, thought I was remaining quite calm about things, but when the lab rang just now my hands were shaking so much I could barely answer the phone. thank goodness my levels have gone from 647 to 3092 though, so that's another small step in the right direction....now to get through to the first scan...
am in Weds afternoon for ivig, anyone else around then? always nice to have someone to chat to   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Ourturn

Suitcase - what amazing numbers! Could it be twins? Congrats. 

My lab are having problems...will not get the results until the morning


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oh no anna, sorry to hear that, how awful to have to wait overnight - I was struggling to wait 2 hours...my lab were brilliant, the lady who took the blood could see how stressed I was and totally fast tracked it
I'll be thinking of you and hoping for good news tomorrow   

not sure about twins - I had a quick google and it seems that the numbers vary so much from person to person that it's hard to tell. mine are quite high but nowhere near as high as others and there are plenty of people with numbers like mine who go on to have a singleton, so I'll just have to wait and see. At the end of the day, one lovely healthy baby is all I ask for   

Suitcase
x


----------



## woodwitch

SaffronXXX said:


> BTW has anyone of you have the list of tests DH is supposed to have prior to paternal LIT at Dr G? We got the list from Akvile but the nurse at GP took our list. The results are back but now we don't have the list to double check we have everything.
> 
> SX


Hi Saffron - I wrote down the following re the screening pre paternal LIT

Blood group
HIV
Hep B surface antigen
Hep B Core Antibody
Hep C
HTLV 1 + 2
Syphilis
Full Blood Count

AFM - I FINALLY got my letter to take to my GP. I hotfooted it down to the surgery - got past the receptionist and accosted the GP - I was like the SAS. GP rolled his eyes and sighed when he realised that I wanted a referral but has agreed! Just don't know which specialist - maybe chest specialist (there is a private one) or an NHS immune specialist (but don't know what waiting list like). I have to just chill now. Yeah. Right. 

Woody

P. S. Haven't congratulated you Sobroody  (but Boo on the overnight wait!) and Suitcase (although you are too scared to want congratulations  )


----------



## Mousky

Suitcase - it sounds perfect!   


Anna - what a bummer!   


Saffron - I think it's great you have one blasto to freeze


----------



## ells

Suitcase - what fab numbers, they are definitely going in the right direction.  I'm with Anna sounds like two in there!!!   .

Anna - huni    you must be tearing your hair out!  I hope it is good news in the morning huni.  I am thinking of you   .

Saff, glad you have a frostie, we were hoping for some but didnt get any to freeze from 14 embies.  Although I think its the dodgy embryologist at our clinic but thankfully we didnt need the frosties. 

Hi to everyone else.  

Got my IL's booked in tomorrow at 3.30pm, hopefully it wont take more then an Hour and a half.

Ells


----------



## Louiseb26

Wow its got busy on here...

Suitcase thats really good news on your numbers.Will be   they keep rising Hun   

Anna i really hope you get the news you want tomorrow lovely...will be thinking of you    

Ratsy you stay strong my friend.I have everything crossed your follies grow,grow,grow     all the way.    

Ells that does sound really painful...poor you.I'm now thinking you need 2 bags,dinner cooked,drinks all round and some lovely massages.Tell DH to get on the case  .Thanks for asking about my embies,but I'm none the wiser.I have phoned the clinic but not heard anything back.Looks like i will have to wait for Dr G to come back    

Saffron I'm with you on the nervous front...I'm hoping mine all get to Blast to.I haven't heard from the clinic...so no news is good news right!! Thats good they managed to freeze your blast.Take it easy Hun   

Big   Dee,Zeka,Mousky,CLS,Pigloo,Shellie,Sarah,Heart2heart and everyone else.

Afm I'm still so bloated but feeling alot better today.Feeling nervous about how my little embies are doing...just   there doing the disco together.Dr G is back tomorrow,so guess i will know more then.

Lou xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Yes it is busy!   

Suitcase, phenomenal numbers

Anna, I'm still holding my breath for you!!!!!!        Do they not know that a night lasts at least 10 years at these critical time points   

Louise, good luck with all those great embies

Saffron, any frosties are a great bonus so congratulations on having a snow-baby aswell as two onboard!

Dee, why don't you keep the humira for now, you never know you may to decide take it at a later date if your cytokines go up again at some time in the future

Ratsy, sending your embies some growing vibes, you may just need to stimm. a bit longer.

Hugs to everyone else   

AFM, I trigger at 10pm tonight, very variable size of follies unfortunately 15mm-30mm so out if the 9 there probably at least 3-4 may be to small or big, lets see. Mr Gorgy texted me that I should use 15,000 HCG, I have only ever used 10,000 has anyone else ever been told to use 15,000?

Diane


----------



## Louiseb26

Diane good luck with the tigger tonight.I used 3 box's which was 15000.

Ooooo not long now lovely.

Lou xx


----------



## Diane72

Lou,

That makes me feel much better, maybe its Mr. G's normal practice

Diane


----------



## Ourturn

Saffron - having a top grade blast in the freezer is a fantastic bonus. That's but a dream for us ladies on the pr board! You have a sibling on ice because this will work     

Diane - good luck hun     

Lou - grow embies grow     

Ratsy -    

Suitcase - its an nhs lab 

Hi Ells and Mousky, Woodwitch, Pigloo, har2hart, deegirl, ratsy, swinny et all

The [email protected] nurse was great, barely felt the canula go in for the IL!

Sleepless night for me. Really think its bad news, just wish I knew

Anna x


----------



## ells

Anna     , keep positive hun    .

Ells


----------



## mag108

hello everyone Was hoping to see our lovely AGATE back to see all the great wishes for her  Lots going on in the last 24 hrs hugs to everyone just back from a 24hr trip to London (3hrs drive there, 5hrs drive back!) Two sets of blood tests, one TDL on Lister (Virology screeneing and the dreaded AMH) Didnt really plan to do amh but Penny at Serum said it's the only one she is interested in. Still not decided what cycle to do next time...but not quite so worked up about decision. Diane: that is a lot of driving! Saffron: 3 blasts is good!!! Ells: hope the physio helps. That sounds painful. Hart2hart: I live in Manchester. TDL here couldnt really do the turn around quickly enough for LAD (they courier it to London the eve that the blood is drawn so it wont go out that day) hence our trip to London for bloods today (it's prob ok to use them for the other less time sensitive tests, but LAD needs to be tested within 48hrs of blood being drawn) Ratsy: Will your clinic not go ahead with 5?! (they would at some other clinics but I know there are guidelines at some). Drink lots of milk, have protein, rest, hydrate...fingers crossed it will all be ok. [can you not insist they go ahead with what you have got? Ask them what it would be to convert to private maybe? some nhs hospitals also have private facilities)..But please dont lose heart. Lots of woman on the poor responders thread get 5 or under and still come up trumps (it only takes one after all). Suitcase: that is fab fab news hun I am SO pleased. Woodwitch: delighted! diane: good luck with the trigger hun sobroody: sending you a huge hug. That very hard having to wait. I really hope it's all fine. One moment at a time.It is such a scary place hun, totally understand. There is no way round it just try and take each hour as it comes, stay in the moment, not in the future. fingers crossed all will be well! x


----------



## mag108

hello everyone   Was hoping to see our lovely AGATE back to see all the great wishes for her  Lots going on in the last 24 hrs hugs to everyone  just back from a 24hr trip to London (3hrs drive there, 5hrs drive back!) Two sets of blood tests, one TDL on Lister (Virology screening and the dreaded AMH) Didnt really plan to do amh but Penny at Serum said it's the only one she is interested in. Still not decided what cycle to do next time...but not quite so worked up about decision.  *Diane:* that is a lot of driving!  *Saffron: * 3 blasts is good!!!  *Ells:* hope the physio helps. That sounds painful. *Hart2hart:* I live in Manchester. TDL here couldnt really do the turn around quickly enough for LAD (they courier it to London the eve that the blood is drawn so it wont go out that day) hence our trip to London for bloods today (it's prob ok to use them for the other less time sensitive tests, but LAD needs to be tested within 48hrs of blood being drawn) *Ratsy:* Will your clinic not go ahead with 5?! (they would at some other clinics but I know there are guidelines at some). Drink lots of milk, have protein, rest, hydrate...fingers crossed it will all be ok. [can you not insist they go ahead with what you have got? Ask them what it would be to convert to private maybe? some nhs hospitals also have private facilities)..But please dont lose heart. Lots of woman on the poor responders thread get 5 or under and still come up trumps (it only takes one after all). *Suitcase:* that is fab fab news hun I am SO pleased. *Woodwitch:* delighted! *diane:* good luck with the trigger hun *sobroody: *sending you a huge hug. That very hard having to wait. I really hope it's all fine. One moment at a time.It is such a scary place hun, totally understand. There is no way round it just try and take each hour as it comes, stay in the moment, not in the future. fingers crossed all will be well! x


----------



## mag108

soory cant figure out why my post looks like that


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks Ells and Mag

Have been running a slight temp today ...between 37.3 - 37.5. Been having permanent hot flashes for a few days but day time temp has been around 37. Taking paracetamol and drinking lots of fluids. 
Anyone else had this? Hope its not my immunes battling the pg


----------



## *Rose*

Diane75

Thank you so much for your help with all the info along with A/Beers book im getting my head round everything.

I got DH result today its DQ Alpha 0102,0201

I had thrombophilia and anti cardiolipin antibodies and they were negative (at QMH Roehampton)

Also I got these results
Factor II Mutation-Prothrombin FactorII G20210A mutation = negative
Factor V (Leiden):FactorV G1691A mutation = negative
MTHFR-gene mutation-POSITIVE (HETEROZYGOUS) for the MTHFR C677T mutation

I have a follow up soon to discuss and what to ahve all questions ready.

Thanks again and good luck for egg collection       you get lote of eggs. xxxx


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Thankyou so much for al your kind words its very much appreciated   

Mag - nurse said only 1 big one  on each ovary the others are tiny really so im taking gonal f 450 ,menopur 1 amp and suprecur until friday next scan , Im so scared for friday it seems so long away to wait i just hope the menopur kick starts others ive been so      all day my clinic have said they will go with one if i wanted but i dont think id go with that   

Lou - Thanks so much for the chat earlier it made me feel better    

Suitcase - congrats lovely wishing  you a happy 8mths ahead   

Diane - goodluck for e/c hope you get a god crop of eggs hun you deserve it 

Sobroody -       you get a good result for tomo hun ive got everything crossed for you 

Ells - not sure my humira will still work as clinic said if my tx cancelled i wont be having e/c till october so il need more as i have unk cells 

R xxx


----------



## ells

Anna I had hot flushes and a temp during the day for the first 6 weeks roughly.  My crohns also flared and I can remember thinking that was a sign of a problem and my immunes flaring.  I have had a couple of flares but thankfully they have settled back down.

Ratsy    dont give up yet hun, I am sure everything will be fine   

Ells


----------



## suitcase of dreams

anna - more    for you, am thinking of you and    for good news tomorrow. I've not had high temp but I do feel a bit 'off' - can't really describe it but just not quite right...a bit headachy and generally under the weather. Am off for ivig on Weds, hope this will finish off any NK cells which dare to rear their ugly heads...

Suitcase
x


----------



## sunrise69

Agate, so many   on the birth of your little baby.

Suitcase, wonderful news! you give me hope for my next treatment.

Sarah & Thumbelina,  so sorry to read your news, sometimes life is very cruel.     

Parisbabe, I also wrote all information about my previous treatments and I sent an e-mail to Dr. G. but when I was there he haven't with him. So please, bring a copy with you on your appointment!

I'm still haven't received my Chicago tests results (I did it on June 22nd). The receptionist said she sent by post last Tuesday! I got my results faxed but it's possible to read nothing..... Dear Dr. G. you need a nurse as soon as possible.........

Have a good day, ladies.
Monica


----------



## suitcase of dreams

just popping on to say Anna I am thinking of you today and hoping you finally got your beta results back and the numbers are doubling   

Suitcase
x


----------



## sarahh

Just wanted to pop on and say Sobroody - praying that your numbers have risen, you so deserve it     

Diane - I had 15,000 from Dr g too, think it depends on your E2 levels?? 

Suitcase - fab news honey 

Lou - hope you have great news on your embies today and good luck for ET tomorrow    you've only got the 2ww after that    Can't believe you got 17 you lucky devil - if you fancy selling a few let me know     

We have follow up next Monday so will be deciding what to do after that but DH has reluctantly agreed we can stretch to one last go......      

Ells hon remember what I said about the SPD - KEEP YOUR LEGS TOGETHER     

Hi to everyone else i've missed 

Sarah x


----------



## ells

Sarah     !!  I am trying hun.  Hope the follow up goes well.   

Anna         for good numbers.

Hi to everyone else.

Just about to pop off to have my drip done at home - I feel some lounging coming on!!!
Ells


----------



## SaffronXXX

anna - it's quite common to feel as though you've got a cold/flu becasue your temperture goes up higher when pg. In my last pg that was one of my first signs that I noticed as I used to do BBT. I think it's a good sign! Hope the number came back fine today sweetie.

Suitcase - The jump from 647 to 3092 is fantastic!!!! What a great start!! So pleased for you!

Ells - hope IL went fine and you had your feet up ;-)

Sarah - Good luck for the follow up app on Monday.

woody - Thank you very much for the list!

pigloo - how are those follies are coming on? Less than a week till your EC!

Diane - Good luck for EC tomorrow!!!!

mag - goodness you sure did have a hectic day!!! But hey it's good that you got all the blood tests done and dusted. Upwards and onwards for you hunni

No much to report from me today. Sun's out so had lunch in my garden and now just chilling. 

Hugs to you all

SX


----------



## deegirl

Girls - thanks for all your suggestions regarding the humira.  Think I'll keep it in my fridge for now   

SoBroody - thinking about you hun that all will work out ok   

Ells - hope the drip went well   

Diane - It's all getting close now!!  Is EC tomorrow?  How's your lining looking?  I just phoned the pharmacy but they need Dr G to phone through the prescription, I thought that might have been the case.  

suitcase of dreams - your levels sound brill!

Louise - hope those wee embies are making themselves comfy for the next 9 months.   

Hi to everyone else. 
Dee x


----------



## ratsy

Hi girls   

I went to london today to get my LAD re-test and saw akvile i told her we were all missing her and the clinic was chaos without her she was laughing you should have seen her desk and all the files everywhere she looked shocked she said she doesnt even know where to start with it all aww bless her it was a mess 

Girls just to let you all know DR G will be away again from 4th of august not sure for how long tho i booked in to see him next monday just incase they cancel this cycle so i know what to do next    and akvile said he will be away again so she booked  me in and diary looked full so just wanted to let you all know incase someone needs to get in urgently 

R    xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

ooh thanks for the tip Ratsy, I'm going to need to book in a few appts over the coming weeks I expect, so good to get the heads up on Dr G being away...hope he's not away when I want to get my first scan 
Am in tomorrow afternoon to see him so I'll book it all up then - thank goodness Akvil is back   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Louiseb26

Evening girls

Ratsy glad your trip went well lovely.Poor Akvile.Bet she didn't expect that to come back to.I know Mr G will be so glad to see her tomorrow...he wont want her to go away in a hurry again    

Anna thinking of you today   

Suitcase Hope your feeling good today   

Sarah thanks alot Hun.Hope your appointment goes well on Monday.Thats brilliant news your going to give it another try   Hope you and little Millie are well   

Saffon sending     to you and your embies.Glad you had a chilled out day in the garden...i had a chilled out day getting my hair done   

Diane Wishing you all the best for EC my lovely...come on the juicy eggs.Enjoy the drugs...i loved that bit   

Zeka Sounds like your follies are coming along nicely.How you feeling Hun?   

Ells hope your feeling ok after having your drip and it wasn't that long for you   

Dee Hows it all going lovely   

Afm I'm having ET tomorrow   .I will also find out how many of my 17 have made it to Blast and if there any good to freeze...   
Looking forward to having a nice long soak in the bath...it will be the last one for the next couple mths   
Ladies does anyone know when you have ET do you put a Cyclogest in before you go,I'm placing them in the back (sorry for the tmi)

Lou xx


----------



## Ourturn

Lou - good luck tomorrow      

Thanks for the kind messages. Sorry its bad news from me, hcg levels are dropping as I suspected. Was not 9th time lucky   
So reasons are either 
a. chromosonal (turn 39 in 8 weeks)
b. the embie was a 4.1, 4.1
c. low lad caused the problem
Can't do anything about the 1st too, but will go to athens in Sept for pooled donor LIT. DH will go with me so we can make a long weekend out of it. 
Anna x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Anna, I have been looking out for your news and was so hoping it was going to be different
So sorry hun    

It's good that you have a plan already for LIT - and a long weekend in Athens....
take care of yourself,
 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Bling1975

Hi girls!   

So many exiting news now and a lot of BFP. I really hope it works out for all of you. And I am looking forward to more happy news.

Anna, I am so sorry about your sad news. I really hope the LIT will do the trick next time.   

Deegirl, sometimes I get so annoyed with myself for being so shy. I hope you are doing fine!

I can't believe it is only a few weeks left until our next try, just waiting for AF, it has been over two years since the last one and I am very scared to start all over again. I just have some questions about the Ivig drips as Dr G recommended them on day 7-10, on a BFP and around the 6,5 week scan. As I live in Sweden it is a bit tricky for me to book everything with just one days notice. 

How soon after a BFP do you need your drip? 
If I test a bit early do I have a few days extra? 
How long does the drip take? 
Can you have a drip on a Saturday? 
Is it in the morning or the afternoon, or can you choose?


----------



## Mousky

Anna - I'm truly sorry to hear your news     


Lou - best of luck for ET tomorrow    


ratsy - how were your LAD results after LIT? After reading your post, I'm fearing the other girl might not have confirmed my appt for Monday?    I think I'm just being paranoid    Glad to hear Akvil is back   


Diane - not sure if you're having EC tomorrow but wanted to wish loads of luck     


Ells - how nasty! how you're feeling now?   


Bling - I have everything crossed for you     


Suitcase, Saffron, Dee, Sarah, Sunrise, Rose, Mag, Swinny, Woody, Pigloo, Hart2Hart, sending you all (and anyone I forgot) some


----------



## suitcase of dreams

bling -  I tested positive last thurs, OTD was Monday this week, I am having drip tomorrow - so yes, I think you can allow a few extra days if you test early - I think it's the overall time between the day 7-10 drip and the post BFP drip which counts....so if you test early you 'buy yourself' a little extra time

I find ivig takes longer than intrallipids - not sure which you are having? plus everyone is different too, and if it's your first one, Dr G will go more slowly to make sure no adverse effects etc
I tend to lose track of the time a bit but I'd say ivig is prob around 1.5-2 hours, intrallipids around 1hr...but it does vary
Plus you need to allow time to get to the clinic and back, and for Dr G to be running late or not be around to remove the drip when you've finished etc (it happens so make sure you allow plenty of time and don't cut it fine with flights etc)

not sure about Saturdays, think sometimes he will do Sat am but not sure he does it regularly. You can choose am or pm though

Best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## ells

Oh Anna, I am so sorry to read your news    . I hope the LIT tx does the trick, it will be nice to make a weekend of it.

Lou, good luck for ET tomorrow, hope you get some nice frosties too!!   

Diane, good luck for EC - enjoy the sendation.  .

Bling we had our drip with in a week of our BFP so you do have some leeway. The IVIg I had with Dr G took about 3 hours or so but the IL's took an hour and a half but todays took just an hour.

Mousky, thank you for asking I am doing okay, the exercises do help a little but I think if you look at my face when I am doing my pelvic floor you would think I had other problems  .

Ratsy  thanks for the tip on Dr G, I hope that I get my retest results before he goes away but I guess if its just a drip I need Dr E can sort it. Glad your trip went well. Did you ask about your EC?

Saffron, sounds like you had a chilled out day. Hope the mantra is working!!!

Hi to everyone else hope you are all okay  .

Had one of the nurses from [email protected] that I have had before, she is really nice, she managed to do the drip really quick. I am hoping that the next one will be covered by the NHS though and that my consultant rings Dr G this week!!

Night night ladies,

Ells


----------



## Bling1975

Suitcase and ells - thanks. 

I will have Ivig so I guess I will have to stay the night but it is good to know that I can choose am or pm. My flight get in so I can be at the clinic around 13.30 or I need to leave by 14.30 to catch the last flight back. But it will probably be an expensive ticket as I only can book a few days in advance. I have tested positive on day 12 past ovulation so I think I will test that day again. 

When is official test day in the UK? In Sweden they make us wait until 16 days past ET regardless if it is a blast or not. Crazy. And they do not offer blood tests.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bling - yes, I think I would plan an overnight stay just to make it all less stressful...otherwise you are rushing around and if anything goes wrong or there are delays etc, you could end up missing flights and paying a lot more 

I was told (by my clinic in Czech Republic) to test 14 days post 5 day transfer. I got my positive on a pee stick at 10 days post, and had bloods done on days 11 and 14. Many clinics here don't offer blood tests either, and you certainly can't get them free on the NHS - I paid £155 to a private GP/lab to do my bloods....but I've kind of got to the point where I've spent SO much on this fertility tx that £155 seems like not very much in comparison (scary thought...)

Suitcase
x


----------



## DND

Oh Anna, I am so sorry to read your news. Probably, the reason is like you wrote and I hope that your pooled LIT will done success next time. 

suitcase of dreams, I am so glad to read about you BFP. I keep mine fingers crossed for you.

Bling, nice to see you. I understand that the feelings are mixed. Good luck!

Lou, good luck for ET.

Diane, good luck for EC.

Big Hello to  Ells, Rasty, Mousky, Sarah,and everyone else.


----------



## DND

I forgotten to ask you who has been on humira. Did you see any changes in menstrual cycle: ovulation failure, shorter/longer period, bleeding etc. I have namely received + ovulation test yesterday morning (CD 10, usually I have + on CD11/12) but in the afternoon and this morning it showed -. I have preovulating cervical mucus CD 9 and yesterday morning. I took my second humira yesterday morning. Does humira influence ovulation?


----------



## hart2hart

Good morning to you all,

Anna, I was so sorry to hear your news and hope the LIT tx will work for you.  I really do admire your strength.

Lou and Diane, good luck to you both for today.

Bling, from what I have read on posts here, each clinic seems to give different test dates.  I had a day2 tfr and was told I could test 11dpet.  It was BFN  and I spent the next few days convinced the clinic had given me a test date that was too early!

I hadn't realised that blood test levels where not available on the nhs, I had just presumed when people mentioned blood numbers that it was the protocol for their particular clinic.  So thank you Suitcase I have learnt something new today! I think I shall have to try and befriend a phlebotomist should I be lucky enough to get a BFP.

Hi to everyone and hope you all enjoy your day, whatever it is that you are doing.


----------



## niccad

Anna - so so sorry to read your news     It's so difficult trying to figure out why it didn't work. I pray that LIT is the answer xxx

Lou - best of luck for ET today. I hope you've got loads of blast and loads for the freezer   
Diane - good luck for EC today xx

Bling - most clinics test 14 or 15 days post EC. I think waiting until 14 days post transfer can be cruel as so many people get AF before they even reach testing date. Good luck x

Hello to everyone xx


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Mousky - Im not sure yet on my LAD re-test as i had the bloods taken yesterday so il post as soon as i know    I booked in for monday incase they cancel my e/c and mine is at 2.30 think only 1-2 left for monday i know yesterday they had one in the morning and one in the afternoon 

Ells- No i didnt ask as DR G wasnt back but i told akvile ,Do you know how long LAD restults take to come back i did them with TDL yesterday    hope your well lovely and lil ones , Your such a nice person ells and thanks for all your advise   

Lou - goodluck today for E/T hope you get some lovely blasts to freeze aswe Thanks for being there for me the last couple of days   

Diane -soz didnt say yesterday goodluck for e/c hun didnt come on for long then when i was in bed i remembered    Hope it all went well for you today and you got some nice big eggs   

Agate - missing you its not same without you hope you and LO ok 

Sobroody -Big BIG hugs to you lovely you take care    

niccad- zeka- choice -hart2hart -DND-suitcase -dee-sunrise -mag -pigloo-swinny-woody--saffron--bling-sarahh-thumbelina hope i havnt missed anyone hope your all ok   

AFM- Thought id do abit of retail shopping but my hearts not in it went into town so popped in to see my sister ending up      in the shop omg cant believe i did that the shame    so i bought some make-up £30    cant believe how expensive but worth it as ive got my dads surprise birthday party on sat night his 65th so im going to slap on a happy smile and celebrate for my dad as its his night   

R xxx


----------



## ells

Hi ladies,

Bling, we were told to test 12 days post 5 day ET.  

Ratsy  I think the LAD results are back in about 3-4 days - the lab emails the results through to Dr G so should be pretty tight turn around.  

Hi to everyone else   
Ells


----------



## Diane72

Just a quick note to say 9 follies collected but who knows how many were suitable for ICSI and/or will fertilise-lets see what tomorrow brings!! Mr. G. did have to go from above to get the awkward ovary, I'm relieved he did and didn't just 'not collect' like CARE did.

      

Hugs to all, off back to sleep Zzzzzzzz


----------



## berry55

diane- well done hun!!! enjoy your sleep!! xxx


----------



## ells

Thats great news Diane - rest up hun.   

Ells


----------



## ratsy

Congratulations Diane 

youl have some nice embies tommorow they will be snuggling in now   

R xxx


----------



## Louiseb26

Hiya Girls

ET went really well today.I have had 2 Blasts put back...1 is a hatching 5ba and the other is about to hatch 3bb.They have frozen 2 blasts at 2bb today and will give us a call tomorrow to let us know how many out of the 15 they will be freezing.I'm still in totall shock and have been   all day.

Diane so glad EC went well for you today...brilliant amount of follies Hun.Will be thinking of you tomorrow     enjoy the rest Hun   

Anna I'm so very sorry this keeps on happening.I really hope getting over to have your LIT will change everything for you Hun...stay strong   

Ratsy my lovely.Wish i live round the corner to give you big   Don't feel   about crying,we have all been there...mine was in the bank.Good for you for treating yourself you deserve it.Thinking of you loads   

Sarah How you doing sweet? Im still    not long to go till monday   

Niccard thanks for the luck Hun...it was just what i needed   How you feeling lovely?   

Heart2Heart,DND,Ells,Mousky thanks so much ladies.All your luck has made it a lucky day   

Big   to everyone else.Hope your all having a nice chilled evening.

Lou xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

great news Diane and Louiseb   

hello everyone else, hope you've all had good days   

mine has been a bit stressful, had work meetings in London this am, followed by Dr G for ivig, over to Shadwell to get meds, then back home again (an hour on the train) - so on the go from 8am to 7pm and now totally exhausted
also had some brown spotting today which has rather worried me - I know lots of people get it but I'm of course imagining the worst. Dr G said levels good, no need to re-test HCG, just rest, don't over do it and wait for scan
so I'm waiting....and worrying   

sorry for 'me' post, just feeling a bit over tired and over emotional I think, hopefully will be better after good night's sleep
Suitcase
x


----------



## ells

Lou - what great news - you must both be very proud of your little embies.  SOunds like you have some real beauties on board!!!

Suitcase   trust me the worrying doesnt stop!  Make sure you rest up and take it easy.  Sounds like you had a very busy day.  remember brown is okay   .  I had 3 lots of brown bleeds and one very heavy very red bleed at 12 weeks and all was okay altought I am still a naurotic knicker checker   .

Hi to everyone else.

Ells


----------



## sarahh

Hi, Lou - congrats on being PUPO -    - only 9 days to go    Wow, 2 frozen today and lots left too by the sound of it - just remember - if you want to stick any on ebay do let me know    

Diane - 9 eggs, well done you.  Hope you get 100% fertilisation & have some beautiful embies tomorrow   

Ratsy hon hoping your cycle doesn't get cancelled    

Anna - so so sorry to hear your news, was so    for you too.  Stay strong hon, get some more LIT - at least the positive side of things is that you & DH can still get there  "au naturelle" rather than going through IVF. 

AFM just anxiously waiting till monday, not really looking forward to it, have lots of "issues" to iron out    

Sarah x


----------



## Mousky

Suitcase - sending some big     your way. I always hear brown spotting should be OK    btw, could you get all your meds in Shadwell? I'll be seeing Dr G next monday and because we don't live in the UK, I wanted to get our meds from Rigcharm (I assume that's where you went?) but I'm wondering if it's wiser to call them first to make sure they have it all?    Sleep well   


Louise - wonderful news    when are you testing?    


Diane - also great news!    I so hope your eggies will turn into beautiful babies    


ratsy - sending a big    your way. Sorry I didn't realize you're still waiting for your LAD results    I'm having mine tested next Monday. I assume you get a form with Dr G (or Akvil) and then you got to TDL but you pay Dr G, right? Is it 200 GBP?


Ells - glad to hear you're doing better   


A big    to everyone else!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks everyone for the reassuring words - I know there's no point stressing over a bit of brown spotting, I think it's all just getting to me a bit   
The one time I was pg before I had no spotting, bleeding or anything else at all and that pg failed at 7-8 weeks so just goes to show there's no guarantee either way. Just got to hang on in there and hope it all works out OK this time   
The days could not be going by more slowly though....

mousky - yes, I went to Rigchem in Shadwell - they're really nice there    I got 30 days worth of clex, pred and gestone (and best news is they've the 100mg vials back in stock) - I called up on Monday to check they would have enough and he put it by for me. So prob a good idea just to give them a ring perhaps tomorrow or Fri as they'll order it in if they don't have it

Suitcase
x


----------



## mag108

Louise: what a great result!

Diane: Very chuffed for you!

Suitcase: oh its all so stressful too! Try and take time out and get as much rest as you can. There is no way not to worry, but little thoughts to put your mind at rest. Spotting is very common (and most likely harmless hormonal activity.) x

My week has already been peppered with good news and bad. high + C test again! (but good chat with Penny last night), got my chest consultant appt brought forward and seeing me next week (good news)...got call from GP surgery saying they wouldnt be filling the clexane script for me as quote 'you cant get clexane on NHS" _oh really! Firstly gyna consultant said last yr I should be on it, secondly GP said I could have it on NHS....So I said 'other PCTS do it", she said " well they might do but we dont'  (for fertility she means. Will be fighting that one!_


----------



## Louiseb26

Sarah thats well funny   I really hope you get some answers on Monday...nearly there Hun   

Mousky Thanks Hun.I will be testing on the 9th...let the nail biting begin   

Ells I will be   my little beauties stay where they belong for 9 mths   

Suitcase sounds like you have had a right day of it rushing here there and everwhere.Hope you can now unwind and have an early night and chilllax   

Mag thanks hun. Hope you manage to get your Clexane sorted out.I hate being told one thing,yet they seem to do another   


Lou xx


----------



## Pigloo

Diane - Good number of eggs collected, I hope they are getting jiggy and fertilising as i type

Ratsy - sending you some   

Louise - that all sounds VERY promising   

Suitcase - try not to worry about the spotting, esp if its not alot/bright red.

Sarah - good luck on Monday

AFM -I called Dr G this evening re getting Clarithromycin after ET, he sounded pretty busy but asked me to call back after 8am tomorrow and ask akville to book me an apt for 11:30, looks like i'm going to be £90 lighter by lunchtime tomorrow...sigh!!!!!!!!!!!

P x


----------



## bangles

Hi everyone - just to let you know I am on the immune train good and proper (humira/intralipids/LIT). Going in on Monday to have TB test to prepare for humira and to collect sample bottle/envelope etc. for the hidden C test and to take in a sperm sample!? I know this might sound a bit stupid, but do any of you know _why_ I am taking in a sperm sample? After my telephone consultation with Dr. G this afternoon, I was so busy getting straight what I had to do that I forgot to ask why I was doing that. I think if he'd asked me to bring in a bunch of flowers I would just have done it, by that stage in the conversation! Anyone else in on Monday 12ish? Am hoping my appearance will be briefer than last time and I'll be 'straight to lab' as will have ds with me, an 11 year old not best known for his patience and forebearance!


----------



## SaffronXXX

ratsy/anna/suitscase -







sending you lots of hugs

Sarah - stay strong hunni







Hope you have a good weekend with your DH and lovely DD to take your mind off.

mag - good luck with clexane issues. Go for it girl, the thing with NHS is that if you don't fight for it you'd never get! Woth a try!

Lou - fab fab news with all the blastos! You must be over the moon!! Well done!

Diane - yay yay yay! So pleased that Dr G could get to the tricky ovary ok. 9 is a great number!!





















for good fertilization rate today.

bangles - good luck for your app on Monday









pigloo -







hope you get things sorted today.

AFM It's 10 days past EC today and I'm feeling v v anxious. Yesterday I convinced myself that it has't worked and started to cry into my breakfast. My body has let me down so far and wasn't sure all the meds are working enough to accept the embryos. 7 year old DD kept asking what was wrong so had to leave the kitchen to compose myself.







I had a small chunk of pink crinon gel come out (sorry tmi) later on which freaked me out too as I thought AF is on it's way. Called the clinic and they said we can come in for a blood test on Mon (14dpec) instead of Tue. The thing is I have absolutely NO SYMPTOMS. Not even sore boobs, not that I remember having sore boobs while pg before.







Mum and I went shoppin yesterday and bought knitting needles and wool so she is going to teach me to knit this weekend. I hope this will take my mind off a bit.

Sx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

saffron -    
I didn't have any symptoms either...and besides any symptoms can be down to the meds as much as anything else. Not long to go now, hang in there    

I'm feeling a bit better this morning. No more spotting and I did a digital test which came up Pregnant 3+ really quickly (was Pregnant 2-3 on Sunday) so that made me feel better. Have decided to go to work as all this sitting around at home (worked from home Mon-Tues) is just giving me too much time to think about it all - I need a distraction. It's a desk job and not that demanding but at least there will be people around to take my mind off things....

Diane - good luck for today - hope you get good news re fertilisation   

hello everyone else, hope you have a good day   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Mousky

Saffron - this wait is so cruel!     But remember, so many ladies have absolutely no symptoms and are playing with their babies right now    I'm glad the clinic moved your test date though     


Suitcase - thanks for the tip. I'll give them a ring (maybe even ASDA, although I think with them it must be ordered with the px etc.) and make sure it can be arranged for Monday. Anyway, how you're feeling? Still spotting?   Just saw your post   


Bangles - could it be the culture and sensitivy SA for your DH? Dr G asked mine to have C&S (for myco/ureaplasma and even C) but we ended up having it all tested in Athens. Good luck!   


Diane - I hope it's a great news call for you today    


A big    to everyone!


Ladies, I was (re)reading Agate's FAQ and she mentions Dr G might prescribe Clexane 20mg or 40 mg. He never mentioned the dose and I'd like to make a "pre order" of my drugs so I can pick it up next Monday. What do you think? I don't really have major clotting issues, it's more for NKa+. What does he normally px?   


xx


----------



## Louiseb26

Mousky i had Clexane 20mg x 10 and 40mg x 14 also Prednisolone 25mg x56

Hope that helps

Lou xx


----------



## hart2hart

Good mornng to you all

Lou - wonderful news, you must be really pleased.

I hope today Diane that you get good news too,   for a great fertilization rate today.

Just out of interest, are most of you having both immune and fertility treatment with Dr Gorgy or are you just having immune treatments with Dr Gorgy whilst having fertility treatment at a seperate clinic?

Also would anyone know if it was safe to drink the whey protein definity shakes from Maxitone.  I was thinking of having them as a way of ensuring I got enough protein in my diet, but as they don't list the ingredients anywhere, I just wanted to check your thoughts.

 Hi to everyone and hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Couldn't sleep last night I'm so nervous-and still waiting for 'THE PHONECALL'   

Mousky, I would make sure Mr. G gives you 40mg /day either in one shot or 2x20mg. ARGC do this as a norm for ALL patients and it is the dose that had all the clinical evidence behind it.

Saffron, as others have said over the years I've found 'symptoms' have no bearing on outcome for the ladies I've been on boards with   

Suitcase, glad you are feeling a bit more at ease

Hart2H, I've never heard of those shakes. I've just been trying to have some goat's milk each day to increase my protein intake. I'm having my cycle and immune treatment with Mr. G.

Louise,     

Bangles, I imagine you are going to do a culture on the sperm to look for any infection perhaps

Pigloo, yes it is busy, I'm going to wait until 'the call' then pre-book some time with Mr. G so I have everything I need before he goes on holiday post-transfer

Mag, I gave up the fight with the NHS a while ago, good luck with yours!!!

Ratsy, this is such an emotional journey, hope you've cheered up. My moment was on a train back from London last time just as I was miscarrying and a lady, her husband and her young family plonked themselves all around me, which I was handling until she whopped out one of her breasts and was literally nudging into my arm while breast-feeding. I literally burst into tears and then had to stand up and walk away and find somewhere else to sit on the train while streaming in tears- I reckon the whole train thought I was mad   

Berry, Peanuts, Anna, Agate and all my other lovely friends out there in the ether, sending you a hug   

Right meant to be working from home today so better go get started!!!

Diane x


----------



## bangles

Thanks Mousky - that must be what it is!  Don't know anything about clexane either.  Hart2hart, I'm only having immunes cos I'm having donor eggs/embryos abroad - it's too late to waste time on my old eggs now!  Fraid I know nothing about protein shakes.  Saffron, on my two failed attempts to get pg. my boobs were different each time - not very sore first time, very sore and tingly second time, so it has to be a bit random whether they hurt or not, and I agree most of the symptoms will be down to the meds in the first 3 weeks or so.  Love to all - B x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Mousky - Its 20mg of Clexane starting on day 5 of Stimms and you stop this the morning of the trigger shot and then take 40mg after e/c  I don't have any major clotting issues and I have not taken my clex, i think I am just going to do baby asprin after E.T.  Clexane stops clots forming as your lining builds but won't desperse any clots already formed where as asprin will diesperse clots.  I am just really wary of taking it now given what happened when I had my IL drip put in on Tuesday, nurse thought I'd been on blood thinners and I wasn't so can't imagine what it would be like if I had been on Clex?!  Clex is supposed to help blood flow to uterus.  If I was being moniotored with regular blood tests I would be more willing to take it.

hart2hart - I am having my IVF on the NHS and immunes tx with Dr G

Diane sending you lots of    for today   

Well I have woken up this morning and feel quite bloated today, hope thats a sign that my follies are growing    Also felt (TMI ALERT) quite wet down there, hope thats a good sign and doesn't mean I'm going to ovulate?  ??

I rang Dr G and he has ps'd me Clarithromycin 500mg tabs/12 hours x 10/7.  I hope this is enough but I'm aware that the Serum ladies are taking this right up to 9 weeks preg??

Pigloo x


----------



## hart2hart

Hi Pigloo

Just being nosy as still at the beginning of a very steep learning curve - what is Clarithromycin prescribed for?

XX


----------



## Louiseb26

HTH- I have been drinking the whey protein drinks.I had them all the way through EC and will carry on with them when i get my BFP   I got mine from Holland & Barrett.

If you have a look back at the last thread,on the last couple of pages.Agate was saying which ones not to buy.Have you brought yours already?

Lou xx


----------



## Diane72

9 eggs injected, 8 fertilised, transfer either Saturday or Monday-eeeek!!!    

Diane


----------



## ratsy

Diane -Whoo- Hoo lovely congrats to you thats a lovely number all your hard work has paid off     

R    xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

that's brilliant Diane, congratulations   

btw, I think you probably all know this, but do be aware that Dr G is away from 5-15th Aug inclusive. Dr Eskander is covering but I would imagine it could still make things a bit trickier with appts etc

Suitcase
x


----------



## hart2hart

Congratulations Diane, lovely to read your news.  

xx


----------



## Mandchris

Diane - fantastic news   
Bangles - sorry to hear youre results werent the best, you made me laugh about the flowers comment.
ASM - having intralipds with hch,at moment. Off to brno tomorrow DFET on Sat morning.
Suity - hope things a bit more relaxed for you xx 
sorry no more personals i am very behind x
Good luck everyone!    
Mandy xx


----------



## niccad

Diane - what a fantastic fertilisation rate!!     that you get some great blasts and some for the freezer... xx

Lou - Many congrats on being PUPO with some great little blasts on board too. Sending you loads of sticky vibes and hope you're resting up. Are you listening to Zita West - I really liked her CD and think it really helped me relax...    

Saffron - sending you loads of     . I had no symptoms really, apart from being tired xx

Suitcase - I've been bleeding on and off the whole time so far... ARGC have seemed fine about it saying that as long as it's not red then it's fine (saying that mine is red today and they have still told me it's fine)... xx


----------



## Mousky

Diane - brilliant    


Mandchris - best of luck for your trip DFET     


hart2hart - some of the ladies who tested positive for hidden Chlamydia are being recommended to carry on with ABs even if they've already cleared it. Clarithromycin is supposed to be baby friendly so you can take it after ET   


So I think I need a mix of 20 and 40 mg Clexane? I 'll just call and see what they can arrange


----------



## SaffronXXX

Hey lovely ladies,

Thank you all for cheering me up girls.   What would I do with our you   I am feeling a bit more cheerful this afternoon.  Popped into Tesco and bought stuff to make mojito!   Well, I thought if it's not good news on Monday then I'd  treat myself for the first time in months!!!!! If lucky  though, I guess it has to stay in the cupboard for 9 months  

A bit of a setback today re LIT app. Akvile called to change our app from 10th to 17th August. My DH normally works abroad so we had to work around the original app date and now we have to re-arrange everything. On top of this, my mum is to fly back to Japan on 16th after staying with us. DD  is going back to school in the same week too. We arr 10th as my mum could stay with DD and also DH could take time off work. Now it's all a bit of a mess. Akvile said that's the only date they have for us   Also DH's blood tests would be out of date now it's moved to 17th!! Akvile said it should be ok with the lab ()  I'd say to anyone who has booked LIT to be prepared for a change of app date until Akvile confirms it for certain nearer to the date. Apparently lab needs to jiggle things around in order to match people for donor LIT etc.

suitcase - Thanks for lettting us know about Dr G being away. I was hoping to have consultation when we go down to London that week so that was v helpful information  

Diane - Great news!  Fingers crossed for those great embies to divide, divide , divide! 

Sx


----------



## ells

Diane - great fert rates -  sending your little embies lots of dividing vibes.

Saffron   the mojito will not be needed for 9 months   .  Sorry to hear about the LIT, what a nightmare I do hope everything sorts itself out and you dont have any probs.   

Louise how are you feeling hun, I bet those blasts are settling in for the long haul as we type   .

H2H we had immune tx with Dr G and IVF on the NHS.  I also got my protein shakes from Holland and Barrett, the vanilla one is quite nice not much flavour and not sweet.

Mand good luck for FET hope it all goes well.

Niccard, I had a really heavy red bleed at 11w5d but all was fine, they think that I caught a blood vessle down there when I put my cyclogest in, plus it was a little irritated from the pessaries.  I am sure all is fine hun.  

Suitcase how are you?  Hope the bleeding has stopped.

Ratsy, any twinges from the ovaries?  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, I hope you have a nice surprise with the scan.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

Feeling shattered today - had to go to our Tilbury office and spent over an hour 30 mins trying to get over the QE2 bridge    because a bus had broken down and blocked 2 lanes but everyone had to have a good look   .  It does drag out an already long day!!

Ells


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Ells I have been having ovary pain my back yesterday was killing me ,im  now sat on sofa with my lil teddy heated on my belly im so scared for tomo i dont want to go    what a baby iam    At least il know one way or other , ooh bet that journey was awful i hate that were people stop to look it makes the journey so  much longer hope your well ,

Lou- hope you and your lil embies are ok    hope your resting 

Diane - Those embies are doing well now they will be all ready for you on monday   

Saffron - I hope that mojito goes back in cupboard ,saff dp laughing coz i said it as you wrote it ive never heard of it  before      he thinks that so funny 

Mousky - Im hoping to get my LAD results tomo so i shall let you know   

Agate - Hope you and LO are well and your loving motherhood   

Suitcase - hope you both well 

Niccad - Hope that bleeding stops for good for you   

Pigloo + gorgeous lil dog - choice -mandchris- berry -sunrise -thumbelina -sarahh-bangles hope your all well   

R    xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Hart2hart - As Mousky says Clarithromycin is for use during stims/e/c/et/preg as it is baby friendly.

Ratsy - looks like we both have our scans tomorrow..good luck hun.  I'm nervous too.

Suitcase - Hope bleeding has eased hun

Louise - wishing you a speedy 2ww

AFM - Well I had my second IL drip today, i hope i'll be seeing her again  Dammit Dr G is going to be away right when i have my OTD   

P x


----------



## ratsy

Pigloo - Soz didnt realise you had your scan tomorrow aswel goodluck lovely hope its really good news for you   

R   xxx


----------



## ells

Pigloo good luck for tomorrow.

Ratsy - sounds more positive hun, they must be doing something in there.   .

I am having a    moment, can you ladies remind me, is it okay to go in to TDL for my retests Wednesday morning?  I cant remember   .

Ells


----------



## suitcase of dreams

good luck Pigloo and Ratsy for tomorrow    

Saffron - glad you're feeling positive again and hope you don't get to indulge in those mojitos at the weekend   

Thanks everyone for your kind words and reassurance re bleeding. No more spotting since yesterday late pm, so feeling a bit better. Did a CB Digi test this morning and it came up Pregnant 3+ weeks really quickly (vs 2-3 weeks on Sunday when I last did one) so that helped too. I know there's nothing more I can do now but take it easy and wait for the scan, so I'm trying to be patient and relaxed about it all - yeah right   

Must go and get some dinner, although I feel so bloated and 'windy' (ugh!) that I'm not all that inclined to eat really...mind you probably a good thing given how much I ate during 2WW   

Hope you're all having a relaxing evening
Suitcase
x


----------



## DND

HI ladies? Do allof youe have treatment with Clarithromycin during your IVF treatments?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

DND - no, I don't, I don't know what that is I'm afraid....

Suitcase
x


----------



## ratsy

Hi DND 

No i havnt had it hope this helps ,I did have hidden c and ereaplasma and dp had semen culture test all came back negative 

R   xxx


----------



## Mousky

Best good news scan wishes for ratsy and pigloo         


Ells - we had our tests done, on a Wed (noonish)   


Suitcase - so glad to hear things are going well on your side   


DND - I'm having FET and I'm planning to take clarithromycin after ET. 


Saffron - what a bummer!    I'm sorry to hear you'll have to reorganize again    I agree with the others, though. You won't be drinking mojitos that soon     


Ladies, both Rigcharm and ASDA don't really believe they'll have the meds on Monday    The sweet lady from ASDA told me I had to go to my doc before the weekend and then order/pay for everything     Is there any other place that might have Clexane (Rigcharm says they have loads of pred) in stock that you know of? I'll still call them on Monday but I wanted to have a C plan    It doesn't help I'm taking the train back at 2.30


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mousky - sorry to hear about the lack of clexane, it's probably my fault for taking 4 weeks worth! There's the pharmacy just round the corner from Dr Gs which might be able to help, but now I can't remember what it's called, it looks like one of those old fashioned chemists, all wooden shelving etc...maybe someone else knows what it's called?
I have also had clexane from the big Boots near Bond St tube station - although I don't know how much they will have in - they can def order the rest though if you are going to be back in London some point soon

Good luck sorting it out,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Pigloo

Mousky - I got my Clex from Healthcare at home


----------



## Diane72

Mousky,

Although it can cost a bit more I've never found Welbeck Pharmacy, which is just round the corner from Dr. Gorgy's clinic at 35 Devonshire Street to be out of stock on anything (head up Wimpole Street away from Oxford Street and you will eventually hit Devonshire Street and then you turn left). Its where I go if I need something urgently and don't have time to shop around. 

The other pharmacy that carries quite a few fertility medicines is Bliss that is just opposite Marble Arch at the top of Oxford Street (ARGC have a 10% off deal with them, which is why they usually have a bit of stock).

The one Suitcase is referring to I think is John, Bell & Croydon, its probably the most expensive of the three usually (although you culd phone them and price compare).

DND, its just those of us that did the Greek menstrual blood test for chlamydia and/or mycoplasma, ureaplasma that have previously tested positive that are using it (although interestingly some of the US clinics do give couples a week of antibiotics prophylactically as standard prior to tretament). There is a theory that these infections can be latent and reactivated during pregnancy, clarithromycin is a 'baby-friendly' antibiotic.

Suitcase, glad you are feeling a bit better now and that the spotting has stopped.

Ells, although the form say Mon-Tues, you can do the tests Wednesday morning aswell   

Pigloo, good luck with the scan. Yes, Mr. G will be away for my OTD too   

Ratsy, sending you lots of luck that those follies have grown for tomorrow

Hugs to everyone else and thanks for the good wishes  , talk soon,

Diane x


----------



## ells

Mousky and Diane - thanks ladies   I cant do Monday or Tuesday next week so was really hoping Wednesday would be okay - phew.

Mousky, I got one load of clex from Tesco's who were the cheapest at the time.

Hi to everyone else.

Ells


----------



## mag108

Hi everyone
Just wanted to say hi and thks to all those who got in touch with me re (u know what).


1st part got today 2nd in the next day or two tho still no address (cryptic eh)


x


----------



## ratsy

Mags   

I like it      what you like     

R    xxx


----------



## ells

Ahhhahhhhh Mags      
Ells


----------



## Louiseb26

Hiya Girls

Diane thats brilliant news...well done Hun.Bet you have been   all day   

Ratsy I'm sending you loads of     for tomorrow my lovely...come on the follies Thinking of you sweetheart   

Pigloo Good luck at your scan...sending     all the way   

Niccad thanks for the vibes.Thats really funny about the zita west cd...i have been listening to it today.Been feeling quite heavy down there and getting some sharp pains.I said i wouldn't do this...its only been a day   Hope your both doing well   

Ells i really hope there snuggling in lovely.I'm trying to carry on as normal...but you know whats its like. Sending big   to you.

Big   to everyone else...hope your all ok.

Lou xx


----------



## vw22

Agate...just catching up...congratulations to you! I am so pleased for you! vx


----------



## Pigloo

Ooooooh just woke up and feel very bloated, like i'm going to pop, can't sleep..i'm now sitting in bed drinking water....  stay away nasty OHSS,,,,

P x


----------



## hart2hart

Pigloo and Ratsy    for today.

Thanks for the info yesterday re. clarithromycin and also protein shakes.  Lou, I haven't actually bought mine yet.  I checked back on the earlier thread as you suggested and could only find that Solgar was recommended but to avoid sodium cyclamate in them and also aspartame or saccharine.  Most the ladies seem to have got theirs from Holland & Barrett like you, so that seems the best bet.  Asda sell the Maxitone products so I may also read the ingredients as I used to always buy their diet protein shakes when I was a gym/running fanatic.  I stopped drinking them though because the diet protein shakes contain green tea/caffeine and other metabolism enhancers for weight loss.  

Saffron - glad you're feeling positive again; sorry to read of all the messing round with your apt. especially at a time when you want to just relax and have no worries; always easier said than done!

More questions, sorry!  I know that the Greek test for Chlamydia often gives a positive result where the nhs urine test has shown a negative; but if my nhs result comes back positive would Dr Gorgy prescibe AB's for his preferred treatment and would I still need the Greek Test.  DH has agreed to do a chlamdyia test with the GP but says not if Dr Gorgy is going to do the same thing.  Would Dr Gorgy accept DH's nhs test results?

As always, thanks for the info and help.  There is so much to know and to learn.

 to everyone.


----------



## SaffronXXX

Good morning ladies









suitcase - CB hpt 3wks + is a v good sign. Your hcg level must be rising nicely! Stay positive for your bean









ells - hope you are having an easy day after the long day you had yesterday!

h2h - I am having immune tx from Dr G while cycling with GCRM in Glasgow. I was worried how this would work out but it worked out really well. We are lucky that our con was v accommodating of our wish and even fit in ILs app in their clinic. I don't think not all the IVF clinics are supportive of you having immune tx though.

nicard - 12 WEEKS!!!!





















What a milestone! So pleased for you hunni









ratsy - been thinking of you since I got up sweetie. Best of luck for your scan today









mousky- hope you managed to sort out your clexane.

pigloo - hope the bloating is a good sign that your follies are growing! Good luck for today hunni









Diane - Any news? Hope your embies are dividng and looking good for transfer tomorrow or Mon









mag -



































love it!

Lou - I had wee niggles after ET too but it went away after a day or two. I think all the poking around at ET did it!

AFM - No symptoms whatsoever. Swingling from being positive to not so positive every so many hours... Scared of AF type of pain coming on all of a sudden but then again thinking having no cramps might not be a good sign either! agh! The only change this week is bloating. I had bad bloating after EC which calmed down by the time ET came round, but it came back yesterday! It's all up to my chest and I look about 4/5 months pg







However I have not put on a lot of weight and have no pain or anything so perhaps it's not OHSS







Anyway I decided I am going to *pretend * I am 4/5 months pg for the next 3 days at least







I am not sure if OTD to come now! It feels like it's better to be just pretending and live in the dreamland than to face the reality. I know , I am a bloody nutter


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls

Just a quick update from me..

..been for scan this am and I have about 17 - 20 follies that I could make out from what he said some were quite big sort of between 15 and 18 mm and about 12 were at 13mm so I hope they catch up.  I have got my last stim/D/R injection tonight and trigger on SAt night at 9pm.  Egg collection will be monday at 9am.  My linining was 7.4 and I queried if this was thick enough and they like it to be over 6 at least but ideally between 7-9mm.  She said I have one more jab tonight so it should help it on a bit, I hope so!!

Saffron - Hang in there girl!

Hart2Hart - I would guess that Dr G would put you on his protocol if you tested positive for the NHS test but I'm not sure.  I guess you would have to cross that bridge when you came to it unless you give him a call and ask him.

P x


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Went for scan bad news 1 single follie all on its own    so there converting to iui on monday im still going to take my immune drugs ie - clexane -pred - cyclogest- and gestone as ive already paid alot of money into this.The nurse said SP definatly no good for me    next time ive got go on LP 

Ahh well this cycle just wasnt ment for me maybe next time   

Pigloo-congrats lovely on scan good amount of follies   

Lou -Thanks for being there for me for me today     

Saffronxxx-symptoms mean nothing i really wish you luck for your otd   

R   xxx


----------



## Zeka

Ratsy, how frustrating. Are you ok or has it upset you a lot? Hope you're coping ok with the disappointment of things not gooing to plan. And here's hoping the less invasive approach of the iui is all you need! Zeka x


----------



## ratsy

Hi zeka 

Im so devasted i realy controlled myself not to cry      im just hoping its going to work   

R xxx


----------



## niccad

Oh Ratsy -      I'm so sorry that it's switching. At the first scan did they not count your antralfollicles? I did SP in January & they didn't really explain & I almost got abandoned. I still don't understand why they started me stimming when I was having such a bad antralfollicle month (apparantly it changes loads each month - that month I had 4, another I had 11)... I really feel for you. Remember it only takes one & lots of miracles happen every day xxxx


----------



## ells

Ratsy hunni I am soooo sorry   .  I didnt get on with the SP either, wouldnt do it again.  I really    that the IUI works for you hun.  You just never know   .

Pigloo, I hope you dont get too uncomfy this weekend, good luck for Monday hun.

Saffron   , remember THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.

Hi to everyone else   .

AFM I am still shattered I think its the effects from yesterday.  taking it easy now and have my feet up on the sofa, just waiting for a conference call to come through - which was supposed to be at 3   .  

Have a good Friday ladies   .
Ells


----------



## bethholm

Hi,

Agate- Congrats on the birth of your daughter! I am thrilled for you. You have always been there for so many of us on this site.  

I am relatively new to this thread as we have had 3 IVF cycles over in Norway. After having our last failed cycle at Easter (and had the joys of being stuck out in expensive Norway for an extra week due to the volcanic ash!), we decided to do more research into why, despite producing excellent grade A embryos every time, it doesn't work. We originally saw Mr. S for just an intitial consultation, however the girls on the immunology thread suggested that we go to see Mr. Gorgy instead. As this website has been an absolute lifeline to me for the past 17 months or so, we took their advice and went to see Mr. Gorgy back in May. Sadly it has taken up until now to get most of our blood tests back ( we are still waiting to get the karyotyping blood tests back as it took the NHS walk in centre 5 attempts to collect it and put it in the correct coloured ampoule!) The delay was also down to the fact that I had just had my AF when we went to see him, so I had to wait another 3 weeks for my next cycle before I could send off my sample for the Greek Test. Fortunately this came back negative.

We have just had our phone consultation today and Mr. Gorgy was pleased with all the results. He reckons that because I showed a high B cells IgG result, IVF cycle 3 did work initially, and I was pregnant albeit for a short time.  My problems appears to be my TH1:TH2 results:

TH1:TH2 intracellular ratios
TNF-a:IL-10(CD3+CD4+)                                *35.1    Ratio      (Limits 13.2 -30.6)  
IFN-g:IL-10(CD3+CD4+)                                *23.1    Ratio      (Limits 5.8-20.5)

Mr. Gorgy has asked me to have a TB Gold Quantateron test, prior to Humira injections. My hospital has said that they are more than happy to do the tests, if I supply the test kit. Does anyone know where I can buy a Gold Quantateron blood test kit from? We are reluctant to go up to London just for a blood test, especially as we have spent around £2000 in blood tests etc. in the past 4 months and we are so very broke after having 3 IVF cycles in less than a year as time isn't on our side as I am 41 (I think we will end up naming the baby after a credit card!) If we can purchase one, then great. If not, does anyone know how much this blood test is?

Also, does anyone know how to lower the TH1:TH2 results naturally?

Many thanks, as always.

Beth


----------



## Mousky

ratsy - I'm truly sorry to hear about your scan    I was really hoping it would pick up    Why have they decided to put you on sp? Well, best of luck for your IUI and I hope you can still enjoy your Dad's bday (is it this week or am I making this up   )    


Pigloo - that sounds really great    


Diane and Suitcase - thank you for the pharmacies tips     I have added their details to my phone so on Monday we can look it up. Btw, Diane, do you happen to remember if they are MUCH more expensive than ASDA and Rigcharm? They're so much closer that might not be worth it to go so far (even if they have the meds) if it's not a big difference. Well, [email protected] is not an option now because I cannot go and pick it up but I'm sure we'll work it out   


Beth - hello again. Maybe you can contact TDL about the TB Gold. I'm not sure if they could send you a kit or where you could have the analysis. I think most places/labs don't to this test. Good luck!


Hi everyone, hope you're well


----------



## Pigloo

Ratsy - You must be so upset hun, try and stay positive, i know its hard and easy for me to say but you never know you prob got a good quality egg there and its right what they say it really does only take one.

Sending you lots of positve vibes     and hugs    

P x


----------



## Diane72

Good Evening All,

Bethholm, I did my TB test through TDL so sorry can't help there. Re:credit cards, I know exactly how you feel!! Aswell as the humira (3 shots) I took turmeric tablets and pycenogenol tablets to help reduce my cytokines, there is also an 'anti-inflammatory diet' you can follow-you can get the book off amazon but essentially its lots of red peppers, chillis, turmeric, spices, green veg and 'wild' salmon/fish (it must be wild) and staying away from all carbs, sugar (Low GI diet) and turkey/red meat/cow's milk

Ratsy, oh I'm so, so sorry, you build yourself up so much for these things emotionally so it must be such a let down. I personally have always done the long protocol as I can't really see any advantage of doing the short protocol but can see 'disadvantages/risks'. Good luck with the IUI-you never know-maybe just maybe.....  

Ells, keep those feet up and hopefully the conference call won't be too late

Pigloo, wow what a crop that is tremendous!!!! Good luck for EC and with all those follies remember to drink, drink, drink   Re: womb lining mine was about the same. People have mixed opininions, Sher thinks it should be at least 9mm but Gorgy was fine with mine being what it was (somewhere between 7-8mm but hard to tell because of adenomyosis). You still have a few days for further thickening before ET though.

Saffron, symptoms mean nothing sending you lots of luck!!!   Re:news, I've had none and will await tomorrow to find out if I am having transfer then or Monday.

Hart2Hart, I'm sure Mr. G. would accept the NHS test if it was positive but also your GP would be obliged to treat you if those were positive too.

Lou,     

Mousky, to be honest I can't remember exactly and it will depend on which drugs you need but you can ring round them and get price quotes. I know for the stimulation drugs it was actually cheaper to get them from Mr. Gorgy, for non-branded drugs e.g. antibiotics etc. or things like pregnyl they are relatively cheap anyway so the cost difference isn't as big a deal. Just can't remember clexane & gestone wise as I didn't need to buy any this round as I had just got some before my last m/c (although I think I did get it at Bliss last round). Humira is a different matter it can range from £750-£1200 so I went out of my way and got that one specifically from Rigcharm.

AFM, Lets see what tomorrow brings, hope my lovely embies are OK and snuggling in the incubator          

Diane x


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks Diane - ooh that wait for the phone call is so nerve wracking!  Sending you lots of   

Pigloo x


----------



## ells

Diane i hope the call tells you to come in on Monday   .  Lots and lots of luck hun.

Ells


----------



## deegirl

Hi Girls
Just on very quickly as really tired.  

Diane - just wanted to say all the best for tomorrow hun x
Ratsy - I'm really sorry you didn't get more follicles but try and stay positive because it only takes one.   

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry this is short tonight.

Dee x


----------



## SaffronXXX

Good mornig girls. 

Beth - hi!

ratsy - I'm devastated for you      We are all here for you sweetie    

Diane -      for good news today

pigloo - sending you lots of positive vibes to your follies hunni   

AFM - Girls I'm chuffed to say I have been managing to stay away from hpt   I just want to know either way and can't wait for the weekend to be over. I've been up since 3.30am this morning with abdminal pain. The clinic suspects *the evil four letter word* is back   I don't want to take any painkillers but I might have no choice soon    Feeling not great with swelled up tummy, discomfort and the pain, though I am drinking and eating ok. I only put on a couple of pounds since Thursday. My consultant at GCRM was lovely though, he said not to worry if I need to call him over the weekend. I have his mobile number for emergencies   He said they can check how my tummy is on Mon and also check all my hormone levels again. I really hope it doesn't get much worse before Mon. We have 5 hours of drive to do!


----------



## sarahh

Ratsy, sorry to hear about your scan hon,    hope that the IUI does the trick, you never know.  I'm interested to know why they said that short protocol was not for you and long protocol was better - what was your protocol this time - did you do down regging at all?  Sorry for the questions, don't worry if you don't feel like answering them, its just that after my last cycle I'm wondering if it was the protocol that didn't suit me either.  

Saffron - only a couple of days to go - STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS    Are you having bloods on Monday?     

Lou - how is the 2ww going?  Is your DP looking after you still?    

Diane - hope your embies are dividing nicely   

Hi to everyone else I've missed, have a nice weekend

Sarahx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far, I'm a bit disappointed by the weather - sun was forecast but it's very grey and damp here this morning    I'm also a bit fed up of not sleeping properly. I seem to wake around 4am every morning and can't get back to sleep after that so I'm just so tired all the time. Mustn't complain because I know I'm lucky to have my BFP, but I'm used to being a really fit and active person and I'm finding it hard not to be. Until my FET I ran 4-5 times a week, 3-5 miles a time and now I've stopped completely because I'm too scared to run in case it does some damage but I hate not being able to exercise...maybe I should take up gentle swimming or something? Anyway, whinge over   

Ratsy - I was so sorry to hear your follies are not playing ball, it must be so disappointing to have to convert to IUI at this late stage when you have built yourself up for IVF. But as others have said, IUI can and does work, so don't give up hope    

Saffron - well done on not testing early - I admire your will power! I tested from 9 days post 5dt, and got my BFP on day 10...but I have always thought it must be better to just wait if you can and then you know for sure. I have everything crossed for you that it's good news on Monday    

Pigloo - good luck for egg collection, and don't worry about your lining, 7.4 is good and it will probably 'fluff up' a bit more over the weekend anyway   

Diane - hope those embies are doing their thing and you go to blast   

Mousky - must confess I am a bit lazy about cost comparisons for the meds, I figure I've spent so much on tx over the last 3 yrs that a few pounds here and there won't make a difference, so I tend to go for convenience and the closest chemist that has what I need, put it on my credit card and try not to think about it too much    Hope you get what you need on Monday

I'm sure I've missed some folk, it's very busy on here at the moment, so hello to everyone else and best of luck whatever stage you are at, I'm off to Reading to pick my mum up from her canal boat trip now, although I feel much more like just lying on my sofa and not moving all day....

Suitcase
x


----------



## SaffronXXX

Yes, it's blood test on Mon...

Suitcase - I know exactly what you mean. I had been running 3-4 times a week prior to this tx. I bought myself my first treadmill on my BD in April but it's collecting dust now!!! I am thinking the same, if BFP, I will start walking or swimming. It's such a positive way to relieve anxiety and stress ;-)


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Thanks for your kind words   Its nice to know your all there 

Like you all have said it only takes one ive got to try stay positive my nurse said my lining was perfect so she said i dont want to waste this chance she said it could still work for me   

Im not the type to be down so if not then i shall be back watch this space   

Mousky - yes its my dads surprise party tonight you never made it up    i cant wait i love my dad so much hes a lovely man and he hasnt got a clue i found my dads old best friend theyve known each other since 7 and lost touch 38 years ago and hes coming tonight i cant wait to see my dads face 

Sarahh - Its fine lovely ask anything you want were all friends on here and all here to help heres my last txs  

1st ivf Lp -Menopur 8 eggs 6 fertilised 2 for e/t none to freeze 

2ndivf LP- gonal f - 6 eggs -5 fertilised 2 for e/t last egg got to blast not good enough to freeze 

3rd ivf SP - gonalf / menopur 1 follicle changed tx to iui   

The reason they wanted me to go on sp is because im 39 they thought i might get more eggs on sp and some to freeze but i think as i have low amh thats the best im going to get anyway 6-8 if that makes sense and my nurse said i definatley didnt respond well to sp its not the protocol for me , It was a disaster from the start i spotted all the way through , before i started ttc i was on the pill for years when i came off i didnt ovulate at all i took clomid which kick started my cycle and started me ovulating on my own Im wondering if theres something in the pill that slows and stops things for me i know might sound silly but only thing i can think . Hope this help i know some people respond well to sp but i would never suggest it to anyone id rather do cycle for abit longer and do LP 

Diane - goodluck lovely   

Hope all you girls have a lovely weekend and your all well    

R    xxx


----------



## ratsy

Hi girls 

Just wanted to let you know my good news just had my LAD re-test back 

B- cells befor LIT 29.9  Bcells after 2 paternal LIT 99.9 

Im so pleased   

R    xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Ratsy - just to let you know it sounds like we respond in a very similar way. Ist IVF LP, x6 eggs, x4 embies, x2 top quality, 2nd ivf SP, x2 eggs, x1 embie arrested before transfer, 3rd ivf LP x3 eggs, x2 top quality embies transfered. Its quite unusual to have a poorer response with the SP at  our age, but there you go. 
Brilliant news re your LAD, great you can achieve this with paternal.

happy Saturday everyone

Anna x


----------



## Mousky

ratsy - great LAD results    I hope you can enjoy the party tonight   


Saffron - I really hope you don't get the evil 4 letters but as they say, this might mean a BFP   


Diane - no Humira, only the basics Clexane, Pred, maybe Gestone (don't think I'll need it though) and aspirin    So any news on your embies?   


A big HELLO to everyone else, DH's parents are coming over for dinner so I'm in a hurry but I wanted to confirm something with you. I've been on prednisolone for 8 days already and I feel (and look!) really bloated    I'm hungry all the time as well. I think these are pred side effects, right? I was hoping I wouldn't get any    Clearly, taking doxy and bcp isn't helping   


One other thing, for if anyone is worried about SP. I have PCOS so have gone through SP (I was 30) and still managed 16 eggs, although I'm not so sure about they're quality. But that's another story.


I'll catch up later


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Well it was all a bit of a mad rush this morning but we had to go for Day 3 transfer and I now have one 7 cell and one 6 cell Grade 1 plus (which is slightly less than Grade 1) snuggling in now. The other embies were not doing so well and 2 had already lost their struggle so we'll just see what happens in the next couple of days re:freezing but its unlikely.

Mousky, if no humira then I think the price differences for the rest are not such a big deal when you have enough hassle coming from abroad and convenience is valuable.

Ratsy, sending luck for your IUI

Saffron, OHSS can be a 'good sign' in the 2WW (although of course it'd be better not to have it) as it can indicate a positive so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Lou, keeping my fingers crossed for you too  

Suitcase, how about some gentle walking. Swimming after IVF I know they don't recommend because of risk of infection but I guess that isn't such a problem the further along you get.

Sobroody, hope you're doing OK, thinking of you

Sarahh, Dee, Pigloo, Ells-thanks for thinking of me too   

Hugs to everyone else!

Role on August 11th!!! (OTD)

Diane x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Diane - congratulations on being PUPO     Here's hoping for a peaceful 2WW for you   

Ratsy - great news re the LAD results, and have fun tonight - what a lovely thing to do for your dad to arrange for his long lost friend to be there   

Mousky - I definitely found I wanted to eat more when on prednisolone. Bloating not so much with pred, although I'm getting it horribly now with the gestone (and the dreaded constipation - had to go and buy prune juice today even though I hate the taste of prunes   )
Insomnia is the other common pred side effect. Even taking it in the morning my sleep patterns are disturbed - I wake early and toss and turn for hours...this seemed to come on after about 2 weeks of pred (I'm on 25mg)

Saffron - well, at least the running machine is gathering dust for good reason! I keep reminding myself that I'd far rather be pregnant than super fit....def need to get back to some walking to help with stress levels though   
Sending lots and lots of       for Monday's blood test 

Love to anyone I've missed, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## sarahh

Diane, congrats on being PUPO hon,     that your 2 embies are fighters   

Sarah x


----------



## CLS

Hi Ladies,

Can't believe how many posts there have been since I last posted - so much going on!
I've been laying low since my ET and like Saffron, my OTD is this Monday 2nd August. I'm both excited and nervous at the same time. Somehow I've managed stayed away from testing earlier and I'm hoping now OTD is less than 48 hours away I can hold on just that little bit longer.

The 2ww has been ok - had some strong cramping days 6-8 PEC and then milder ones since then, a really furry tongue, my body temp is all over the place (mainly high) and also my boobs have started to get a bit bigger and sorer these past few days, but am trying to just go with the flow and not think about it all too much as I know symptoms can mean anything.

The first few days after ET I felt really flat and quite low, but have been much better since then and keep thinking positive thoughts. I'm severely sleep deprived which isn't helping - every day since ET I've woken up between 1.30 and 3am and not been able to get back to sleep. My acupuncturist said it's a sign of my gall bladder working overtime which is interesting. I alos look liek a white ghost - completely drained of colour with dark circles under my eyes. So that's the update from here with more news to follow on Monday!

Diane: Congrats on your ET today and good luck with the freezing. We didn't have any to freeze this time around which was disappointing but I'm hoping you will have better luck.

Saffron: Seems we are OTD buddies! How are you faring up? Congrats on having 2 Blasts out back (I'm very jealous!). Are you also going mad with all the crappy TV that's on in the early hours of the morning?! I'll be thinking of you lots over the next 48hrs.

Lou: 17 fertilised - WOW! How amazing, congratulations. Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad. I too listen to the Zita West CD each day and find it a really nice time thinking about me and my embies.

Ratsy: So sorry to hear about your follies but what great results with your LAD retests. Seems like there is light at the end of the tunnel, just try and keep the faith as hard as it may seem at times like this. 

H2H: I am doing both my immune treatment and cycle with Dr. G. Hope you are doing ok.

MandChris: I hope the DFET went well today - toes & fingers crossed!

Ells: Hope all is well with you. I keep saying your mantra to myself.....THIS HAS WORKED AND I AM PREGNANT so thanks for instilling that in me. 

Suitcase: I know what you mean about not being able to do exercise - it's driving me bonkers but I'm just trying to focus on the job at hand right now. Keep those positive vibes up for you little bean. I so admire your strength in going through this as a single mum, I really do.

Pigloo: Good luck for your EC on Monday - when you are in doing that, Saffron and I will know our test results - let's hope it's a trifecta of good news.


A big hello to Mag, Mousky, Sarahh, MissyMinx, Anna, Red6, Berry55, Zeka, K&B, Berry55 and anyone I've missed!

Celia


----------



## Zeka

Celia, not long to go, you're doing so well holding out testing. I may change technique this time and do some sneaky hpts - planning already and I haven't even had ec yet! Pray you get your dreams answered on Mon hon!!!

...Trigger for me tonite, so EC on Mon, eeek! Can't believe its come around so quickly!

Love to all,
Zeka x


----------



## Diane72

CLA, good luck!!!  

Zeka, not long now,   

Suitcase, Sarahh,   

Diane x


----------



## mag108

Diane: So its all done! Well done sweetie! Good luck with being PUOP!




Ratsy: I'm really sorry u didnt get the follies you wanted, fingers, toes and everything crossed for IUI. xxx


CLS: good luck for your test sweetie and hope you get some sleep, it's awful when you dont x


Having a chat with Dr G Monday to discuss LAD, NKcell and 2nd+ hidden c. Bit nervous re LAD and NK.
x


----------



## ells

Mag's goodluck for Monday.  I hope your results arent  too bad.

Ratsy fab news on the LAD - this can work for you now hun,     .  Your Dad's bday party sounds great, enjoy yourself hun.

Diane congrats on being PUPO , those mini me's must be settling in as we speak!!!      I really hope this is your cycle and you get to hold that baby (ies) in your arms in 9 months time.

Zeka, hope the trigger goes well and you can enjoy your EC on monday.

CLS    good luck for OTD, you have done really well.  Your symptoms sound promising hun - are you doing a HPT or bloods? Keep saying the mantra.

Saffron keep positive hun almost there, I will be thinking of you hun   THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.

Pigloo how are you doing hun?  Hope your ovaries are not too uncomfy, enjoy the sedation on Monday.

Lou hope you are relaxing and taking it easy   .  Keep saying the mantra.

Deegirl how are you doing hun?

Sobroody, hope you are okay hun   .

Suitcase, have you come down from the ceiling yet?

Missy how are you doing?

Mandchris hope everything went well today.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing okay .   

Going for my retests on Wednesday, I hope the weather stays cool.

Ells


----------



## Rose39

Hello ladies - gosh there's so much going on at the moment! Good luck to everyone cycling currently.

CLS and Saffron - good luck for testing on Monday! Keeping fingers crossed for you!   

Pigloo and Zeka - hope that EC goes really smoothly on Monday!   

Suity and Niccad - so sorry to hear about the bleeding. How stressful for you both! Hope that it settles down soon for you and that things go much more smoothly from now onwards! Suity -keep putting your feet up hunny!!   

Agate - hope that you are having a lovely time getting to know your LO.   

Diane - good luck for your 2WW hunny!   

Mandchris - hoping your DFET has gone really smoothly today!  

Ratsy - So sorry to hear that you've had to convert to IUI. How frustrating, but hoping there is a really good quality egg just there waiting! Congrats on the LAD results - hope that it will make all the difference.   

Ells - good luck for your restests!  

Hello to H2H, Bethholm, Mousky, Deegirl, Soobroody1, Mag 108, Berry55 and anyone else that I've missed!   

AFM - well I'm a bit stuck and am therefore asking for your help! I'm scheduled for LIT on August 10th (I'm matched with another couple who are also having donor LIT), as I fly to Cape Town for my DE tx in late August. This is fantastic news in that I've been waiting ages to find out the date, (and it's my 8th round of tx, so I'm wanting to "throw the kitchen sink at it" this time) but the challenge is that my lovely FF friend who had volunteered several months ago to be my LIT blood donor (as I'm single) has just started her own IVF cycle, and it looks like her EC is scheduled sometime around August 10th! She has been really kind about it and has said she will do her best to help, but neither of us has a crystal ball in terms of predicting when her EC will be! I'm really concerned that if her EC does get scheduled for Aug 10th (and of course she won't know until a few days before), then it would mean my LIT would be cancelled, but also the other couple's LIT as Dr G has matched us so we can switch blood.

I've had an idea that if I am a match for this other couple myself (I mean a match for the female partner!), then maybe I could donate blood to them, the male partner could donate blood to me, and then I wouldn't need to use my lovely FF friend at all. I'm going to propose this to Dr G on Monday morning, as it will take the stress off my lovely FF friend, as she is understandably feeling apprehensive in the run up to her own tx. I'm really hoping that this proposal will work!

My concern is that if I'm not a suitable match, then I'm not sure what to do! 

A few weeks ago Agate suggested that I should ask if there was anyone on this thread (or their partner) who would be willing to be a LIT blood donor for me. At that time I had a confirmed LIT blood donor and all was looking good, but now my circumstances have changed, hence I'm now asking if anyone is willing to volunteer to do this (and is available to have screening tests beforehand and give blood on August 10th at 8am), please could they PM me? I know that this is a huge ask - I wouldn't do it unless I was running out of options. My DQ-alpha results are: 0102, 0501, which translates as: 1.2, 4.1.

I'm hoping it won't come to this and that my blood will be a suitable match on Monday, but it would be sooo reassuring to know that if this doesn't work, I have another option, as I'm scared that I may be lowering my chances of a BFP otherwise. 

Apologies for this me-post. Thanks for reading.

Rose xx


----------



## SaffronXXX

Awwww can I just say.... there is so much love in here   agate will be so proud of us when she gets back   I can't believe how much support we have for each other. I am so glad I found you all here    

mag - good luck for the chat with Dr G X

ratsy - what a brilliant LAD result!!! I would be over the moon if my result came back as good as that! So pleased for you   How are you feeling today?

Diane - Well done on getting 2 great embies transferred! Hope you are taking it real easy and letting your DH treat you like a princess this weekend   Snuggle in embies!

CLS -      big big hugs to you. I am the same. Haven't been sleeping v well since the transfer. I have been getting up to go to toilet 2 or 3 times a night and up about 4.30am/5am. Absolutely shattered. Not long to go hunni. Keeping everything crossed for you!!! Let's repeat the mantra again IT HAS WORKED AND YOU ARE PREGNANT  

Ells -   You do such a great job bringing PMA to us. Thanks sweetie  

Rose - sorry to hear you are having a difficulty with LIT blood. Hope you can get something sorted v soon.

Zeka - You naughty girl for even thinking about early testing lol Honestly give up all your credit cards to your DH till OTD so you can't possibly buy sneaky hpt  Good luck for your EC on Monday!!!!!     for a good number.

Hugs to everyone XXX


----------



## Diane72

Good Morning All,

Rose, I just checked my DH's DQ Alpha but unfortunately he's too similar to yours    It would be easier if it was someone already having LIT as they will have already done all the screening tests-have you posted on the LIT board too?

Saffron,     

Zeka, I always test early!!! I do it from about 3 days before knowing the first one will be negative as that sets my 'baseline' that it isn't due to the trigger and then start straining for the faintest of lines! Beware though on 1 occasion even up to the day before it still showed negative and then magically turned positive on test day   

Ells, good luck with the re-test?

Hugs to everyone else, 

AFM, I'm off to get bilateral hearing aids today- a bit scarey at the age of 37 but tests confirm I'm 50% deaf (although I've always had problems just never done anything until it was in my performance review this year). Its a different type of deafness from 'old age' deafness in that it is my low frequency range that is worst and my high frequency is actually very good. Interestingly Toth reckons it could have been due to vertical transmisison of infection when I was in the womb as my Mum had an ectopic after me, then was hospitalised with my sister to prevent pre-term labour then had a still birth and only after that was actually diagnosed and treated for 'C'. 

Diane x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - sorry you're having this last minute issue. I'd love to help but I haven't had the tests and I'd imagine we don't have time for that now if the LIT is Aug 10th 
You could try sending a PM to Joe71 as I know she just had all the tests done and is looking into LIT/LAD (don't think she posts on here...)

I'm feeling quite 'normal' today after several days of feeling a bit 'off' so now I'm stressing about that too! You just can't win with this can you? If I feel strange and a bit sick/tired I don't like it, if I feel normal I worry something has gone wrong    
Really need to get a grip!

Lots and lots of luck to tomorrow's testers...     

Diane - hope the hearing aid fitting goes well, I'm sure you'll be pleased to be able to hear better afterwards   

Off for lunch with some friends today, they know about the tx in general but not this latest cycle/BFP. Not going to say anything today as it's too early, so will just have to try and keep my mouth shut when they ask what interesting things have happened to me lately!

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Zeka

Rose - Likewise, my dh and I both have matches to your dqa's. Hope you can find a donor. I'm guessing athens really isn't an option at the moment esp given greece's worsening probs!

Diane, all the best honey with your fitting. Are you excited or scared? Hopefully you get some great benefits from having them. Big hugs! 

Oooo, slept till 9am today. So nice not to be up at the crack for daily bloods!! Can't believe its ec tmrw. 3rd time around it all defo starts to get a bit 'btw' doesn't it. Think its helped a lot working this time and being pretty blase about it (besides my sneaky intralipis with Mr G). 
...Re the htps, I have a load at home that a 'helpful' ffer gave me so looks like my early testing fate is set ;-) ;-) ...just keen to see if I can get any hint of a second line rather than nowt at all come test day. 
Love to all,
Zeka


----------



## CLS

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all your good wishes for my OTD tomorrow, much appreacited!

Was wondering if you can help me. I'm conscious that Dr. G is away for 10 days from 4th August, and since this is only a day after my OTD, I want to get my head around any questions I might want to ask him before he goes regardless of what the test outcome is. 

If it's a BFP then other than the betaHCG blood test, I know I will need to have an IL / IVIG as soon as possible. Other than keeping on with the other meds (Clexane etc), is there anything else that I might need from him and / or for him to do before he goes away?

If it's a BFN then I'm thinking I'd like to get some tests done to see if we can pinpoint the cause. I read on Agates' FAQ that you can request to have tissue tested for karyotyping (whether the embryo was genetically normal), and/or for the appearance of the tissue in general to detect any other problems that might help us for next time. Has anyone had this done? I know it's expensive but perhaps it's worth it after having already come this far.

On the one hand I don't want to jinx anything by starting to think about these things but with Dr. G going away for such a long stint, I feel I should at least get my head around it as once I get the result (good or bad), I doubt my brain will be functioning 100%.

So any help or advice would be much appreciated!

Celia

PS. Rose - sorry but our DQa's are the same which is no good. Fingers crossed you get a donor and / or Dr. G gives you the thumbs up tomorrow.


----------



## Rose39

Diane, Saffron, Suity, CLS and Zeka - thanks so much for the kind thoughts and suggestions! Really appreciate it.   

Suity - have a nice lunch today!

Diane - good luck with the hearing aid fitting, hope everything goes well.

Saffron - keep thinking those positive thoughts hunny!

Zeka - hope everything goes really smoothly for your EC tomorrow! 

CLS - I haven't had a BFP with Dr G, so unfortunately can't help with your question, hope that someone can advise you soon! Re: Karyotyping, I think that there are 2 types. When I had my ERPC I was offered karyotyping of the fetal tissue, which would have told me if there had been chromosomal issues with the baby. At the time this was too hard to contemplate as I was still too much in shock, but retrospectively this would have been helpful. I think this is only an option following a m/c where the fetal tissue is available to test. The other type of karyotyping (which I had done) is a blood test which shows if there are chromosomal abnormalities in the parent(s) that could be passed on to a baby. I think I got that right!?   

AFM, I'll post on the LIT board as well re: my LIT donor request - thanks for the suggestion Diane!

I forgot to say that my lovely FF friend who is my LIT blood donor (and who is currently having tx) has a DQ-a of 0201,0501, which translates as: 2.1, 4.1. This is partially similar to mine (I'm 1.2, 4.1), but Dr G said it was still ok for her to be my donor.

Gosh this is so complicated! Dr G has also asked me to postpone my flight out to Cape Town (fortunately I hadn't booked flights yet!). The clinic in Cape Town doesn't do your first lining scan until you arrive for your FET (or even for DE IVF for that matter), which he feels is risky, so he wants to do several scans before I leave and send them across to the clinic, and has recommended that I fly out to SA a couple of days before the transfer. I was hoping to have a few days in Cape Town prior to the FET to relax, sleep, get over the jetlag and have a bit of a holiday (the only time I'm taking off work this year is for tx), but it's more important to monitor me properly, so will let my SA clinic know, and will see what flights are available! 

I'm the kind of person who likes to plan things in advance, and I'm having to learn and accept that this tx malarky doesn't ever seem to go to plan!   

Happy Sunday ladies!

Rose xx


----------



## Mousky

Rose - wow, this must be really stressful! My DH could be your donor but we don't live in the UK    I hope you can find someone     

Pigloo and Zeka - best of luck for tomorrow's EC     


CLS and Saffron - I have everything crossed for your      


ratsy - here's hoping IUI will work!     


Diane - congrats on being PUPO    and I truly hope your hearing aids will help you   


Ells, Mag, Suitcase and everyone else, sending you big   


We're seeing Mr G tomorrow at 9. Will I be the only one?   


xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - interesting that he wants you to have more than one lining scan before flying out - does he have a reason to be concerned? 
I only ask because I had no scans at all until I was on the bed waiting for transfer....my choice entirely as Reprofit did ask me to get a day 10 scan and I said that I'd never had lining problems and couldn't see the point and they were Ok with that...but I suppose given that you are investing so much in this cycle, it's probably best to be cautious 
sorry it means you won't get a bit of R&R in Cape Town before the FET though - could you stay on a few days afterwards instead?

CLS - if you get a BFP you need 2 HCG blood tests 48-72 hours apart (I had mine on Fri/Mon but if not over a weekend then I think 48 hours is ideal, eg Mon/Weds..) - I didn't get my progesterone done, only HCG, but Dr G did ask about prog levels so he might want you to get those tested at the same time
I had ivig within 3-4 days of my BFP. I have now been told to have a scan at 6 weeks and if all looks OK, I will have intrallipids, then I will have my NK levels re-tested (not sure exactly when) and we go from there
Meantime I stay on all the meds (steroids, clex etc etc)
Hope this helps in terms of what you need to do when (being positive here!) you get your BFP - main thing is to get the HCG blood tests sorted - I think Dr G only does the drip once he's had the 2nd HCG back and knows your levels are rising OK...

must go, will be late for lunch!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Diane72

Rose, my DH is 1.3, 4.1 you can ask Dr. G if he is suitable (based on you said your friend also had one match) and whether his screening is up to date enough for donor LIT. It takes us about 1.5-2hrs to get into London for us so you'd need to give us advance warning for him to arrange it round work commitments. I'll PM you DH's name so you can discuss with Dr. G.

Also re scans: I've always had multiple scans to check lining

CLS: As suitcase says 2 HCG forms, IVIG/Intralipid prescription, make sure you have enough gestone, cyclogest, prednisolone, clexane (I did myself a little stock list and calculated what I needed until he came back). If you have had the C test come back positive ever also some clarithromycin.

RE: karyotyping you cannot do this on the embie if you have a BFN as there is not sufficient tissue retrievable you can only do this if you are having a miscarriage and even then you often don't get enough cells if early on. You and your DH can be karyotyped to see if you have any underlying genetic issues though. Also for the following cycle you can have the embies genetically screened via CGH prior to transplantation. Stay positive for now but IF you do get a BFN let us know what tests you have done so far and we can reco. what other things you may want to look at.

Mousky, good luck with your appointment and getting the meds you need

    to all tomorrow's testers

Thanks to all on the good wishes on the hearing aids-all a bit scarey- I need to get over the vanity aspect!!!!!!

Diane x


----------



## CLS

Diane, Mousky, Suitcase & Rose - thanks so much for your feedback, that's a great help. And so nice to know that you and all the other ladies are out there sending postive thoughts and able to help when questions come into my head. 

DH and I had karotyping done as part of the tests via Dr. G several months ago and it was all fine, as was the hidden C thankgoodness.

Not surprisingly, I'm feeling a bit fidgety today but still postive about tomorrow. Just had a nice listen to the Zita West CD so that helps as well I reckon!

Off to get some lunch and then spend a nice afternoon with friends at the local summer jazz festival (hopefully it doesn't rain!).

Have a nice rest of your weekends ladies and good luck to everyone with big things happening over the next few days. 

Celia


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Thanks im over the moon with LAD results 

CLS - Goodluck lovely tommorow im hoping when i come on tommmorow im hoping to see a lovely bfp from you    

Diane - congrats on being PUPO its defintley your time you deserve al your hard work to pay off   

Saffron - Goodluck to you this thread is all going on im hoping to see some lovely bfps 

Lou - my lovely friend i hope the 2ww is not driving you to mad youve got those fab blasts on board   

Suitcase - Hope your well lovely and taking it easy   

Ells - Hope you and lil ones are resting up i cant believe your ticker i can remember pm you in your 2ww oh my word its 

Mags- Are you going to DR G for results for LAD +Hidden C ,Goodluck with those tests 


Mousky - agate - choice - rose -zeka-sarrah hope your all having a lovely weekend

Afm - ahh had a fab night last night my dads face at his party aww bless he filled up he was so shocked to see his old friend . Im tired today tho was late nite as had to have trigger shot at 2am this morning it was late as i ovulated early on my last iui 

Ladies can i ask you advise ive got really high cd19+5 think it was 46 i know whopping even DR G was shocked so i need alot of progestrone support i was going to start my pessaries tommorow and gestone in the evening on the day of iui so its in my system as this is protocol DR G gave me pessaries on day of egg collection  and gestone day after e/c so i was going to start them both tommorow pessaries in morning then gestone in night what you girls think would really appreciate some advise thanks   

R   xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

ratsy - sounds about right to me, I've always started gestone on the day of egg collection/donor's egg collection, so that would make sense....

Suitcase
x


----------



## ells

Ratsy, sounds fine, I started on EC too but I did mine the other way round but so long as you have roughly 12 hours between jab and pessary you should get a steady amount of prog.  Good luck hun.  Glad the party went well.  make sure you rest up tonight.


Saffron and CLS good luck for tomorrow like Ratsy said - we should have some lovely results tomorrow. THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.

Diane hope all went well today   .

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

Ells


----------



## Pigloo

Saffron - OHSS coming back is a good sign for a BFP   

CLS - Ask him about the prednisolone, i THINK he might up it to 40mg if you have a BFP

Zeka - hope all goes well tomorrow hun and you get lots of nice eggies, what tim you in?  Mine is booked for 9am.  DP allowed in with me too.

Diane - fab news on embies, did you phone dr G to write you px for WHEN you get you BFP   as he is away?  Just wondering if I should do the same tomorrow? Sorry you have had some bad news re your hearing..that C is nasty, nasty,nasty!

Mousky - thanks hun   hope your appointment goes well tomorrow

Rose - bit of a palaver for you with flights, hope you get them sorted.

AFM - Just waiting for e/c tomorrow, a bit nervous..eek!

Pigloo x


----------



## ratsy

Goodluck pigloo for e/c tommorow 

Get some lovely embies lovely     

R    xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Ratsy - I'll certainly do my best   

P


----------



## Zeka

Pigloo, good luck for tomorrow. Hope all goes smoothly for you hun. My ec is scheduled for 6.45am at the argc, tres early! I'm impatient to get going now...but I also know this is when the different stages of disappointment start for me (no of useable eggs, no of embies, growth and lack of chance to get to blast)...pray its different this time (although I do appreciate that I am lucky to get as far as I do each time).  Good luck hun,
Zeka x


----------



## ells

Zeka and Pigloo - lots of luck for tomorrow ladies.  Hoping for lots of nice juicey eggies     .

Ells


----------



## Pigloo

Wow Zeka - you'll not need any sedation at that time of the morning   really hope you get through every hurdle, I know its very stessfull, let's pray this is out time..WE CAN and WILL GET PREGNANT!   


Thanks Ells


----------



## sarahh

Just wanted to say CLS & Saffron, fingers crossed for tomorrow   

& Pigloo & Zeka - hope EC goes really well and you get lots of nice juicy eggies!   

We are also off to see Dr G tomorrow for our follow up so there's a lot going on tomorrow!! 

Sarah x


----------



## ells

Sarah good luck for today, I really hope you get some answers   .

Ladies thinking of you all     
Ells


----------



## hart2hart

Ladies thinking of you all   

Just wanted to say CLS & Saffron, fingers crossed for today.

& Pigloo and Zeka - hope EC goes really well for you today.

I am just catching up with what everyone is up to; and what stage of the journey you are all at.  

AFM - I am hoping to arrange to go to London this week to have the Chicago test done for me and DH - not forgetting the SA sample that he so hates doing.  I figured that if we get the tests done this week then by the time all the results come through Dr G. will be back from holiday.  I hope you don't mind me asking, DH said to me last night (TMI alert!) that since starting to take Wellman Conception tablets and also Omega 3 fish oil tablets that his ejaculation has become more watery and the volume is considerably less.  Does anyone know if this could be linked as he is really worried and is getting more stressed about it now that he has to go to TDL and give a sample. 

Thanks for any info that anyone has.  Apologies that the question is a little personal.

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Rose39

Just a quickie from me - Diane72, have tried to PM you but your inbox is full. Thanks!

Rose xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Saffron, CLS, any news? Thinking of you

Zeka, ARGC are probably your best chance of getting to blast their embryologista are very good there-good luck   

Pigloo, hope all goes well!

H2H, I've never heard of that I'll check with DH though. He tooke Wellman & Menevit and omega 3s

Sarah, hope you have a productive meeting

Pigloo, I phoned Akville today about Mr. G doing prescription/TDL forms etc. She said she would ask him but not to worry as DR. Eskander will be able to do forms, prescriptions etc. while Mr G. is away

Ratsy, makes sense on the gestone/cyclogest front. At one point ARGC had me on 100mg gestone and 3 cyclogests per day so if you get a BFP you may want to increase the dose.

Mousky, hope your appointment goes well

Suitcase, hope you had a nice lunch w/o too many awkward questions

Rose, let us know what Mr. G says   I'll clear my inbox now!

AFM, the hearing aids ARE amazing. I embarassingly burst into tears during the fitting as someone came to the door and told the audiologist he had a phone call and it was the first time I could actually hear someone at the door the same as everyone else. Also I kept looking away from my husband all day while he was talking to me as I just couldn't get over being able to actually 'hear' without looking at his lips (very distracting/annoying for him though!  ). The biggest difference is not only the volume of things but the 'richness' of the sound, which I guess is because I have a particular problem with my low frequency sounds. It was amazing to simply walk through the shopping centre and hear so many sounds around me. I now realise I have had this issue my entire life. 

Its shocking really despite it being in my performance review this year that it was impacting my ability to do my job my GP bluntly told they don't do hearing tests for my age, so it was only because I had private healthcare cover that they did the test (but they don't cover the hearing aids themselves). I coincidentally saw an advert for Specsavers on a 2 for 1 deal and went there which cut the price from £3000 to £1500 so another one for the credit card, but it does make me wonder what if I was unable to do that? Specsavers have been truly wonderful and took the time to explain everything to me and I'm going back in 2 weeks as they only set it to 75% correction of volume in the first fortnight to let you get used to it, although it sounds 'full volume' to me but I guess it depends on your benchmark!

Diane x


----------



## sarahh

Hart2hart remember u can only do tests mon - weds b4 1 pm.

Rose I'm same dq alpha as u & DH wd not b able 2 make 10 aug as he has business meeting I'm afraid, gd luck tho. 

Just on train to dr G's & checking up on any news.....!
Good luck all xxxxx


----------



## Louiseb26

Morning ladies

Pigloo,Zeka good luck with EC today ladies...I'm sure there be some lovely juicy eggies     

Ratsy thinking of you my lovely...sending loads of   Glad your dads party went well   

Sarah i hope all goes well today and you get those answers you need   

Diane how you feeling Hun?     

Saffon thinking of you...it sounds really good    

Ells How it all going sweet.Bet you are looking just beautiful with your bump...hope your not in to much pain and DH is still looking after you    

Agate sending loads of   to you and little LO   

CLS thinking of you my lovely      

Mousky good luck at your appointment...hope all goes well   

Big   to Rose,Suitcase,peanuts,Mag x

AFM I'm still trying to keep busy and not drive myself crazy.Still really bloated and my (.)(.) feel so sore...cant take my bra off.Only 7 more days to go...and counting   


Lou xx


----------



## Zeka

Diane, great news that you are happy with your hearing aids. Sounds transformational! Well done you for pursuing it even tho they tried to fob you off cuz of your age! 

Got 8 eggies this time so just pray a decent number are mature this time. 

Love to all,
Zeka x


----------



## Louiseb26

Diane thats excellent news lovely...Wow   

Zeka Well done Hun      What a lovely number...hope your not to sore   

Lou xx


----------



## Zeka

Lou - how's your 2ww going hun? When is otd?
X


----------



## Diane72

Zeka,

Good luck for those 8 eggs!!!   Yes transformational is how I definitely describe it

Lou,    back    When's OTD?

Waiting to hear everyone else's news, right better get online for work again.........

Diane x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Zeka - great news re the 8 eggs, sending    for good fertilisation 

Diane - that's fabulous re the hearing aids. My nieces and nephew are hearing impaired (genetic condition) and hearing aids/cochlear implants have made a massive difference to their lives - it just amazes me what technology can do   

love and luck to all those currently on the 2WW    ...and to everyone else of course!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Louiseb26

Zeka,Diane i test on the 9th   I'm trying to keep busy...i haven't thought about it for all of 5 Min's today   Everyone keeps telling me how well i look...maybe there just being nice,as i look so bloated and have put on about 10lb   

Lou xx


----------



## ells

Diane, wow that's great news.  It must be very exciting going out and about now.  I am really pleased that it has been such a positive experience and good for you getting it sorted through your PMI.  Bloomin GP's!   

Zeka - eggcellent    news.  I hope you get some lovely embies, what time are they calling you?

Lou -    sounds like you are blooming   .  Not too long to wait now though hun, you are doing really well.  Remember THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.

CLS and Saffron     .

Pigloo hope you are doing okay and not too sore and that EC went well.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

Ells


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls from a rather sore Piggy..

We got 13 eggs, sedation was not very good so i ended up feeling the prodding etc and they gave me gas and air.

ET will be day 2 transfer, i'm hoping they will let them go to day 3 and have it done on thursday.


Zeka - welll done on you crop of eggs, like you i'm praying we have plenty of mature ones, our phone call is beteen 10 -11 tomoorrow   

P x


----------



## SaffronXXX

I can't believe I am posting this. We are so so thrilled!! I't's BFP for us!!! hcg at 235   Still early days so we are going to take each day as it comes.

Thank you thank you thank you for everyone's well wishes. It meant a lot to me  

Oh Dr G called me today out of blue. What a great timing! He sounded v pleased with the good news   We had a wee chat about LIT and agreed that we'd still go ahead with it on 17th Aug. With my previous history of m/c and stilbirth, we don't want to take any chances. I forgot to ask about Intralipids though. Am I right in thinking I need it asap as I got BFP? If so is it ok to stay on clexane and predinisolone when going for LIT? 

Well done to Zeka and Pigloo for EC! Sorry for not much personals today. I'll catch up with everyone else's posts tomorrow  

Hugs to you all


----------



## Pigloo

Saffron - WOW that's great news honey..well done I'm so pleased for you both   

P x


----------



## Zeka

Saffron- wohoooooo! Massive massive congrats!!!!!!!!!!

Pigloo, well done on your lovely crop. Fingers crossed for great fert. ..expecting my call around 10ish too. Scarey eh! 

Love to all,
Zeka x


----------



## ells

Saffron whoooooo hoooooooo       ,  I knew you would get a great result.  On the IL's yes you do need to get a drip done at some point soon.  You can do the clex with LIT but not sure about the pred, I am sure someone else will be able to help you with that one. Soooooo soooo chuffed for you hun.

Pigloo - what a lovely crop of eggs, I am sure you will get a good call tomorrow.

Zeka, hope you are not too sore hun, sending lots of jiggy vibes to the lab for your eggies and swimmers.  

Hi to everyone else.

Ells


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Pigloo - great news on the 13 eggs, sorry you're feeling a bit sore though. Good luck for fertilisation    

Saffron - CONGRATULATIONS!! Fantastic news, so very pleased for you   

Zeka - good luck for tomorrow's call    

Suitcase
x


----------



## Mousky

Saffron - fantastic news!      


Zeka and Pigloo - I think you did amazing with your ECs. Sending you and your eggies/sperms/embies some     


Diane - I'm so happy to read about your experiences with your hearing aids   Btw super thank you for recommending Wellebeck. We were in a hurry so it was very convenient to just drop by and collect our drugs   


ratsy - I hope IUI went well   


CLS -     


Hi, everyone! We've literally just arrived from London and I'm preparing dinner so I'll catch up later with everyone. I really wanted to know how the ECs/OTDs were doing so I had to come and check on you


----------



## CLS

Hi Ladies,

It’s with much sadness that I report we had a BFN today. As with everyone going through fertility treatment, we were so sure it was going to work this time and were devastated when it didn’t turn out that way. I feel totally exhausted from both the physical and emotional side of it all.

DH took today and the next few days off work as we just want to be together. We’re just so grateful to have each other and that’s really all that counts in the end – kids or no kids of our own.

No idea where we will go from here as our options are very limited and the money just isn’t there. We’re meeting with Dr. G tomorrow afternoon (couldn’t face doing it today) to discuss this cycle before he goes away on holidays.

Congratulations Saffron, that’s fantastic news!!! And you too Pigloo & Zeka for such great EC today.

Diane: so thrilled for you about your hearing aids. Both my parents wear them and I know what a life line they are for them (and those of us around them!)

To those above and everyone else: I really wish you all the luck in the world whatever stage you are at. You’ve been such amazing support during this long hard road and miracles do happen, we just need to stay positive!

Celia

PS. Sorry for not more personals but feeling kinda flat tonight and just wanted to drop you all a quick note.


----------



## ells

Celia I am so sorry   .  I hope that you get some useful information from Dr G tomrrow.  It is a very hard journey and we are all here when you need us .  Take care of each other   .

Ells


----------



## Diane72

Celia, what can I say? I know nothing will make you feel better right now, if I could wave a magic wand I would      take some time to yourself and just hide for a while, its good to have time together just the two of you. You know we are here when you do want to talk about 'other options'.

Pigloo, my sedation was a bit rubbish at LWC too. I've never had that before that you are aware and it was downright painful at one point. I say give me the deep sedation where you go fully to sleep next time round!!! Great crop, why do they do Day 2 transfers is that just their 'norm'?

Zeka, hope your embies are snuggling in

Mousky, glad you got your meds. OK   

Saffron, congratulations!!! I thought the slight OHSS would be a good sign. Yes, you would normally have your drip on BFP if your NKs have indicated the need. RE: LIT no problem on clexane but they do sometimes like you to reduce your prednisolone around the time of LIT.

Thanks to all of you for your good wishes on the hearing aids   

Diane x


----------



## Mandchris

CLS - So sorry to read your news, its an absolute nightmare isnt it particularly when you try to keep a positive mental attitude Take care of yourselves and enjoy some you time   

Saffron - Fantastic news congrats!!  

ASM Got back from Brno last nite, had Transfer of 2 day 5 blasts, easiest transfer ever, now the madness begins! im PUPO
Sorry no more personals
Mandy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mousky

Celia - absolutely devastated about your news. I was really cheering for you     


Mandchris - sounds great


----------



## Diane72

MandChris


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Celia -    I'm so sorry it's a negative for you. Each time gets harder and harder and I wish I had wise and comforting words to offer, but we all know there aren't any
Look after yourself, it's good that you and DH can take some time together to support eachother
  
Suitcase
x


----------



## sarahh

Celia - so so sorry to hear your news hon, massive    to you, let your DH take care of you for a few days, go out and do the things that you both enjoy to take your mind off tx, it helps a little.  As all the other ladies have said there are no words that can make you feel any better but we've all been there so we know how you feel.  

Saffron, great to hear your news, well done.  

Pigloo & Zeka - great number of eggs, hope you both get positive calls tomorrow morning   .  Pigloo - did you have EC at LWC with Dr G?  

AFM - lots discussed today but somehow I don't feel much further forward    not sure how that happened.  Sure I will stew on things for a few days and come up with a plan!  

Hi to everyone else, sorry no more personals, my head is buzzing. 

Sarah x


----------



## mag108

Saffron: thats fab! Very happy for you


Diane: delighted for you with your hearing aids!


Zeka - good luck for tomorrow's call


Pigloo: congrats thats a great crop! Sorry it was sore!


CLS: I am so so sorry hun. That is such sad news, gutting. It takes so much time, planning money and emotion going through all of this cycle after cycle. Its really is torture. Hope tonight you are having a glass of wine. You are blessed at least with a loving partner. Take care sweetie.
We are here for you.




Got my LAD result back and its 97.3%. Good news and at least one of my readings is going the right way. NK cell pretty much the same 17%.


----------



## Zeka

Celia, so sorry to read your news. Its all so unfair.


----------



## Louiseb26

Pigloo,Zeka well done ladies...will be thinking of you tomorrow...come on the embies,GROW,GROW,GROW      

Ratsy Hope your taking things easy and letting DP do all the work...thinking of you loads.      

Saffron well done Hun     just knew the signs were good.   

Sarah I'm sorry you never got any answers today...i thought you might of come out with more to go on.Do you know what your next step is?   

CLS I'm so sorry my lovely   Take loads of time with your DH and stay strong together.We are all here when you need us   

Mag well done on your LAD results   

AFM i have been getting alot of cramps today...keep going to the loo and knicker checking been very   tonight.
Is Dr G away from the 10th?

Lou xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lou - Dr G is away from the 5th - so this Thursday. He's in all day Weds, then flies off Thurs morning. Not back until Monday 16th...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Pigloo

Cecilia - I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time   

Louise - hope your not going to   

Mag - fab news on LAD result

Sarah - sorry you don't feel you've made much progress

Mandchris - sounds like you have had some good embryos transferred - enjoy being PUPO

Diane - Yeah Gateshead only do 2 day transfers but embryologist said they would go to 3 day depending on at what stage they were all at.  They seem to have good success rates with these transfers.  They are in the top 10 clinics in the country so i'm hoping they do the job for us, I'm just   about having a 2 day transfer but been Googling it and the preg/implantation rates for 2 v's 3 days is nion the same.  What are you hoping to go for?

Zeka - well done you, yes we are expecting our call between 10 and 11am

P x


----------



## Diane72

Pigloo, I had a Day 3 transfer on Saturday but had hoped for a 5 day one but    for now. Good luck with the ET!

Lou, Mr. G is away from the 5th but Dr. Eskander should be able to help while he is away

Mag, great LAD result! woohoo! You've got mw ondering if my pooled donor LIT (after 3 paternals) has done anything

Sarahh, you know we are here to bounce ideas off

Dx


----------



## Pigloo

Doh - Of course you are PUPO Diane, how could I forget, I think I still have sedatives in my brain   I had a day 3 transfer last tx with LWC and hoped to get to Blast.  The remaining embies did get to blast but they said they weren't suitable for freezing..don't know why??

I'm sure if you have got good quality embies at day 2 or 3 then you have just as much chance of a BFP   as those who make it to blast.

P x


----------



## Louiseb26

Thanks SC.I'm testing on the 9th...so if he is away and i get a BFP who is standing in for him.Thats a long time to wait for a ILs and what about writing out px.Maybe i should call him tomorrow just in case.

Lou xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dr Eskander is standing in - he'll be able to do the drips and prescriptions....so nothing to worry about   

Suitcase
x


----------



## agate

hi ladies:
just wanted to say how much I miss everyone and having more time and energy to chat on here. 

I'm really sorry that I haven't been replying to posts and pms.

We are home (again) from the hospital - but I have a touch of the baby blues or something - feeling quite low and very tired. 

We had a failed induction that turned into a emergency C section because the doctors were concerned about baby.
As expected 'Kitten' had problems with low blood sugar the first few days, and unfortunately, she was diagnosed with a rare blood group incompatibility problem (between me and her/DH) - so she wasn't very well and we had an extended stay in the hospital and I wasn't able to hold her much for the first few days.

After a bit over a week, there were still concerns about her weight but at least I had plenty of milk for pumping- the problem was her not being alert enough to take it in big enough volumes and me being exhausted and weepy and getting very anxious and upset especially when kitten had to keep having painful blood tests - but eventually we were sent home from the mat unit to see if we could crack bf'ing somewhere cooler and quieter but after 2 nights the milk volumes had plummetted so expressing stopped working and she was too tired to feed again and her weight loss was worse and my c scar was swollen up so we were admitted to the childrens ward where 'kitten' has been topped up with formula to get her blood sugars up and I've been back to expressing round the clock and being fed round the clock too and sorted out with a better pump. 

we are back home again so I just have to keep pumping and bottle feeding every 3 hours and hope we can balance time for feeding, pumping, sterilising, changing, eating and drinking and still find time for some naps.

kitten is totally beautiful but still a bit under the weather so we are due to have daily check ups for a while but we haven't met up with the 'community' team yet because we were out of the hospital for such a short time that we missed all our community appointments.


----------



## ells

Agate really glad to hear from you.  It sounds like you have been having a bit of a tough time but I am glad that your little girl is here safe and sound and doing well.  I hope you recover well from the c-section and that your energy levels return soon.  Your daughter is absolutely gorgeous - I love the picture you have put on. 

Sending you big   .

Zeka, Pigloo good luck for your calls today.

Sarah I am sure you will come up with a plan soon.  As Diane said we are here for you hun  .

Diane, Lou and MandChris THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.

Saffron has it sunk in yet?  When's you first scan?

Hi to everyone else   .

Ells


----------



## Louiseb26

Agate I'm sorry to hear you and Kitten have been in and out of hospital.Hope your not in to much pain from the c section.Sending you and beautiful Kitten loads of   you take care of yourself.Rest as much as you can my lovely.   

SC thanks for the info...PHEW.  

Ells I have been saying that to myself none stop   only 6 more days to go.I dont know what was going on with me last night.Had loads of cramping which kept me awake till 2.45am...I'm hoping it was implantion   Ells how long after you get a BFP do you need a ILs drip?

Lou xx


----------



## Chicky Licky

Agate - lovely to hear from you hun! Been thinking about you and Kitten loads. Nice to have an update of how things have been for you. Sounds like a tough time. I'm sure things will get better now though. Sending you loads of love and hugs xx

Lou - wow! cramping pains, sounds promising. I've got woke up with them too about 3dp 3dt and they woke me up again last night. Still having them this morning off and on! I can test on Sunday - is that the same date as you hun?  I think you need a drip straight away after a BFP. Exciting stuff! xx

Ells - Hi honey! I have a PMA this time for sure.   xx


----------



## ciwarner

Hi Agate,

I just wanted to say a huge congratulations on the birth of Kitten, she is absolutely beautiful. Sorry things are not as easy as they should be. You'd think after all you've been through with TX you could relax and finally enjoy your bundle of joy. I hope she starts feeling better soon. On the plus side can you now eat cake?

Lots of love

Ciara


----------



## Zeka

Agate darling, so lovley to hear your news. Sorry its been so tough and I pray things get easier from here on in for you and kitten. I must log on via computer to see her pic. Looking forward to hearing more. Btw, I carried your little 'gifts' about my person yesterday during ec for extra luck and have them all around the house (like a mad woman?)!

Hoping they have paid off so far as we've just got a call to say we have 6 embies. This is the most we've had so far so I'm well chuffed. Pray pray they grow into strong'uns, its such early days. 

Love to all
Zeka x


----------



## agate

thanks. yes allowed to eat what i want for 4 more weeks - then get tested again. have had hosp puddings most days and choc.
zeka - i kept them in a pocket and wore a 'lucky' orange dressing gown too


----------



## mag108

Agate: Lovely to hear from you hun. It's been a long and tricky road. Hope things settle down now for you all. Welcome little kitten into the world you have a FAB MUM!. It will take alittle while for things to settle and for you to get in your stride hun,
xx


zeka: thats fab!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Agate -     sounds like it's been a difficult and stressful time for you. Hope things start to settle down soon and little kitten goes from strength to strength   

Zeka - fab news re your 6 embies    

Lou & Shellie - good luck    

re timing of drip after BFP. I tested positive on the Thursday but my OTD wasn't until following Monday (I'm just too impatient to wait for OTD so tested 10dp5dt) - I had the drip on the Weds after OTD. I think Dr G likes to get 2 HCG blood tests done 48 hours apart and then as long as the levels are rising as they should be, he does the drip. For me that made a lot of sense as I was having ivig which is super expensive so I certainly wanted to be sure it wasn't a chem preg before I spent all that money on the drip...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Louiseb26

Shellie Whoop whoop girl.I never knew you had 2 on board already...i should be ashamed of myself   I'm so made up for you lovely...this is our time   I'm testing on the 9th...but will test on the 8th as well   I have everything crossed for you Shellie     

Zeka well done Hun...GROW,GROW,GROW little ones      

SC thank you for that lovely   

Lou x


----------



## ratsy

Hi Agate   

Lovely to hear from you what a cutie kitten is shes gorgeous loving the pic 

Hope you and kitten are both feeling better soon     

R    xxx


----------



## niccad

Agate - lovely to hear from you. Sorry that you've been having such a hard time, but you're home now & hopefully everything will be fine from here on out   . What was the blood incompatibility issue? Only asking as I've been diagnosed with anti-E antibodies which are apparantly a bit of an issue if Bub has Dh's blood and not mine?! The picture of kitten is just beautiful - she's adorable xx

Saffron - many many congratulations.. YIPPEE!! xx

Pigloo & Zeka - well done on EC yesterday. Zeka - great news on the embies this morning. Pigloo - I hope that call brings great news this morning xx

Diane, Lou, Shellie and MandChris - hope you're nice & calm, watching comedies and enjoying being PUPO.      

CLS - I am so so sorry to read about your news. I'm absolutely gutted for you. I found each cycle harder to deal with as I'd invested so much more time, research, money, emotion etc trying to find out the 'problem'. I hope that you're able to take some time out and come up with a new action plan.     

Big hello to everyone 
Nic xx


----------



## Chicky Licky

Lou - you make me laugh girl!    Just read back on your previous posts - you did so well honey! Can't believe you got 22 eggs!   I've actually got more than 2 on board   and if they all take I'll bob myself!   

I'm at a spa with my friend at the weekend, back on Sunday evening, so I'll test then when I'm with DH. Got to collect my first 'you know what' in the morning and bring it home! lol! The things you do heh! It will be so hard not taking a pee stick with me. I'll be sooooo tempted! 

Ah, really made up for you honey! We'll have to catch up soon. 

Suitcase - congrats on your BFP! Good to know what to do about drips and blood tests, especially as Dr G's away. 

Ratsy - hi hun!

Zeka - thinking about you honey!


----------



## Louiseb26

Shellie...OMG   You do know whats going to happen   Have a lovely time at the spa...its just what you need to take your mind off it.
I did do really well with 22 eggs,17 fertilized...but sadly only 2 where good enough to freeze.Not that I'm complaning...I'm so grateful i got to this stage   Fingers,toes,arms,legs crossed this has worked   

Ratsy how you feeling lovely...taking it easy   

Agate enjoy loads of choc cake and eat what ever you want   

Lou x


----------



## Mousky

Agate - thank you for taking the time and letting us know how you're doing     I'm also sending you loads of love so you and beautiful kitten will be feeling better in no time   


Zeka - that's great news about your 6 embryos     


Shellie, Lou, Diane and Mandchris -     


Hi everyone


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Lou- how you feeling today you ok   

Shellie G - Hi lovely not long now 

Diane - hope the 2ww is going ok for you 

Well i had my iui yesterday but im still worried i normally get soz tmi (cm loads when i ovulate) and ovulation pains but i havnt this time i had loads of cramping last nite it was awful but today feel better so paranoid the trigger hasnt worked i just dont know anymore    

Hope all you ladies are well   

R xxx


----------



## ells

Hi Ladies,

Shellie I didnt realise you were PUPO as well - well the mantra is THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT!!  Sounds like you may stand the chance of becoming the new ocomum   .

Lou - my OTD was on  Thursday and I had my IL's on the Monday or Tuesday after (cant remember exactly) I then had one after my first scan at 6w 2d but again that was about 3 days after.  Keep positive hun.

Zeka fab fab news hun, all looking good my lovely.   

Ratsy huni, keep positive, everything with your immunes is right now and there is no reason for this not to work!  You have to say the mantra!!!

Diane hun, how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Ells


----------



## Chicky Licky

Ells - No, we didn't have 8 put back if that's what you mean by ocomum! lol!   It was more than 2 though!   We kind of just went for it on day 3, mainly cos we couldn't have gone through the whole day 3 to day 5 nail biting thing again and cos we wanted to do everything completely different this time. 

Just sent off my prescription for my drip to [email protected], just in case - PMA and all that jazz! lol! 

So when do you have to retest your NK cells after having the drip and do you pay a consultation fee to Dr Gorgy whenever you get test results back, even if it's just for him to tell you to have another drip? Sorry for all the questions - just wondering how it all works with him! 

Zeka - 6 embies - fab news honey! 

Lou -


----------



## ells

Shellie,

I reckon your embies have split into X lots of identicals   !!! You might beat octomum then    (only kidding).  Got everything crossed for you hun.  

On the retests, you need to have them done between 7 and 10 days of having your drip.  You then give it 3-5 days to ring up and getting your results (get them faxed or emailed) from Akvil, and then all I have done is asked Dr G to write me a px for my next drip.  I havent had to pay a consult fee other then when I had my IVIG and then IL's after that when I had my flare a few weeks ago, I spoke to him for about 5 minutes and he was very helpful as I am hoping to get my last 2 drips on the NHS (which our consultant said we could but then the new one wobbled    and wants more info).  I think the retest costs about £325, I am going up for mine tomorrow so will let you know the exact pennies.


----------



## Chicky Licky

Ells - you made me laugh!   Nooooooooo, we don't want any splitting going on in there! lol! 
If I do get a BFP though, I think both me and DH will be bricking it up to the scan! lol! 

In the past I've had 7 and 8 cell embies on day 3 that have made it to blasts but then not implanted, so we were kind of working on that when we decided to put more back. Would just be my luck that this time they were brilliant quality and decided to all play ball! lol! 

Thanks for clarifying everything re Dr Gorgy. Yeh, I thought the NK retest was about £325! On tops of the drips, I guess it gets quite costly especially if you need IVIG! All worth it though!   

Will be really good if you can get your last 2 drips on the NHS. When do the NHS cut in with costs then? I've heard that you get an exemption form but not sure when that covers you from or what it actually covers. At my Dr's they try and wriggle out of everything! 

Good luck for your retest tomorrow honey. 

xxxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Agate, welcome home to your ff family   the picture is perfect! Sending you lots of strength and growing vibes for k.

Everyone else, wow there is so much going on I can't keep track so thought I'd make a quick list of 2wwers, let me know corrections/additions and I'll fill in the gaps!

*OTD*
Shellie- 08 Aug
Lou- 09 Aug
Diane- 11 Aug
Zeka- 16 Aug?
Pigloo-16 Aug?
Ratsy- 18 Aug
MandChris- ?

Will catch up later tonight, I'm working from home just now so need to go back on the phone/online for work...........

Diane x


----------



## ratsy

Hi diane my otd is the 18th   

R xxx


----------



## ells

Shellie,

Ha ha !!!  I know what you mean about bricking it to the scan, I dont think anything has changed for me TBH I still dread going for the scans incase there is a problem.  Trust me when I say the worrying gets worse!!  I am sure you have some excellent quality embies on board and they will all plan on hanging around for the next 9 months!!

I got my px exemption cert about a month after my BFP, my GP sorted it out for me when I told him our news after our 6 week scan, you have to fill in a form and send it off.  On the drips I dont think its normal to have them on the NHS but if you dont ask you dont get. I think it was Cozy who managed to get IVIG from her NHS consultant.  The consultant I had to begin with said it wouldnt be a problem he just needed a letter from Dr G - which I sorted out - but then he changed clinics and we now have a new bloke who wants more info on the drips and how safe they are in pg    I gave him all the info but ended up giving him Dr G's number to speak to him directly - hopefully we nod them when I see him on 16th!  I would be due my next one w/c 23rd. 

Diane - good idea, it is getting hard to remember who is testing when.  

Ells


----------



## Pigloo

Wow agate - You must be so proud, I hope the baby blues escape you soon..congratulations once again 

AFM - Jeeeeeeeeezus I am so sore from e/c, feel like I have done a million sit ups







anyway out of my 13 eggs 11 were mature and 8 have fertilised. ET prob tomorrow but I think I would like to wait to day 3 (Thurs) just to single out the leaders, also i feel too sore for ET at the mo. Going to ask them when they ring tomorrow but I know they like to get them back on day2.

Zeka - well done hun

Pigloo x


----------



## Chicky Licky

Ells - I can imagine that the worrying only gets worse! I'll keep my fingers crossed for the nod on the 16th - I'm sure if the consultant chats to Dr G, he'll explain all and it won't be a problem. 

Pigloo - well done honey! Those numbers are fab! Whoo hoo! Take it easy if you can for the rest of the day - you've done so well. 

Diane - great idea with the list hun!  Lou's test date is the 9 Aug. 
Wow, I'm first in the queue, no pressure then! lol!   

I'm going to be testing on Sunday evening but I'll bob on afterwards to let you all know either way.  
That's after I'll either have peeled myself off the ceiling or picked myself off the floor! lol! 

Good luck and positive sticky vibes to everyone! 
xx


----------



## ells

Pigloo great fertilisation!!!  A hot water bottle may help with the pain and dont be afraid to take paracetmol its better then suffering.

Shelllie good luck for Sunday - keep saying the mantra.

Ells


----------



## ells

DIANE - can you empty your inbox its full huni   

Ells


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls

I have a question re Gestone - Dr G prescribed 100mg to be taken once a day plus 1 400mg Cyclogest pessarie, that = 500mg Progesterone.  My clinic prescribed me 2 x 400mg Cyclogest pessaries =800mg.  By taking what Dr G has px'd me i am actually getting less    

Can anyone advise what they are doing/explain this?

P x


----------



## niccad

Pigloo - it's my understanding that the gestone is far better absorbed than cyclogest as it's injected - so 100mg is the equivalent to far more than 2xpessaries... I've been on gestone the last 12 weeks and am now weaning off - stopping all gestone and starting on 2xcyclogest... Hope this explains a bit


----------



## SaffronXXX

agate  - so so nice to hear from you at last and your daughter is absulutely gorgeous. The pic of her made me v tearful. I am sorry to hear you and Kitten have been in and out of hospital. Sounds like you had a really tough few days   Hope feeding, sleeping and everything else starts to get easier as the days goes by. As I remember these first few weeks are so precious but so quick to go by. Enjoy! Oh, you made me smile when you mentioned your lucky orange dressing gown. I had my orange t-shirt for my EC and ET this time. Maybe that's what brought us BFP!

CSL - I was devastated to hear the news.... so sorry. Thinking of you and DH  

pigloo - Good luck for ET! 
ratsy/Diane/Shellie/Lou/mandchirs     

mag - yay for your great LAD result! You must be v v pleased  

Zeka - 6 embies is a great number! Well done my lovely   Go embies, divide dvide divide!

Hi Ells and everyone else I have missed  

Still feeling bloated and awful with OHSS. I am only  sleeping about 4 hours a night  and put on a stone in the last 5 days. My girth is about 10 cm thicker. We nipped out for a gentle walk lunch time and ended up being asked if I was pg by someone we knew at the beach. We didn't know what to say   Yes but early days... my DH said but the friend looked puzzled as said no surely 4-5 months.  Just as well I am off work at the mo   We are going back to GCRM on Thursday for ILs so the con said he will reassess what I am like by then and make a referral to hospital if I am in a bad shape. (Well, I am literlally in bad shape but you know what I mean!) Had a good tel consultation with Dr G today though and got all the meds sorted. I still struggle to understand him and had to ask him to repeat things a few times though. I thought it's better to make sure I understand what he said than hang up the phone and regret. He was not annoyed with me though and sounded v v pleased that things worked out for us, which was v sweet. 

DH's making Gordon Ramsy's spanish style fish soup. Loads of veggies and cos it's soup it'd be easy for me to eat. Can't eat a  lot of solid stuff at the mo.

Hugs to you all


----------



## ells

Pigloo - I was the same as Niccard, jab am and pessary pm, I gradually weaned off the gestone over a week once I had hit 13 weeks and then just used up the rest of my cyclogest - I was too scared to just stop.  

Saffron, really hope you get it under control   .

Ells


----------



## ratsy

Hi Ladies 

Can i pick your brains i forgot to ask last week ,As ive had poor response on this cycle ,My cons say i can start taking DHEA theyve given me 4mths worth 

Is it ok to take DHEA with immune tx does anybody now 

Thanks girls   

R    xxx


----------



## agate

Pigloo said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I have a question re Gestone - Dr G prescribed 100mg to be taken once a day plus 1 400mg Cyclogest pessarie, that = 500mg Progesterone. My clinic prescribed me 2 x 400mg Cyclogest pessaries =800mg. By taking what Dr G has px'd me i am actually getting less
> 
> Can anyone advise what they are doing/explain this?
> 
> P x


400mg cyclo is about equal to 50mg gestone on average but the amount absorbed is v individual



ratsy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can i pick your brains i forgot to ask last week ,As ive had poor response on this cycle ,My cons say i can start taking DHEA theyve given me 4mths worth
> 
> Is it ok to take DHEA with immune tx does anybody now
> 
> Thanks girls
> 
> R  xxx


yes. and your clinic will monitor your blood levels of androgens and dhea to make sure its not too much - they did with me. but different docs have v different views on whether dhea is a good ideA or not for all ladies not just immune tx ladies


----------



## ratsy

Thanks agate   

Lovely to have you sort of back ,youve been missed   

R xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Agate - nice to see you back posting, thanks for the advice   

Does it matter if you do Gestone in the evening and pessary in the am?

Saffron - Oh hun I hope the OHSS goes soon xxx

P x


----------



## agate

Pigloo said:


> Does it matter if you do Gestone in the evening and pessary in the am?


sounds good to me.


----------



## Zeka

Diane - thanks for pulling the otd list together. I think my otd (15dp ec) will be 17th Aug..think I'll be testing over the w/e though so the call at work will be easier to deal with! ...'Peeling off the ceiling or picking myself off the floor' sounds about right ;-)

Saffron, I do hope your ohss gets better soon hun. Must be v worrying. 

Pigloo, hope the pain subsides soon hun and you get to have ET when is best for you and embies!

Zeka x


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Agate, hope little K is OK and that you are feeling OK and managing to get some sleep  

Pigloo, I guess theoretically it doesn't matter which way round as its all within the 24 hour cycle. I just find it alot easier to have the pessary in at home than at work. RE:what Agate said about absorption is true I found personally (based on daily progesterone measurments in one of my cycles at ARGC) that I absorbed the gestone better and it increased my progesterone levels much better than the 4 pessaries I had been on prior to that, which were simply not doing the job for me.

Ells, inbox sorted! Re: weaning off I would be exactly the same, I'd just be too scared to!!!

Saffron, sorry to hear the OHSS is playing up so badly. keep in touch with those doctors and make sure they are looking after you 

Niccad, hope you are well and the weaning off the meds. goes OK. Oh I wish I had the annual leave left to watch comedies in these first weeks but I'm having to work, but at least I've managed to agree that I could work from home this week so avoids that 3 hour drive each day on the M25!

Shellie, not long until Sunday!!!! 

Lou, any frozen is a bonus so congratulations on your 2 snow babies   

Zeka, Good Luck!! Snuggle in embies! 

Pigloo, does make sense if they wait for a Day 3 transfer I would have thought. Yes, I've described post-EC as feeling like being 'hit by a car' before. Its not so bad this time but been awful on some of my previous rounds. Sending you 

Mousky, hope all is well with you. What's your plans/timings on everything now?

MandChris, how are you feeling?

AFM, just feeling a bit bloated and hot but thats gestone/cyclogest for you, next Wednesday feels like _*forever*_ away, off to drink more water!

Diane x

*OTD-     
Shellie- 08 Aug*
*Lou- 09 Aug*
*Diane- 11 Aug*
*Zeka- 17 Aug*
*Pigloo-16/17 Aug?
Ratsy- 18 Aug*
*MandChris- 14 Aug*


----------



## Mandchris

AGATE!!! hello!  Sorry you and kitten had a rough time of it.  Lovely to see you posting again, you been missed!    
Diane - Thanks for adding me to the list, I have been told OTD is 14th Aug, but I doubt I will wait that long, it was 5 day blasts.
So much has happened on here today so no way i will catch up, sorry   
But i am thinking about you.
ASM Im ok but i am getting terrible cramps in arms and legs mainly, thought may be side effect of Gestone or Clexane, had it last time too, anyone else experience this?
Love to all and baby dust to us all!
Mandy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahh

Hi all, my gosh its been busy on here! 

Shellie - congrats on being PUPO hon, didn't even know you were having tx again!  

Wow, so many PUPO's on here at the mo.  Wish I could wave that magic wand and be there again    (or maybe a bit after being PUPO with good news    )  Good luck to all of you    

Pigloo / Zeka - hope your embies are dividing nicely, I guess you get that nerve wracking call again tomorrow to find out.   

Agate, lovely to hear from you hon, I really hope that baby K manages to cope with feeding a little better over the coming days and that you manage to get a few hours rest.  Don't beat yourself up about feeling down hon too - it is a very overwhelming experience having a baby especially with everything us ladies have to go through and then for your baby to have a few problems too is very very stressful, it is only natural that you are going to feel a bit low, anxious and quite frankly, absolutely knackered.  I bet you've hardly had any rest with all the worrying / feeding.  Just make sure you take care of yourself and take any help that is offered to you.  Big    to you & gorgeous Kitten.  

AFM - I am in a complete dilemma what to do - its either another ICSI with DH's sperm & donor as back up again or possibility of just using donor sperm and then having choice of doing IUI or ICSI.  We are waiting to hear from Dr G as to whether or not the embryologists believe it is worth using DH's sperm again or not.  We have very limited funds now which is putting pressure on too, my TNF levels need to be rechecked after November and I don't want to take Humira again because of my history of cancer and the fact that I've got latent TB, so its decisions decisions again, and need to get on with things.  I found it interesting though that Dr G thought that my ovarian reserve would not have dropped dramatically in a year and said that it may have been a "bad month".  

I did ask about whether or not he had scanned me for "antralfollicles" before (I'd never heard of this till I read it on here the other day) and he said he did in May last year and then in July and there was a slight drop in numbers but he didn't look this time.  Does anyone know whether they vary considerably?  Someone here said they do the other day but Dr G said they do not vary from month to month.  

Dr G said he is considering a move to London Fertility Clinic for his procedures (or Centre - can't remember what the "C" stands for) - has anyone been there / had tx there before? 

Ratsy - Dr G didn't mention DHEA to me, after my response this time (5 eggs only 3 mature on 600iu for 10 days) do you think it is worth me considering this??  Do you know much about it?  

My brain is frazzled with all the thinking.  Just want to get on but can't decide what with   
 

Sarah xx


----------



## agate

sarahh said:


> I did ask about whether or not he had scanned me for "antralfollicles" before (I'd never heard of this till I read it on here the other day) and he said he did in May last year and then in July and there was a slight drop in numbers but he didn't look this time. Does anyone know whether they vary considerably? Someone here said they do the other day but Dr G said they do not vary from month to month.


not supposed to vary much but they can do e.g. taking the pill for a little while can reduce numbers or metformin if you are pco or taking dhea can increase them - so they are not totally static but are likely to vary more in some ladies than others.

just saw that superdrug is now doing private Px for cost price

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1299991/Pharmacy-sparks-prescription-price-war-High-Street.html


----------



## shelly38

Morning ladies,

I stop clexane next week (at 31 weeks) but does anyone know when I need to stop taking low dose aspirin?
Thanks,
Shelly xx


----------



## agate

aspirin is taken all through pg. have u checked with ur ob about the clex - some want over 35s etc to continue through pg


----------



## Chicky Licky

Sarah - Hey there hun! Good to see you back on here.   Hope Dr G can suggest a direction for you. Must be hard trying to figure out what to do for the best. I'm sure you'll get some answers soon though. Keep us posted with what's happening hun.

You asked about DHEA.....well, I've been taking it for that last 3 mths and had the best response ever with my eggs this cycle. We usually have embryos arresting by day 3 and we only ever get 1 or 2, 7/8 cells per cycle. This time we got 4 x 8 cells at day 3 and 4 x 4 cells and none died off! We just couldn't believe the difference. It was like I was cycling with someone else's eggs! lol! 

Not sure if it was the DHEA or because I introduced Letrozole and low dose Pregnyl during the stim phase (both are meant to help with egg quality), but something worked it's magic for us! (I also changed from Gonal-F to Puregon but think they are very similar)

Does anyone know when to stop taking DHEA during a cycle? 

At the clinic they said to continue even if I got a BFP, but surely not! I don't see the point in doing that really. I've reduced down to 50mg (one in the morning, one at night) during the 2ww. Any ideas, anyone?

Shelly - so good to see your ticker and know that everyone is going well for you hun! 

Agate - thinking about you hun


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Just a quick post from me as some people have been wanting info. on where to get viagra pessaries and one of our non-posting 'angels' passed this onto me to post:

'I found a pharmacy in newyork used by sirm for *viagra pessaries* (Used to thicken uterine lining for those with thin lining or lining problem) that would accept faxed international prescriptions

*KRAUPNER PHARMACY*
TEL: 001 718 821 1313
( Ask for the pharmacist Anthony or Sally)

Fax: 001 718 821 2665
( send prescription, with dose, name, tel,email etc)
They would accept payment over the phone and post the meds'

Diane

*OTD-





























Shellie- 08 Aug
Lou- 09 Aug*
*Diane- 11 Aug*
*Zeka- 17 Aug*
*Pigloo-20 Aug
Ratsy- 18 Aug*
*MandChris- 14 Aug*


----------



## Chicky Licky

Diane - what do viagra pessaries do then? !!!!!!!!!


----------



## shelly38

ShellieG - good luck for testing on Sunday     
Agate - Dr G has told me to stop clexane at 31 weeks. Thanks for the input re: aspirin.


----------



## petalh

Hello all
Not sure I am in the right place to post this question, but I'm sure you girls will point me in the right direction if not.
I was wondering if any of you could enlighten me about the initial cost of seeing Dr Gorgy and the cost of the immune testing.
Thankyou lovely ladies
Good luck to you all 
PetalH


----------



## agate

ShellieG said:


> Diane - what do viagra pessaries do then? !!!!!!!!!


thicken uterine lining


shelly38 said:


> Agate - Dr G has told me to stop clexane at 31 weeks. Thanks for the input re: aspirin.


dr g will be looking after you from an immunes point of view, but some OBs will want to consider the blood clot risk to you from a health point of view - the hosp I was at put all over 35s on clexane for a week post baby.


petalh said:


> Not sure I am in the right place to post this question, but I'm sure you girls will point me in the right direction if not.
> I was wondering if any of you could enlighten me about the initial cost of seeing Dr Gorgy and the cost of the immune testing.


if you look on the investigations and immunology section, there is a post called immune FAQ - which has info about costs and the practicalities of seeing Dr G


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

I need your help if ok .Ive been thinking if my iui fails    im not being negative but ive got to be realistic and get planning , Im going to go to new clinic near my nhs hospital my embryologist who is amazing is opening it privatly and taking the head nurse of ivf with him well i spoke to my embryologist and he has said that it will be a treatment plan for the individual not one fits all that is currently at my clinic it looks so lovely the clinc really posh and same price as my current clinic anyway im waffling now    This is the question i had my IVIG on the 23rd july will it still be in my system by sep or would i have to have another one i will be going to see DR G again to see what he suggests but wondered of anyone had any ideas   

Thanks ladies 

Lou- how you feeling today  lovely hope your ok   

Diane - how you doing lovely you ok    this is your time 

Agate - hope you and kitten ok   

Ells - hope you and lil bubs all ok   

Pigloo-how are you hun

Shellie G - not long until sunday 

Saffron- Hope your ok and that ohss is easing off lovely   

Sarahh- choice -mandchris - zeka hope havnt missed anyone hope your having a lovely day   

Ratsy    xxx


----------



## agate

ratsy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I need your help if ok .Ive been thinking if my iui fails  im not being negative but ive got to be realistic and get planning , Im going to go to new clinic near my nhs hospital my embryologist who is amazing is opening it privatly and taking the head nurse of ivf with him well i spoke to my embryologist and he has said that it will be a treatment plan for the individual not one fits all that is currently at my clinic it looks so lovely the clinc really posh and same price as my current clinic anyway im waffling now  This is the question i had my IVIG on the 23rd july will it still be in my system by sep or would i have to have another one i will be going to see DR G again to see what he suggests but wondered of anyone had any ideas


ivig only lasts max about 6 weeks.
pls could u pm me any info about that new clinic. am interested to know all about it.


----------



## petalh

Hi agate
thanks for your quick reply, got an appt for 24th August.....yikes  

Petalh


----------



## Louiseb26

Arggggg just lost a long post   

Ratsy did you manage to get your Dr to write a letter along with yours? The clinic sounds really nice.I have my fingers crossed you get to go there. How you feeling today?   

Agate the picture of Kitten is just beautiful.I hope your both settling in nicely and your not to sore still   

Afm I'm sure i have OHSS.I cant stop going to the loo and i look like a beach whale...I'm so bloated.I just cant seem to eat my dinner as it makes it worst.Had such a restless night again.Still getting the cramps on and off...not as bad as the other night.Only 5 more days of going mad then   

Lou x


----------



## Chicky Licky

Lou - I've been really bloated for the last week. My tummy's only just beginning to go down a bit today...but only a bit. Still looks huge! I know it's not holiday weight as that's all come off this week since I've been eating normally again. Must be the progesterone support. 

A lady (who I met on holiday) had cramps alot all the way through the 2ww following IVF and she's pregnant now! She said that she rang her consultant as she was concerned about it and he said it was quite normal and nothing to worry about it. At least you know there's something happening in there!   

Not long until we can test now hun! 

xx


----------



## Louiseb26

Shellie i really wish i could find someone to put me to sleep till Monday   
Your probably right about the Progesterone...its all the wind in there   

How you feeling lovely? DH was shocked when i told him you had more than 2 on board...i will have to get him to make one of those special tables for you all    

Lou xx


----------



## SaffronXXX

Lou - that's how my ohss started after ET. I had a touch of it after EC, got better and 5 days after 5dt, suddenly my bloating came back. I was constantly up at night to go to toilet and started to get heartburns too. I know some swelling is normal but mine just got worse and worse... well, it's still getting worse everyday. It is different from 'normal' swelling after ET. Do keep weighing yourself  and measuring your girth first thing in the morning. My ivf con told me to make up a chart for girth and weight so that  the local hospital could see it if I end up in hospital. Sounds like it's a v v good sign for you though!!! I can feel BFP in sight!!! How many days post ET is it now?? As I remember you too had day 5 2 blasto put back?

AFM -more weigh gain and I can hardly walk today. Trying to hang on till tomorrow for being admitted to local hosp as I have ILs app in Glasgow tomorrow at 4pm. So worried that I might not be well enough to travel to London for LIT in 2 weeks either. It feel though everything is up in the air.

Sx


----------



## Louiseb26

Saffron you sound in so much pain lovely...poor you   I think i might start jotting down my weight and keeping an eye on it...thanks for that   
It has definitely got worst in the last couple of days.I had ET on the 28th so I'm 6 days in.I really hope your right about the BFP lovely   

Good luck with your ILs tomorrow.I really hope ohss starts to ease off for you.

Lou xx


----------



## Mandchris

Hi all
Sorry for the me post, im not usually losing my sanity tis early on in my 2ww (and believe me Im an expert)! But I am now 4 days post FET and have been cramping all day now have light brown/red cm, please tell me it cant be AF already?! Trying to chill but am very worried.
Sorry no personals 
Mandy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Louiseb26

Mandy if you have been cramping and the blood is brown it does sound like implantion Hun.Please don't worry as you don't want to get yourself stressed out. sending you a big   

Lou xx


----------



## Pigloo

Sorry for me post girls..

..I am PUPO again      Had some really good day 2 embies, got a phone call at 8:30am to say we  had 6 @ 2 cell and [email protected] and [email protected] cell so she said they would put the 4  and 5 cell back unless any changes between then and my transfer at  11:30am.  Anyway when i got there I had another 5 cell a 3 cell and a  couple more at 4 cells.  In the end she decided to put 2 4 cells back  as they were looking the best. We got to see them on screen too and  they looked good.
  
  Transfer went smoothly and official test date is 20th Aug which is 16  days from today but you know I'll be testing before then.  I think I  will try and wait 14 days though.

Oh and got 6 frosties!!!

Feel very weak/sick on and off..i'm thinking its the clarithromycin, Diane did you feel yack on that?


----------



## Mandchris

Pigloo - Congrats on being PUPO! and frosties too! fantastic!  Welcome to the 2ww! Good luck!
Mandy xxx


----------



## Cath34

Hi girls, just popping on to say huge congratulations to Agate on the arrival of her little bundle of joy!!! I really hope she continues to improve for you, bless her. Big hugs to you both, try and get some rest. Lots of love to you and your family. Cath xx


----------



## DND

Hello

Agate, nice to see you again.  I really hope that your baby and you feel good now.   She is fabulous! Congratulation from all my heart 

Ratsy, I am glad to read that you are "in the action" again 

Diana, Musky, Pigloo. SarahH, Shellie, Lou, Zeka, MandChris good luck. 

I have obtained the LAD result today

[T-cells] IgM+ 4.6 %
[T-cells] IgG+ 71.6 %
[B-cells] IgM+ 10.0 %
[B-cells] IgG+ 79.4 %

We had telephone consultation with dr G today but I obtained the result directly from Chicago late in the evening so probably he has not seen that. So I need your expertise to interpret it, please.

Dr G have prescribed viagra to me but I did not really understood him how to take. He said something every 6 hours, 3 times/day but I am not sure. He promised to send the prescription by post but it can take some days to get it in Sweden. How do you use viagra, if you use it? 
He also wanted that both me and DH take Clarithromicin the days around EC. I asked about mycoplasma and ureaplasma but he said that testing is not needed just antibiotics.

So more medications. NICE!


----------



## agate

not sure about the viagra.
diane72 would know, i think.
your lad is fab.


----------



## DND

Oh Agate, thank you. You are so fantastic, you are here with us when it would be naturally that you take some naps with your baby.


----------



## sarahh

DND - I think the viagra are pessaries that I believe go up "the front door"    and yes you have to keep the levels constant I think which is why every 6 hours.  Cath34 used them I think so maybe you could PM her.

Pigloo - congrats on being PUPO - now the fun begins    

MandChris - are you on progesterone support?  What are you taking?  Maybe need to up the progesterone if bleeding this early - depends if it remains brown / pink or turns to red.  

Was hoping to have some answers on something from Dr G today but didn't manage to get him before he left so that is another 10 day wait - ho hum, never mind!  I will come up with a plan soon.........   

Saffron / Lou - hope neither of you do have OHSS - Saffron - hope you can make the intralipids tomorrow    

Off to bed, nite all, Sarah x


----------



## ells

Pigloo, sounds like you got some good ones there!!! Keep saying the mantra!!

Mandchris, hun unless it is red dont stress hun. I cant remember if it was our 2nd or 3rd ET and I had bleeding about 3 days after ET - it wasnt loads but it was brown/red the clinic said its probably where the doctor caught a vein and it was just working out of my system. Please try and relax hun like Lou said sounds positive  .

Saffron, sweetie I really hope you are okay and that its not OHSS. Hope you manage to get the IL's tomorrow. 

Lou hope you are doing okay too. Keep drinking and eating your protein. 

Sarah how frustrating that you didnt get to speak to Dr G today, you never know he may ring you first thing tomorrow. Can you email him?

Agate huni how are you doing? How is that beautiful little girl of yours?

Hope everyone else is okay.

PUPO ladies - *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*

Went to get retest done this morning, no problems - totally whacked now, Dr G said I should only need one or two more drips now - whooo hooo!!

Sleep tight ladies.
Ells


----------



## Zeka

Pigloo - congrats PUPO lady!!! Look after your precious cargo..and the 2 weeks will fly by (...sorry we all know that's a blatant lie!!! ;-) )
Zeka x


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

DND, viagra comes in different forms, orally and vaginal pessaries (I have had them both ways). ARGC for example, prescribes oral tablets (the classic diamond blue viagra pills) which you take orally. Doctors like Sher in Las Vegas SIRM, who did alot of the research on viagra believes you have to take them as viagra pessaries vaginally to get maximal effect. So it will depend on what Mr. G has prescribed you. In Greece, I believe Penny is having people just insert the tablets vaginally, but I discussed this with Mr. G. and both of us said as oral tablets have a coating we don't know if they would be absorbed in this way. RE:LAD looks fine to me. Re:clarithromycin, many US clinics are now giving antibiotics for a week prophylactically (which just means without testing).

Pigloo, Congrats on being PUPO and welcome to the 2WW!! I have put your OTD down as 20 Aug, but we'll be ready for that 'early testing'   Re:antibiotcs they can make you feel sick/headachey. I'm fine on clarithromycin but doxycycline really made me feel that way 

Sarahh sorry you didn't catch Mr. G before he left, I know how frustrating it is to wait!

Saffron, I do think you need to seek help my dear, if you start vomiting/feeling very sick etc. you really should call the clinic immediately not wait

Mandy, it does sound like it could be implantation based on the time frame, but if it continues you could get your progesterone levels checked. Also re:cramping I have found 'drink, drink, drink' is better than any pain killer in addressing it. I'm doing 3-3.5L a day to try keep it at bay this time.

Agate, get some sleep *SHE SAID IN A MOTHERLY TONE* but seriously we love it when you are here with us too 

Shellie, yeah I've got that lovely bloated look too, it really takes off after a few days of gestone/cyclogest! Re:the viagra pessaries. Viagra essentially 'increases blood flow' so in the context of fertility it can help increase blood flow to the uterus and enhance thickening of the lining.

Lou, I have usually taken cramps as a 'good sign' in my cycles (although I tell myself not to symptom check!). Drink lots, and have milk too (I do goats not cow), I swear it helps.

Ratsy, looks like Agate already answered your question on IVIG

Petalh, good luck for your appointment!!

AFM, mad busy with lots of stuff at work. Why do they decide to put out various thinks like NICE guidance and Phase III clinical trials out on the very week I'm working from home  Such is the luck of the draw!!! Oh well the good news is it is at least from my laptop at home and I have a lovely team in the office supporting me for this week-not looking forward to facing the drive again next week. Feeling bloated and had trouble sleeping last night but nothing that a bit of 'Fishville' playing on ******** at 3am didn't help with!!!

Zeka, 

Ells, good news on the drips!

Diane x

*OTD-





























Shellie- 08 Aug
Lou- 09 Aug
**Diane- 11 Aug*
*Zeka- 17 Aug*
*Pigloo-20 Aug
Ratsy- 18 Aug*
*MandChris- 14 Aug*


----------



## Chicky Licky

Pigloo - my little PUPO princess, join the gang! Your embies did so well! Whoo hoo! 

Mandy - It sounds like implantation bleeding like Lou said as it's probably too early for AF yet. I'd try not to worry about it honey, although I know it's easier said than done. Keep us posted hun. 

xx


----------



## agate

diane - would love sleep - but k needs more milk  to try and get her caught up and to stay out of hosp...so sitting here pumping round the clock to try to educate my body to make more and keep up with most of what she needs....and typing the odd post 1 handed...hopefully when she is better i can get some sleep then...another weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## Mandchris

Thanks everyone for your support.
I am on loads of progesterone , IM and pessaries, probably a bit too much, i always had my levels checked taking this amount and it has been fine.  im less crampy this morning and brown cm seems to have disappeared, just face full of spots! hormones eh!
Love to everyone
Mandy xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mandchris - hopefully implantation bleeding, glad it's disappeared today. Keeping everything crossed for you    

agate - hope the weigh in goes well and little K is putting the weight on nicely, so you can get some sleep   

pigloo - congrats on being PUPO, and great news re your frosties too    

hope everyone else is doing well and the 2WWr's aren't going completely round the twist! 

I had my scan with Dr G yesterday at exactly 6 weeks - 2 heartbeats, and both measuring 6+1 so that's good. Although I had pinky/red spotting last night, and quite a lot of brown 'gunk' this morning so am a bit worried the scan has 'stirred' something up....it's as if you get over one hurdle, and then immediately there's another one! I'm so happy the scan went well, but now I'm worried something is going wrong already   
Back 17th Aug for another scan plus NK cell re-test. Hopefully they will have come down and I can have intrallipids from then on as the ivig is so expensive...
anyway, apologies, bit of a 'me' post - just wish the spotting/brown stuff would go away and give me some peace!

love and luck to all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Zeka

Agate + kitten, good luck today with the weigh in. Big hugs. 

Suitcase, pray the gunk/spotting disappears so you can have some time to relax. Congrats on the scan, sounds fab and defo the thing to focus on! Hugs to you too. 

...find out this morning if transfer is today or if they are taking our little embies to blast. Pray pray they are still going strong this morning.

Love to all
Zeka


----------



## Pigloo

Zeke - Ooh let us know when you get the phone call..good luck hun xx

Agate - hope the milk is flowing and kitten is doing well

Suitcase - maybe scan has irritated your cervix hun??

Mandchris - I'm on the gestone and cyclogest too, mu butt is sore already and i've only had 3 jabs, god knows how it will feel by the time i've finished them!    

Shellie - yay i'm so pleased to be a pupo princess, here's to all of us getting our BFPs, August is going to be a wash with them!!!!   

Diane - good news you can work from home, i'm off for the 2ww and working from home the second week.  Got loads on at the minute too, its so typical ain't it.  Re the Clarithromycin, I was pxed 10 days but think I will only take 7 as I seriously feel like sh*t on it.  I feel like my body is being poisoned!  Also, I'm really worried as I googled side effects yesterday and it has not been cleared as safe in pregnancy and has been shown to cause alsorts of birth defects in animals.  I'm worried it may affect my little embies??

Ells - thanks hun  xx

DND - not sure about viagra, is it to help build lining??

Mandchris - I wouldn't have thought it would be your af this early, did you have blasts put back?? If so it could be implantation bleeding?

Louise - I hope the OHSS goes soon


Ratsy - I think ILs are in your system for about 4-6 weeks but not sure about IVIG, it may be the same

Saffron -   that you are well enough to make the LIT trip x

AFM - Oh I forgot to tell you guys, I was worried on Monday at e/c as my lining was 7.6 which they said was still ok for transfer, however yesterday it was measuring 10 cm   not sure where all that came from but i was really pleased with it!

P xx


----------



## ells

Zeka good luck for the call this morning, hope that you can get to blasts huni.

Suitcase - we knew it was going to be twinnies    - great that you saw 2 hb's amazing isnt it.  On the brown and pink gung/spotting - you have a lot of extra blood flow down there and any internal scans or even external ones where they really push down on your uterus etc can cause a little bleed.  Also as I found if you are using pessaries they can irritate your cervix too.  Try and relax hun    but congrats on a great scan.

Agate, I hope the weigh in goes well hun and that you are able to get some rest very very soon   .

Diane, I hope that the work load isnt too much of a problem - always sods law isnt it   .

Saffron, I really hope you are doing okay hun but like Diane said please go straight to the hospital if you are feeling poorly its not worth the risk   .

Morning to everyone else   

Ells


----------



## Bling1975

Agate, I hope your little K is putting on weight fast and that you soon just get to enjoy her without the extra worry.   

It so exiting that so many of you are PUPO now. I hope we soon get a lot of happy news      

I have a question. 

We decided to do Ivig instead of Intralipids as I responded better to Ivig in the test tube, Dr G recommended Intralipids but agreed that it might be safer with Ivig. We do not have raised NK activity, but a DQ alpha match. We have had quite good results with IVF (50% BFP) but lost all around week 7-10. Dr G recommended the standard: day 7-10, on BFP and 6,5 weeks.

If we decide to switch one drip for Intralipids to save some money as they are disappearing fast, which one? I am thinking the first one as the little ones have been ok for the first weeks anyway. But maybe it is just the ones without a match that has implanted earlier.


----------



## Louiseb26

Pigloo...YAY you have joined the pupo gang   .Well done lovely     

Zeka Hope they call soon to let you know whats happening.GROW,GROW,GROW little ones     

Agate Hope all goes well with the midwife today.How much did little kitten weigh?   

Mandchris Thats good news it has slowed down lovely.Take it easy Hun     

Shellie How you feeling today lovely? Only 3 days to go...how exciting      

Ratsy Hope you sorted all your paper work out Hun?Just to let you know I'm now hooked on jigzone   sending a big   

Diane We must all be up around 3am.I was doing a puzzle on line at that time   

Sarah Thats a bummer you have to wait another 10 days...wishing them to past quickly for you.Hope you have come up with a plan?   

Suitcase I hope the spotting stops for you.What fantastic news on seeing 2 heartbeats.Hope the 17th goes quickly so you can see your little ones again   

Saffron Hope you feel ok to get to your drip today...poor you   

Ells Looks like you will be finished with all the drips soon...bet your looking forward to that.Hope your not in to much pain and DH is still looking after you   

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Only 4 more days to go...wish it was Monday all ready.

Lou xx


----------



## DND

Agate and baby, good luck today with the weigh in. "go baby go"   

Pigloo, yes viagra should help build lining. Dr Beer wrote in his book that the lining should be 10-14 mm. Some doctors say that it is OK with 5-6 mm. Your 10 mm is OK, I think. I start to worry about Clarithromycin too but usually antibiotics do not harm in the first weeks of pregnancy .

Bling we must always decide for ourselves about something     ! What says to start with IVIg, retest and wait for BFP? To make things easier the simplest way is to follow dr G's suggestions,  of course. 

By the way friends, do you know that dr G has increased the price for consultation to £120?


----------



## DND

Oh Suitcase - so nice with twinnies. Amazing!  Try and relax and enjoy the good news.


----------



## Bling1975

DND, Dr G says to retest first after 3 drips (6,5 weeks) as the drips are so close together. I don't know if we can afford £4800 just for the drips so I might have to switch one of them. Dr G said it was up to us if we wanted Ivig instead but I forgot to ask him if we could mix and do one IL and two Ivig and now he is on holiday.


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Lou - I know my niece is addicted to jigzone to if i go on it dp wants a go too its good for 2ww isnt it    not long now are you testing sunday or monday ??    bfp   

Agate - hope kittens weigh in today shows god results   

Diane - Hope the 2ww going well for you , you should try (jigzone .com )you will be addicted   

Pigloo-yay pupo   

Saffron - How you feeling   

Ells - hope you and bubs ok   

Suitcase - Whoo hoo missy congrats how exciting   

Zeka -choice -DND-bling - mags -mandchris-sarahh - hope your all well 

Thanks for advise on ILS/IVIG   Im booked in to see DR G on the 28th of this month to see where we go next 

R    xxx


----------



## Chicky Licky

Suitcase - so happy for you that the scan went ok. Must be absolutely amazing to hear 2 little heartbeats! Ah, how lovely!   

Lou - I'm fine thanks hun! Still hanging in here although had a few doubts creep in this morning as my (.) (.) weren't as full/sore as they have been. Knocked the doubts on the head though and chatted to my embies this morning telling them to stay, so hopefully they heard me! lol! Ok....so the 2ww is beginning to get to me a bit now! 

How are you today? Still cramping and feeling bloated? 

I've actually managed to get out of my tracky bottoms today and put some proper trousers as my bloated belly has gone down a bit. Still look pregnant from a side view though! lol! 

DND - is the £120 consultation fee with Dr G the "follow up" fee that he's increased from £90 or is that the price of the initial consultation that he's increased?

Pigloo - love your attitude girl! Stay positive honey! We can all do this and this can, and hopefully, will be our time!


----------



## DND

Shella he has increased "follow up" fee from £90 to £120.


----------



## DND

Bling1975 said:


> DND, Dr G says to retest first after 3 drips (6,5 weeks) as the drips are so close together. I don't know if we can afford £4800 just for the drips so I might have to switch one of them. Dr G said it was up to us if we wanted Ivig instead but I forgot to ask him if we could mix and do one IL and two Ivig and now he is on holiday.


Bling, You have better response to IVIg but your IL is good as well. So if I was you I would start with IVIg and since IVIg last for 6 weeks it is maybe an idea to follow with IL and then take second IVIg at 6,5 w. In this way you will cover your first 12-13 weeks with IVIg. Are you going to London for all your drips? You maybe can ask somebody in Sweden to give you IL so you do not need to go to London for that simple drip?


----------



## Chicky Licky

DND - Wow, that's quite an increase at 33%! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Zeka

Well done all you Pupo ladies!! And I hope to be joining you....on Saturday! We are going to blast for the first time!!! Exciting and scary at the same time, but you all know what I mean. It was a tense couple of hours from the embryologists first call to say there are 4 front runners but they were undecided whether to do transfer today, until she called back after consulting the other embryologist and mr t. ...at least that gives me two more days before they are my responsibility again ;-) !!!

Love to all,
Zeka xxx


----------



## Louiseb26

Shellie I'm glad on not on my own.I woke up feeling normal...yes i know sounds nuts   Still feeling bloated,but not having any cramps this morning.Seem to be drinking loads as well this morning...nearly finished 2L all ready.Not long left of the nutty 2ww   

Ratsy i think i will test on Sunday as well...I know DH will tell me not to tho.Will go for bloods on Monday morning then do test   

Zeka well done hun.We shall be waiting for you to join the PUPO gang...see you sat    
Lou xx


----------



## Zeka

Lou, Is there any special dress code? do I need to bring cake? ;-)
Xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Does that mean £90 telephone consults are now £120


----------



## suitcase of dreams

zeka - that's great news, good luck for ET    

I paid £90 for a consult just last week - when did it go up to £120? that's not good news, especially without any warning...   

Suitcase
x


----------



## ells

Zeka fab news huni!!!  It is nerve racking isnt it!  All looking very good for you though and hopefully you will have some frosties.

I also paid £90 last week for my consult   .

Ells


----------



## hart2hart

Hello and good morning to you all.

Have been following your threads with great interest and it is so lovely to hear all of your wonderful news.     for you all.

In regard to the cost of Dr Gorgy consultations, just thought I would add that on 20th July I had my initial consultation appointment at that was £120.

xx


----------



## ratsy

Hi 

Lou - Glad your testing sunday i cant wait      dont tell your dh i said tho he will kill me , I went to see toy story 3 last night 3D it was brilliant it made me laugh just what i needed i just love woody dp loves buzz as expected ,It was soooo funny and definatly worth watching in 3D we went on orange wed so dp went free my treat ,oh yes i forgot to say DP bought me a silver bangle from the jewellery shop in the hospital we were just looking as we had to time to spare and i saw it so he got it for me , Its gorgeous he said ive been so brave through the let down over tx and i deserve cheering up aww bless i do love my dp i think im blessed to have him a bfp would just be the icing on the cake   

Shellie - soz lovely missed you out earlier its hard trying to rem everyone , Those embies can hear you bet there snuggling in   

DR G £120 oh my word ,when i go on the 28th il have to ask him about the seeds to plant that money tree at bottom of garden   

R    xxx


----------



## Mousky

Ladies,

The FGA thread turned into 2ww thread!       I'm so excited for all of you and I hope you will all get a 

Suitcase - twinies, how sweet!  I hope the spotting stop asap so you can try to relax a bit  Do you have symptoms? 

DND - I was with Dr G on Monday and he also wrote me a f/u £ 120, I was a bit surprised but like everyone says here, it's still cheaper than most, so  It's probably a "new month" thing  btw, H2H, our first consult (back in May) was also 120, but the f/u used to be 90.

Pigloo - you're feeling sick on clarithromycin?  I have a box to take closer to FET and after all the doxy I was hoping it would go unnoticed 

Zeka - great to hear your embies are doing so well   soon you'll be joining the gang 

Bling - I cannot answer your questions but I know that some places (in the US at least) are only using IL so you could probably switch one IVIg to IL? Dr T (from Athens) suggested me to go for 2 IVIg and 2 IL which is not a possibility for us at this point. Dr G suggested 2 ILs (I did well on the test tube though) and we're going with that. Are you starting soon?  

Saffron - I hope you're OK 

Agate - I hope it was good news for you and your little kitten   

Mandchris - the wonders of progesterone  Can't wait to start mine  At least your spotting is gone and I agree with the others, it sounds like implantation  

Sarah - sending you some   I hope you can come up with a decision you're happy with 

CLS - if you're still there  

Diane, ratsy (how lovely about the bracelet, just saw your post  ), Lou, Shellie     

afm, nothing really happening as I'm still waiting for my cons to be back from his hols next week 

  to all.


----------



## DND

Pigloo said:


> Does that mean £90 telephone consults are now £120


unfortunately


----------



## ratsy

I just spoke to DP he said if thats the case no more rushing us out like before we will make sure everything is sorted out and we are sure before we leave ,Not being funny if im paying £120 it wont be for 15 mins like last time i know as ladies have said it is a reasonable price which i can understand and prices do go up and DR G has got to take on more staff which will cost him more but for 15mins it is abit much ,As we have to understand the price going up hes also got to understand for us ladies to get our moneys worth as its only fair we are paying alot of money already and as shellieG has said its gone up a whopping 33% which is alot of money for us , soz if sounds like im having a rant honestly im not its just more money to budget for   

R    xxx


----------



## Chicky Licky

Ratsy - I went to see Toy Story in 3D last night too!    We thought it was brilliant and really funny! Had a great night! 
Ah, lovely that your DP bought you a bracelet - you've got a good one there!

I want some seeds to plant a Dr G money tree too!    Although I think Dr T in Athens has the best money tree ever! lol! 

Lou - hang in there hun - not long to go for us! We can do this! Glad your cramps have gone away a bit now. 

Zeka - good luck with going to blast. I think the two days in between are the most nerve wracking of all. 4 front runners is just brilliant though - well done hun!


----------



## CLS

Hi Ladies,

I’ve been quiet on the FF front since we got our BFN on Monday but what a rollercoaster ride it has been since then, and I thought our little story might give you a bit of interesting much-needed distraction from your own treatment adventures! Apologies in advance for the length of the post but there’s lots to tell and I want to make sure you get the full story. For that reason, I won’t do personals in this post but please remember I’m thinking of you all and sending you all lots of luck at whatever stage you’re at.

So as requested on Monday (OTD), I did the HPT test that the ladies at LWC gave me, and it came up BFN. I then did two more of my own just in case, but same result. Called Gorgy and told him the result and I requested to go and do blood test just incase, which I did. When I went to collect the blood forms he looked sad for me (bless him) but had his fingers crossed (literally!)

Tuesday morning he calls me to say that my progesterone level was 212 (very good) and the beta HcG test wasn’t a negative it was infact 4.5 (which in 99% of the cases is considered an official ‘negative pregnancy’). But as he said, legally they can’t ignore a result over 1.0, but it would literally take a miracle for it to progress any further and that I would need another blood test yesterday. Well you could have pushed me over with a feather. It was quite a shock to both Dr. G and us, especially as DH and I had spent the best part of Monday coming to terms with our BFN result. 

After getting a BFN Monday morning, I booked a consult with Dr. G yesterday as I was conscious was going to be away for the next 10 days and DH and I wanted to know what our options were for any future treatments so we could make some educated decisions over the next week or so. When we arrived for the consult, we had prepared ourselves for Dr. G to say that yesterday’s HcG results wasn’t good and that it was all over. But instead, it had increased to 11.9, so there is definitely a little angel in there clinging on for dear life!

Dr. G was very upfront with us and said that he wasn’t sure what was going on – whether it was just a late implantation or a very weak one. He said the chance of it progressing to a ‘positive’ pregnancy was about 10% and even then, it’s likely to result in a miscarriage.  We also then had to decide whether or not we should do an IL right then and there just incase the little angel kept going. Although the thought of spending yet more money on what he says is a big gamble worried us, we also felt that we’d come so far and spent so much to date that we would do the IL – if we didn’t and the pregnancy stopped, we’d always wonder ‘what if’. Plus, we couldnt ignore the fact Dr. G's prediction on Monday about us 'needing a miracle for it to go higher than 4.5' had improved 48 hrs later to 'its now 11.9 and you have 10% chance'. So after our consult, I had the IL and my DH sat in there with me  - both of us looking very pale and not able to say much as we were in shock as you can imagine.

It felt quite weird talking through both scenarios with Dr. G (ie) what if by some miracle if DOES work out this cycle and also if it doesn’t. As usual, I had a whole list of questions for him and he was very good and gave us all the time we needed to get through them. 

To be honest I’m not sure how to feel right now - I know our chances of our little angel progressing is so slim, but I’m also sending it positive vibes and praying that it keeps being the little fighter that it is! I don’t dare hope too much but I don’t want to think about the reality of losing it and having to go through a miscarriage. It almost feels harder to be going through this than an outright definite BFN or BFP – at least that way you know for sure. DH and I are just taking it one day at a time. I'm surprised at how calm and relaxed I feel about it all (although there are times I feel like having a bit of a cry!) - what will be will be, not much more I can do except take care of myself, my DH and our litte angel.

So that’s the latest. I'm going in tomorrow morning for another Beta HcG and Progesterone blood test and will see what that brings. Has anyone else had this happen to them and had such low HcG at the start?

Thanks again to everyone for all your lovely wishes and support, it makes such a difference when going through these treatments and life feels like one big rollercoaster.

If you have any spare angel dust, please send it our way!

Celia


----------



## Chicky Licky

Celia - sprinkling lots of lovely baby dust your way honey! Thanks for sharing your story and I'm just praying your little one clings on in there and continues to grow so you can write a happy ending! Keep us posted hun! Big hugs xx


----------



## ells

Celia - wow you really have been on a rollercoaster this week hun.  Sending you lots and lots and lots of baby dust and luck             
                                                      

I really hope everything progreses.  I have read stories about similar expereinces with both happy and sad endings but I am    that you will be the happy ending hun.

Sending you gentle   

Ells


----------



## ratsy

Hi celia 

    


I really hope your lil angel holds on wishing you all the luck in the world lovely to you and dh       

R    xxx


----------



## Mandchris

Celia - wow I cant imagine what you are both going through right now, i just wanted to send you all the luck in the world!           

Agate - I love that you are feeding and typing, now that is MULTI TASKING at its best  

Thanks for all your support following my mini meltdown re the cramping and brown cm, it is just unsual for me.  Im going to try to stop obssessing now........................  as if!
Good luck fellow 2wwers  
Mandy xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Mousky - yes, I was fine on all the other antiBs, this stuff is awful, I have no energy, and i even look ill, black circles under my eyes and awful taste in my mouth, I haven't had any today and I feel loads better, apparently it doesn't stay in your system for long hence the reason you need to take 2 tablets a day.  Dr G prescribed me 10 days worth but i've took 5 and going to have 5 days off and then see if i can stomach another 5.  After reading about it I'm   to continue with it as it says it caused embryonic loss in rats and rabbits and heart defects in monkeys and is not recommended for pregnant women unless no other solution.  Also, the way it made me feel i think i'm best off keeping off it, if it made me feel like that whats it doing to my precious embies??

CLS - sending you lots of   vibes and   that those HCG nos increase!!!


----------



## niccad

CLS -


----------



## Diane72

CLS,

You asked if anything similar had happened to anyone else,

I'm not sure you want to hear it just now but 'yes'. On my first 4 cycles I achieved HCGs on Day 14 of >50 (reaching 6-8000 each time before ending) but on my last one I had an HCG of '29' on Day 14. I too decided to give it its best chance by having intralipids that day.

I did alot of research on the web and despite everyone saying it is the doubling that counts 'the odds' of success are much lower if you start from a level well under 50 on Day 14. However, just because odds are low it doesn't mean it is impossible but the odds Mr. G has given you is realistic.

Unfortunately, ours took 6 weeks, 3 days until it finally ended (at HCG ~1500), every day was a a nightmare and felt like it lasted an eternity and I had many days of tears wishing I could just fast forward and just know what was going to happen either way. We also had many, long discussions on if it started so weak could it possibly be healthy and how we felt if various genetic abnormalities were to arise and at what 'threshold' would we be putting our own need for a child over the potential pain & suffering that a child could have in a short life and would that be fair on them.

I wish I could comfort you right now, but know from experience nothing will, all you can do is just take it day by day. One day you will be praying for a miracle and the next you will be wishing it was just 'over' and the torture that you and your DH are going through would just end so you can move on. I have been there.

I am sending you a thousand hugs as I know how testing and painful this period of 'not knowing' can be.

I will keep praying for a miracle for you      

Diane x

*OTD-





























Shellie- 08 Aug
Lou- 09 Aug
**Diane- 11 Aug*
*Zeka- 17 Aug*
*Pigloo-20 Aug
Ratsy- 18 Aug*
*MandChris- 14 Aug*


----------



## Zeka

Celia - wow, praying for you and your little bean to stick. Pray pray. 
Zeka x


----------



## Louiseb26

Celia sending you loads of               Thinking of you lovely.Stay strong hun.

Lou xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Celia -    to you and DH at such a difficult time
Hope things work out for you

Suitcase
x


----------



## Mousky

Celia - I'm also sending you     and


----------



## mag108

celia


----------



## mag108

Ladies
Am annoyed  .....recieved a px from Dr G today which ISNT what we discussed.


Prior to the chat I asked Ackvil could I email over to him what I wanted to speak to him about. I included Pennys plan to take clarithromycin post ET. We are TTC nat for two months and I specifically requested he prescribe this for me so I can take it from ovulation during that time. 


But it was a difficult phone consult Dr G on Monday regarding NK, LAD and Hidden C. Difficult cos I struggled to hear and understand him. When I was at the clinic last week I noted he was taking calls but on speakerphone...that plus his accent makes it hard to hear. I did say several times I was finding it difficult. In the end, I kinda gave up and thought, I will try and make sense of things once i get the px.


The script he has sent is THE SAME as before! Now I am really worried if by some miracle I get + hpt next week where do I get clarithromycin from? Should I call clinic and see if DR E can prescribe? Prob is I am camping in Devon for a week from Sat! aaaaargh. Any ideas?


that plus PCT defo wont pay for clex and man is it exp!


----------



## Pigloo

Mag - I really wish he wouldn't put himself on speaker phone, it makes it so difficult to understand him!


----------



## Diane72

Mag,

Just sent you a longer note but lost it    but in essence yes I'd phone Akville and see if Dr E. can write it. Also so you know when I discussed what Penny was doing with clarithro during the 2WW with Mr. G. at ET, he was not keen for me to take it after ET, just before ET (which I had been doing for 5 days) and then if I get a BFP.

Dx


----------



## DND

Mag I really feel with you. I was desperate and frustrated after our last consultation too. But one thing I appreciate - he is always reachable for us.


----------



## mag108

Thanks ladies, Diane, DND


Diane that is really helpful to know. I cant quite get my head around what happened during the conversation. 
Anyway I will try relax about it. Its a bit of a loaded time of the year for me, 3 nat pgs (july) and 3 m/cs (aug/sept). Plus one of the + was on the campsite we are off to.


Good luck for next week. I wont be on after the end of today, really sending you a huge


----------



## DND

Mag, have a nice trip. Try to relax and enjoy your camping. It is worth at least as much as all our medications.


----------



## ells

Mags, have a lovely trip   .  Try and enjoy yourself as much as you can hun.

Morning to everyone else.

          to all you PUPO ladies            THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT           

Ells


----------



## DND

ells- I love your _manthra!_
Have anybody heard something from Agate? I am woried about her and her baby.


----------



## niccad

DND - Agate's been posting quite a bit - the queen of multitasking   . Looks like she posted last at 2am so she was obviously up feeding xx


----------



## Mousky

Mag - I hope you have a nice trip   


DND and Niccad - I was also wondering if Agate and her baby girl were OK


----------



## SaffronXXX

ladies i'm in hospital with severe ohss   Lots of fluid bet organs. Gained 2 stone in 8 days   Couldn't make IL app yesterday as I was so ill... Looks like I will be here for a week or two at least. We need to make a decision onn whether to cancel LIT app or not pretty soon   One good news is that hcg yesterday was over 900, a good jump from 235 on Mon. i just hope misssing IL this wk does not have adverse effect on my pregnancy. So worried I might m/c again. i really hope the rest of the drugs are doing enough.

Sorry for no personnals. The keyboard is so so small and i'm feeling nnauseous so will sign off now.

HUGS TO YOU ALLXXX


----------



## ells

Saffron    hun I hope you feel better very quickly.  Can they not do your IL's when you are there, save you having to stress about it.   

Ells


----------



## Mousky

Saffron - how terrible! It would be nice if you could have IL where you are    I hope you get well soon


----------



## Zeka

Saffron, you poor thing!    I      you get and feel so much better soon. Please let us know how you are as soon as you can get back on line properly. Thinking of you and sending you healing vibes   

Zeka x


----------



## Pigloo

Saffron - Oh dear hope you feel better soon lovely


----------



## Diane72

Oh Saffron, sending you lots of get well hugs


----------



## Louiseb26

Saffron sending loads of    to you lovely.Rest up hun and wish you a speedy recovery      xxx

Lou xx


----------



## CLS

Saffron – so sorry to hear about your OHSS, but the good thing is that you’re in good hands and they will be able to fix it all, so try not to worry and just relax (easier said than done). As the others have said, they may be able to do your LIT while you’re in there – it’s worth investigating, but if not, just remember there are alot of ladies who don’t have LIT and still go on to have a safe and healthy pregnancy.

Mag – have a great trip, it will do you both alot of good to get out into the fresh air for a while. Dr. E will be able to do the script for you I’m sure – he’s done some new ones for me when Dr. G was away.

Diane – thank you so much for sharing your story as I know that must have been hard to relive it in your mind again. I have re-read it about 5 times and it has really helped me these past few days so a huge huge thank you. Not long to go until your OTD – I will have all toes and fingers crossed for you.

Zeka – good luck with going to Blast tomorrow – will be sending you lots of good luck wishes.

Suitcase – twins, that’s fantastic! I hope the spotting has stopped and that you can relax a bit more.

Mousky – good luck with your appt with your consultant next week.

Ratsy and Lou – good luck for Sunday testing – only 48 hours to go (and counting I’m sure?!) 

Shellie – I hope your embies are all warm and happy and settling in nicely. 

Agate – I hope your weigh in yesterday went well and that you are able to get some proper sleep soon.

Pigloo – congrats on being PUPO – now for the dreaded 2ww...... 

Mandy – how are you going with the 2ww. I hope the bleeding has stopped.

A big hello to everyone else who I've not missed - there are so many of us on here now!

Mag, Mousky, Diane, Zeka, Suitcase, Louise, Niccad, Pigloo, Mandy, Ratsy, Ells, Shellie – thank you all so much for your lovely messages, they made me feel so much better. Sorry I wasn’t able to write back last night but I had a very very amount of tiny brown spotting early evening and decided to go straight to bed. 

AFM – Just spoke to Akvile to get today’s blood test results. HcG has doubled from 11.9 to 23.0. Not within the 30 – 50 range that Dr. G was hoping for but at least it’s doubled. The plan is for me to keep taking medication and he’ll scan me when he gets back unless something happens beforehand (ie. AF or similar). Still living in a daze not quite sure what to feel or think but have decided to just carry on and see what happens. DH and I were hoping to get away for a few days next week but will put that on hold until something happens! Ahh, living life in limbo isn’t much fun is it?!

Celia


----------



## mag108

CLS: I understand the limbo, was in it myself last year, a hcg that went up a little, down a little, up again and then plateued (no doubling at all) xxx     it's so distracting. all you can do is just take a day at a time x


----------



## agate

celia: my story is different to yours - but maybe it will help to know it.  I started bleeding very heavily (heavier than AF with big clots) about half an hour after I got the phone call to say that my bHCG was a +.  The heavy bleeds continued sporadically until about 15 weeks and each time there was so much blood and so many clots I just couldn't believe it wasn't all over... but it wasn't - so sometimes things look bad but turn out not to be.

There was/is a really good site called betabase.info which showed just how low HCG numbers have been for other ladies and still given a clinical pg - but it seems to be down at the moment. 

Saffron:  I hope you feel better soon but as you know OHSS is a good sign for a strong pg.  Maybe your hosp could give you the ILs or could [email protected] come out to you to do it, if it would make you feel better to get it sooner.

AFM:  K is looking better I think and actually wanted to be take her (expressed) bottle last night as opposed to having to have milk forced down her.  Her weigh in was better too... she has a lot of weight to gain back but hasn't lost weight since the last time we went to hospital.  We have a trip back to the hospital on monday to have her looked over and another weigh in.


----------



## Pigloo

Agate - glad K is taking her milk.

I'm rather worried, I had the dreaded 'O' in my sleep this am and then had some cramping for a minute or 2 afterwards.  I'm worried I have expelled my poor embies.  Been reading up on this and lots of sites saying orgasms can cause uterine contractions   Bloody typical it happens when i don't want it too!!!!!!!!!!!!  

P xx


----------



## mag108

Agate: delighted things are looking up for K


----------



## ells

Agate great news on K's weigh in and that she is wanting her bottle.  I really hope that you will be able to relax a bit soon hun.

CLS, I hope things will go on to progress for you hun, the numbers are doubling.  Perhaps you have a late implanter but certainly a fighter. Sending you gentle   .

Pigloo, I am sure everything is fine, you wouldnt have expelled you little embies, they should be stuck in a jam sandwich type place - not budging for the next 9 months!!  

Ells


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

CLS -    for you and dh i hope you get some god news lovely when DR G gets back 

Saffron - You ok lovely at least your in good hands and being looked after 

Lou- hope your well not long lovely till sunday   

Agate - glad kitten picking up she must be settling in now bless   

Ells - hope your ok i love your mantra   

Diane - how you feeling hun 

Pigloo - i wouldnt worry bout the O loads of women have them its spose to be quite common with bfps there is a threre is a voting thread somewhere and listen when you get your bfp you wont be having no Os for a long time    

Mags-Hope you enjoy your camping trip   

Hope all you ladies well and having good day im back in work monday    i dont want to go i want another 2weeks off 

R   xxx


----------



## Zeka

Agate, glad to hear K's visit to hossie went well.
Zeka x


----------



## agate

Ladies thank you for your very generous gifts.  Freddie the fly is particularly wonderful and I am sure there are oodles of things that we will need from mothercare when we are more mobile and I am allowed to drive again.  K is looking so much better today are just have to keep up with the milk she needs particularly as her little tummy doesn't seem to like formula milk even a little bit of it.  The only problem is that the it takes so long to express it doesn't leave much time to sleep so I am the living dead. She is dozing on my lap and I am pumping and trying to dictate this using windows vista.  Its a very slow and it keeps throwing away my posts.  The new pump from ardo is brilliant.  It's as good as the hospital one.  And ardo are really helpful if anyone ever needs advice on pumping.  The Lansinoh one was rubbish even though it was quite expensive.

Anyway I was staggered to receive such gorgeous and generous gifts from you ladies.  And I don't know what to say.  

I'm still really worried about K but everyone is telling a she's going to be fine and she just needs longer to catch up with other babies of the same gestation.  And am still hoping that she is going to learn to breast feed when she is stronger but the priority at the moment is just to keep forcing calories down her.

PIG LOO: I'm sure that's just a myth.  And nothing to worry about at all.  There is a lot of stuff on the net that is rubbish.


----------



## Mousky

Agate - lovely to hear K is looking better, with better weight    I can only imagine how exhausted you must be     I really hope everything will pick up soon for the both of you     You deserve nothing but the best


----------



## Mandchris

Agate - Glad things are going the right way for K    

Pigloo - i never believed that about having O in your sleep either, sadly I never get them during sleep (actuallly trying to remember the last time anyway!   ), so i am very jealous!
Ells - I keep saying the Mantra too, thanks.
Hello everyone not mentioned im sorry just not functioning the best.  I was up at five wide awake off to work and am now like death!
I have some more brown mucus (not as much as last 2 days) and mild cramps, tend to get worse at night, so i have no idea what my bodies doing, i keep thinking if it was implantation it should stop now?
Anyway only a week to go!   
Love Mandy xx


----------



## ratsy

Hi Agate 

It was our pleasure you deserve it youve helped each and everyone of us on here ,And youve been really kind advising us when weve all been stressing out , youve kept us sane     Even when you were worried about yourself and K it was the least we could do for all you help 

You and Kitten enjoy the gifts you both deserve them   

R    xxx


----------



## ms_dee

Hello Agate

you are welcome  you have helped us so much so it was a way to be able to thank you for your wisdom 

Glad to hear that your little girl is getting stronger and stronger! Soon she will not need anymore the milk to be extracted and will be able to drink on her own you will see


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Agate, glad you like the goodies  RE:K, grow, grow, grow 

Mandchris, hope you get some better sleep tonight I too woke up early (and I'm a night owl) and had to read to get back to sleep. I think its hard to know what is going on with our bodies just now and only time will tell 

Ratsy, I know the feeling I'm back to driving an hour and back to work again on Monday aswell, its been so much better working from home, even though still busy, nowhere near as tiring. We can complain about it together when we get home!

Pigloo, I'm sure you'll be fine.

Celia, my heart is truly with you right now, keep rested and know in your heart you are doing EVERYTHING you can to help your little fighter, I am praying every day for a miracle and as long as that HCG is still going up your tiny baby is still winning the fight  . If it helps I have a diary under ICSI diaries that goes all the way back over my recent cycles. You're not alone 

DND, Zeka, Mousky Ells, suitcase, Shellie, Mag, Lou, Niccad, Peanuts, Sobroody, Berry and all my other friends sending you my good wishes!

AFM, the powerplug in my computer died today so phoned IT and ill get one in the office on Monday but until then using a frustratingly sloooooooooooooow old computer my DH still had sitting gathering dust from before he got his new one (which he seems to need to use at ALL times  ) so apologies for not such long posts for the next few days......

Diane x

*OTD-





























Shellie- 08 Aug
Lou- 09 Aug
**Diane- 11 Aug*
*Zeka- 17 Aug*
*Pigloo-20 Aug
Ratsy- 18 Aug*
*MandChris- 14 Aug*


----------



## Desi

Dear Ladies,

I am still catching up on all threads, now half way with Gorgy thread 14.....
OMG you have been busy, not just with posting, but also a lot of ladies with getting BFP and of course 1 very special one with giving birth!
I thought I would be able to catch up during holidays, but actually being abroad and away from home makes things even worse.
Once I am 100% back I will update you on my last IVF cycle, which was unfortunately my worst cycle ever.

A quick question for some help from who might know:
I had my TNF-a re-tested and was quite pleased with the outcome, it went from 47.2 to 31.3.
I know it has to be below 30 preferably, but I am happy already, the range says 13.2-30.6.
I am not going to go for more Humira with this result, I hope to be in the safe range after IVIg and IL's.

What makes me worry though is the second part of the result, this actually went up from 17 to 23.3 (range is 5.8-20.5).
Does anybody know something more about this? What is this exactly? I thought Th1 was not baby-friendly and Th2 is baby-friendly. And you wish it to tip over to the baby-friendly part. Is this the result that reflects that? Am not sure anymore?

Take care you lovely FF ladies.
Desi.
Xxx


----------



## Bling1975

Celia, I understand your worry. It must be awful to just wait. But this site had some good info regarding how much HcG can wary in early pregnancy. I keep my fingers crossed for you.

http://www.bobrow.net/kimberly/birth/hcglevels.html


----------



## agate

Desi said:


> What makes me worry though is the second part of the result, this actually went up from 17 to 23.3 (range is 5.8-20.5).
> Does anybody know something more about this? What is this exactly? I thought Th1 was not baby-friendly and Th2 is baby-friendly. And you wish it to tip over to the baby-friendly part. Is this the result that reflects that? Am not sure anymore?


think you mean IFN gamma to IL10. yes, its another TH1 cytokine like tnfa, but its not focussed on as much because it hasn't been shown to be as closely correlated with pg failure as tnfa... so don't worry about it.


----------



## Diane72

Morning All,

*Shellie- ONE DAY TO GO UNTIL OTD!!!!!!*

                
             

*OTD-





























Shellie- 08 Aug
Lou- 09 Aug
**Diane- 11 Aug*
*Zeka- 17 Aug*
*Pigloo-20 Aug
Ratsy- 18 Aug*
*MandChris- 14 Aug*


----------



## ells

Good luck for test day Shellie and i think Lou you said you were going to test tomorrow          THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.

Ells


----------



## Mousky




----------



## Pigloo

Good luck Shellie and Lou


----------



## Louiseb26

Shellie my lovely.Will be thinking of you loads tomorrow...i so know this is your turn        

    

Lou xx


----------



## Mandchris

Shellie - Got everything crossed        
Lou -


----------



## CLS

Good luck Shellie & Lou - I will have everything crossed for you and sending lots of positive vibes your way!


----------



## berry55

Lots of luck shellie & lou xxxxxx


----------



## ratsy

Lots of luck lou & shellie    

R xxx


----------



## Diane72

Morning All,

*Lou- ONE DAY TO GO UNTIL OTD!!!!!!*

                
             

*OTD-





























Shellie- 08 Aug-waiting for the news......  
Lou- 09 Aug
**Diane- 11 Aug*
*Zeka- 17 Aug*
*Pigloo-20 Aug
Ratsy- 18 Aug*
*MandChris- 14 Aug*


----------



## MissyMinx

Best of luck to Shellie and Lou      .  

Thinking of all the F&G Ladies and sending you all huge    and lots of   

Em.x


----------



## Mandchris

Well got a BFP! 8 days post transfer, i know its early but wanted to thank you soooo much for all your support everyone. I will get bloods tomorrow, does any one know how quickly i will need intrlipids done? Good luck to fellow 2wwers!    Mandy xxx


----------



## Diane72

Wow, that one came out the blue Mandy-CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

Was it a blastocyst FET/transfer i.e. 13 days post EC? or Day 3 FET/transfer i.e. 11 days past EC?

Get the intralipids 'as soon as you can', some prefer to do 2 HCGs 48 hours apart to confirm pregnancy before investing but others just go for it, its a personal call.

*OTD-





























Shellie- 08 Aug-waiting for the news......  
Lou- 09 Aug
**Diane- 11 Aug*
*Zeka- 17 Aug*
*Pigloo-20 Aug
Ratsy- 18 Aug*
*MandChris- 14 Aug-Tested 08 Aug  *


----------



## Zeka

Mandchris - fantastic news            

Big    for us this morning, we got one little lone ranger    ! Again a first for us - this cycle really has been our best - and means the little one came on strides since yesterday as it was just post-compaction/v early blast stage. So hoping it means the little ones put back yesterday are fighters too. 

I am really bruising from the clexane though like never before) so not sure why that is. Any tips any of you have re exactly where and how you do it are v welcome!!

Thinking of you all,
Zeka x


----------



## Mousky

Mandchris - super      


May the    s continue!


----------



## Mandchris

Diane - It was a 5 day blast xxx
Thanks everyone i know its early days and im terrified!
Mandy xx


----------



## Bling1975

Mandchris - hurray, more good news. Congrats!     

I hope it is more good news from Shellie and Lou soon!

AFM Got my period last night so now it is really time. So nervous, it has been so long and it means so much to my DH that it works this time. Calling the clinic to schedule scans and FET and Dr G to get a drip. Still trying to decide between IL and Ivig.


----------



## ells

MandChris what fab fab news !!!  Congratulation huni.  On the IL's you do have a window, we tested 12 days post ET and had IL's done about 4 days later.  The next wait is worse then the 2ww!!!  You will be fine though hun   .

Zeka whooooo hooooo on the    all looking good sweetie.  How are you feeling?

Lou and Shellie hope its good news ladies     .

Diane how are you holding up?  

Ratsy, how are you doing?


Bling, we started with IVIg  and then had IL's uptp when we had a bleed and I have had 2 more IVIg's since.  Good luck with the cycle hun. 

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing well and enjoying lovely restful Sunday afternoons.  

Ells


----------



## Mandchris

Els - Thanks it was your mantra too! that helped xx


----------



## SaffronXXX

mandchrris -great news! now you can join me in this mad 2ww till the first scan! so pleased for you!

lou and shellie - good luck for testing    

CSL - i can't imagine how anxious you must be feeling hunni Really hope you have a wee fighter in there. I am thinking of you  

agate - glad you liked our presses! we are all so so pleased to hear of Kitten's safe arrival. conngratulationns again  

AFM - stiill in hosp. another 1cm increase on girth and 2lb on scale, 26lb in total   so far now. I don't know how much bigger I can get! nhs con does not allow ILS on their premises so they said... so waiting to see if they can discharge me earlier next week as i am off drips now. when i arr, dispite drinking 3litre of water a day my blood results showed i was dehydrated   The emotional rollecoaster continues too - had light brownish spotting yesterday/this morning. It's now stopped completely but made me feel v v anxious   agate - did you say you had bleeding on and off in early pg? gosh thhat must have been such a tough time. Has anyone else who had recent bfp had spotting soon after OTD

Could I ask a quick question on timing of ILs,please? if i have ILs earlier this wk I'd be 5wks n a couple of days. when I spoke to Dr G last week, he said another one at 6 1/2 weeks. well, that would mean I'd have only a week bet 2 ILs could this be ok? or should I be delaying the second one, say, till 7 1/2 wks so there is at least 2 wks gap??

BIG HUGS TO YOU ALL XXXX


----------



## Chicky Licky

Hi everyone.

Sorry for no personals, but I'm feeling a tad deflated








Just bombed it back up the motorway to test and got a -ve but not given up hope yet and I tell you why...

- Today is only day 28 of my cycle and I can be between 27-29 days so I've not exactly 'missed my period' yet.
(My friend said that a home test didn't pick it up for her until she was 3 days past her 'missed period' date).

- On the 2nd night after my transfer I was woke up with really painful cramps. I'd been having them that evening before we went out but just put it down to not having eaten alot at lunchtime. But after pigging out on pizza that evening, I still had them before we went to bed. They were really bad waves of pain that took my breath away. I also felt a pinch when I was woken up with them in the night.

- I got had them again the next night before going to bed - just a couple, but just as strong and painful.

- Last Monday (a week post transfer) I woke up with bad tummy ache in the night. Then I had the cramps again the next morning.

- I've had 17 high temperatures since EC day, and if it's still high tomorrow, that will be 18. In a book I have about charting your temperature, it says 18 consecutive high temps = pregnancy. Then again though, all the progesterone support could be keeping my temperature high. So not sure on that one maybe!

All I know for sure is that my AF hasn't arrived yet and my (.)(.) are still full and tender. Also the cramps can't have just been nothing! So there's still hope and I don't feel it's over yet.

I think with writing all this I'm trying to tell myself that and seeing all the facts in black and white helps! So sorry for the waffle! lol!

Oh well, blood test tomorrow at 9.15am. I know I probably won't get the results back for a day or so though. 
We'll just take one day at a time and see what happens! I'll keep you posted.

Shellie
xx

PS - MandChris - many congrats on your BFP! (Just saw your post) That's great news!


----------



## deegirl

Hi Girls
Wow it's really busy on here at the min and new 'faces' all the time!  Many congratulations to Mandchris on your great news!  I do believe that Shelly and Lou are testing soon so all the very best to you both.   

I can't believe how advanced all the pregnant ladies are getting, Ells, Berry etc.!!!  Hope you're all well girls! 

Agate - I've sent you a pm, what an adorable little girl!

Diane - I sent you a wee message, thanks for your help over the last week or so and hope you're doing well on the 2ww.

Ratsy - I do hope that you are going to get a positive outcome hun.  Stay positive.  

Bling - did you not get a blood test to see if you responded better to IL or IVIG?  I know that IL don't work for me.

I didn't have a good experience at Dr G this week.  Flew over on Tues for an SIS procedure which wasn't conclusive but not exactly promising.  It was so painful as Dr G spent ages and then asked me to empty my bladder and come back so he could look again.  The pain in my shoulder and diaphram from the gas was so sore, I could hardly walk or breathe.  I had made the appointment with Dr E for insurance purposes and when I brought this to Dr G's attention at the end of the consultation he was most annoyed with us, very short and abrupt and told us we would have to come back at 4pm to see Dr E.  When we did (I was still in a lot of pain) Dr E told me he would have to scan me again and I just burst into tears as the thought of it wsa just too much.  At that point I just wanted to leave and never see either of the two of them again.  He still insisted on scanning me while I was in floods of tears with a very red face.  I'm still quite traumatised to be honest and feel fairly flat now about the whole thing.  I had to fly back on Thursday for a hysteroscopy, Dr E found a small septum less than 1cm but didn't remove it as it said it would not affect me getting pregnant.  Anyway I'm due to start stimming on Friday after much debate whether or not to go ahead with it all because of the emotions on Tuesday.  

Hi to everyone I've missed.  Hope you're all having a relaxing Sunday.  An hour until church...must go feed Harley (my bro's adorable dog who is staying with us)

Hugs to all.

Dee x


----------



## agate

SaffronXXX said:


> agate - did you say you had bleeding on and off in early pg? gosh thhat must have been such a tough time. Could I ask a quick question on timing of ILs,please? if i have ILs earlier this wk I'd be 5wks n a couple of days. when I spoke to Dr G last week, he said another one at 6 1/2 weeks. well, that would mean I'd have only a week bet 2 ILs could this be ok? or should I be delaying the second one, say, till 7 1/2 wks so there is at least 2 wks gap??


yes I had heavy bleeds on and off from BFP to about 15 weeks.

I THINK I'd probably get on and have them, say 2 weeks apart after getting the first one asap.

ShellieG: temps are meaningless when you are on prog. its the natural prog that makes them go up when you are charting - so the supplementation does the same thing. cramps can be just as much a sign of pg as no pg. good luck!


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Mandchris -      you take it easy congratulations lovely 

Deegirl - aww bless you what an awful experience for you it must have been awful ,I wouldnt cancel your cycle tho as as your scan looked ok you know your fine and really youve got the all clear to go ahead ,And esp as you having your hysteroscopy it will clear your womb out ready for tx , Have you got a relaxing CD or somthing like that where you can go in a quiet room on your own light some candles and try and relax and get your head back around tx and trying to relax yourself and get yourself ready i had awful experience when i had my uterine biopsy done in liverpool it was terrible ive never felt such pain how i never kicked her in the face i really dont know i was shaken for days   , you will get through it lovely these things are sent to test us in a month or so you will be celebrating your BFP and glad you went ahead take care lovely    

Shellie G - Hang on in there lovely hope that blood test shows good news  

Ells - Im not to bad thanks been out the back today chilling out and watching films im back to work tomo ARRGHH   

Diane - Hope your well lovely il be thinking of you going to work aswel tomo      think of me   

Agate - hope you and kitten are well   

Saffron - Hope you get to come home soon from hospital id enjoy the rest just keep up that water hun   

Lou- Goodluck my dear friend i really hope you get that huge BFP tomo      thanks for being a good friend   

Zeka - choice - pigloo -bling - desi hope your all having a lovely weekend 

R    xxx


----------



## ells

Shellie    I really hope you get good news tomorrow hun     .

Saffron    I hope that things start improving really really soon for you hun.  We had IL's 2 weeks apart following BFP, make the most of resting up hun. 

Deegirl      sorry you had such a bad experience last week     .  I really hope that all goes well and that your next trip will be far far nicer.

Ratsy, hope work isnt too bad.  Glad to hear you are taking it easier.

Hi to everyone else hope you are doing well.

Ells


----------



## sarahh

Hi all, 

Mandchris - fab news about your BFP    hope your bloods show lovely levels   

Shellie    - hang on in there and buy a first response to do tomorrow not the cheapo home pg test - esp if you might have to wait longer than tomorrow for the result - arrrgggghhhhhh!! 
  for you hon. 

Zeka - great news on having a frostie too. 

Lou - did you do a sneaky HPT today as you said - hope you have some good news for us tomorrow      

Agate - hope lovely little bubs in putting on weight nicely and you are getting the hang of the expressing and have managed to find some time to sleep - just beware that the more exhausted you are the longer it will take your body to produce milk so it is important to get some rest.   

Diane & Ratsy - hope work is not toooooo bad tomorrow. 

AFM still no nearer making a decision as to what to do tbh. 

Can any of the girls who have cycled recently tell me what their E2 levels were before triggering and what was the trend before that - did it double every other day??  

Hi to everyone else 

Sarah x


----------



## SaffronXXX

thanks ells and agate. ooh I can always count on you! really hope i can get home tommorrow so i can get ILs booked. it looks like i might have to cancel LIT tho, I really don''t think I am in a state to travel to London in 8 days. at least someone else may benefit from my cancelation.

sarah - my E2 level climbed up quickly dubliing every day in my first cycle but this time it was doubling  every other day. the day before trigger it was well over 8000 tho. i was on two tablets of metformin this time instead  of one so may be that helped to slow down?

Sx


----------



## fi7

Hi

just wanted to pop on and say hi.  lots of news on here and lots of good news.

good luck to all of those in the 2 week wait,  congrats to mandand chris.  Shellieg - fingers crossed for you that you get those two magic lines

agate - so excited that you are ok and have K at home.  I am sure she will start feeding and get stronger.

saffron - i hope you get out of hosp soon and get your IL's

deegirl - i know Dr G is really touchy on the private health now, i think they have been investigating him.  so sorry you had such a rough ride though.  do keep going.

diane - really hope this is the one for you

zeka - look after those twins,  and so fab you got a frostie.  On clexane i had some useful posts after i posted on this,  see if you can find those old posts.

afm - hyst yesterday, was clear but after a comment from the consultant, not really sure it was the right procedure to have, he said that i needed soemthing to look at the tubes after hidden c  we are going natural for a couple of months then and IUI and final IVF. booster lit probably in sep.  feel that we are near the end of our journey though

big hugs to all

fi


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

CLS, when's your next HCG? Thinking of you....
Shellie, It is still quite early for an HPT, which is why clinics that use HPTs often make the OTD much later. This early on an HCG is much more definitive  

Saffron, I'm really hoping the OHSS calms down, gosh what an awful time you are going through, thinking of you 

Fi, yes I had a laparoscopy (aswell as the hysteroscopy) to check my tubes/womb. Have you been seeing Gafur? I do like him, he did my hysteroscopy at ARGC.

Agate, hope K is doing well

Lou, good luck for tomorrrow!!!!

Deegirl, have you had your AF already? Are you doing long or shot protocol?

Zeka, Pigloo, how are you feeling?

Sarahh, sorry I checked but I didn't note down my oestrogen at trigger

Ells, your mantra keeps us all going....hope you are feeling ok

Mandchris, hope you are still feeling good, a BFP on Day 13 post EC would indicate a nice HCG for Day 14 hopefully, good luck

Bling, good luck on startig the journey again!!! 

Ratsy, hoping that IUI has done the trick!!! 

AFM, still absolutely zilch on the early response tests, but lets wait and see, 3 days to go yet. Not looking forward to 'playing normal' in the office tomorrow while going 

Diane x

*OTD-





























Shellie- 08 Aug-waiting for the news......  
Lou- 09 Aug
**Diane- 11 Aug*
*Zeka- 17 Aug*
*Pigloo-20 Aug
Ratsy- 18 Aug*
*MandChris- 14 Aug-Tested 08 Aug  *


----------



## DND

Agate I am glad to hear that k is feeding now. She will be stringer and stronger for every day    .

Shella, good luck tomorrow. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you   .

Bling you know I am thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for you friend  .

Diane & Ratsy - I am going to work tomorrow too.    Hope it will be OK day for all of us  . 

Saffron, I hope you feel better tomorrow. Sleep well  .

Sarahh, my E2 were 2830 and 6830 at day 6 and 9 respectively (long protocol) and 1920 and 3760 (short protocol- better result).

Mandchris, congratulations one more time. I am really happy for your  . 

Lu I hope you have something nice to tell u tomorrow  .

Deegirl, I am sad for your experience. But do not stop to be optimistic. It is OK to cry sometimes so you can laugh again afterwards  . 

Zeka, ells, pigloo, CLS, Fi and all you fantastic women, sleep well tonight


----------



## Desi

Mandchris, congratulations!!!!!!!!!     

To all the ladies in 2WW, best of luck, all fingers and toes crossed (looks very odd!).     

I posted earlier about my Th1/Th2 test results.
TNF-a went down from 47.2 to 31.3, I am pleased with that.
The INF-gamma IL10 increased however from 17 to 23.3.
Initially I was pleased and thought not to go for a 2nd course of Humira, had 1 last May.
But, today I came back from holidays and could check with Dr. B's book (page 153-154).
He recommends Humira/Enbrel in case of:
-history of endometriosis
-TNF-a over 30
-INF-gamma over 15
-Failed past cycle with LIT and IVIg
-Poor NK suppression in test tube with IVIg
I have got all of the above..........  

If the IFN-gamma would still have been 17, like last time I tested, I would not have gone for a 2nd course of Humira with the nice drop of TNF-a to 31.3. But now I have 2 cytokine agressors instead of 1.
Agate was so kind to reply to my last post to say that the IFN-gamma was not proven to be so important in pregnancy as the TNF-a.

Are there any ladies who had a high IFN-gamma and who were suggested treatment for that? And if so, what?
I appreciate your replies, need to take a decision tomorrow........  

Night, night!
Desi.
Xxx
p.s. Mousky (I tought it was you) I bruised very badly on Clexane as well, but if it can assure you, with me it was gone again after 4 weeks once stopped with Clexane.


----------



## Desi

ShellieG, do not want to give you false hope, but whilst being pregnant of my DD in 2005 I had 3 negative home tests (with several days in between) and then thought I had a bladder infection and my GP did a 4th test just to be sure and it was +..........          

I just checked some info on TNF-a and IFN-g and I did not know that RFU and the AEB use different ranges, they are not very similar and actually quite far out. With RFU the range for TNF-a is far higher than AEB and for IFN-g RFU's range is a lot lower than with AEB.

Most of us test with RFU via Dr. G.
Are there ladies who test with AEB and who can confirm that the ranges of AEB are still same as in 2006 in the info I found?

If they are still the same, then 
A: there is quite a bit difference with the highest range for the TNF-a that Dr. G uses (RFU) and 
B: it seems indeed that Dr. Beer's IFN-g is allowed to be a lot higher and seems "less important...."

FYI:
RFU: TNF alpha /IL-10 and IFN gamma/IL10
Mean + SD(Limits) Mean + SD(Limits)

Non pregnant 

TNF alpha /IL-10 
21.9 + 9.7 (12.2 -31.6) 
IFN gamma/IL10
13.1 + 7.4 (5.7-20.5)
 Pregnant 
1st Trimester 
TNF alpha /IL-10 
22.2 + 8.8 (13.9 - 31) 
IFN gamma/IL10
13.5 + 5.3 (8.2 - 18.

2nd Trimester 
TNF alpha /IL-10 
18.2 + 9 (9.2 - 27.2) 
IFN gamma/IL10
11.9 + 5.2 (6.7 - 17.1)

3rd Trimester 
TNF alpha /IL-10 
26.5 + 9.5 (17 - 36) 
IFN gamma/IL10
11.7 + 4.6 (7.1 - 16.3) 
AEB : Non Pregnant

(Updated AEB lab Normal Ranges as of Oct 24, 2006)

TNF alpha /IL-10 
 5.6-21
IFN gamma/IL10
 13.2-30.3


----------



## Desi

Sorry, no idea where the smiley came from in my last post.
But the range should say:
1st Trimester 
TNF alpha /IL-10 
22.2 + 8.8 (13.9 - 31) 
IFN gamma/IL10
13.5 + 5.3 (8.2 - 18.

By the way, it might be that the info I found is not up to date as the present, recent ranges from RFU are:
TNF-a 13.3-30.6
IFN-g 5.8-20.5

Desi.
Xxx


----------



## Desi

OMG, the smiley is stalking me............
It should say 18.8!!!!!!


----------



## CLS

Hi Ladies,

Saffron – good luck with getting the OHSS under control. I hope you are able to do your LIT and be able to put your mind at rest.   

Mandy, Shellie and Lou – good luck today with the results!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Diane – 3 days to go. Don’t worry about the negative HPT’s so far – as we know, that could mean anything! Hopefully going back to work today will be a good distraction? 

Agate & Bling – thanks for the website info, much appreciated. 

Dee – sorry to hear you had such a bad experience with Dr. G. I too had massive pain when he did my SIS – he was having major problems seeing a growth and had to keep filling me with saline. The pain was so sharp and was all over my abdomen and up under my ribs I could hardly breathe – so much so I could hardly walk afterwards. Hang in there, the end result it worth it.
It’s no excuse but I know that he’s been having major problems with BUPA and other insurance companies. I was told a few months ago by BUPA that due to the new regulations and reviews of all the fertility clinics on their register, they were no longer processing any claims from FGA or ARGC, even though they gave me a preauthorisation number back in January for FGA that was valid up until end of June. Very very frustrating.   

A big hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing well and had a nice weekend.

AFM – No sign of AF as yet so we are still hoping our little angel is continuing its brave fight. I did have some minor cramps and brown spotting on Friday and Saturday but nothing yesterday – not sure if this is a good sign or not? I’ve stopped thinking about any of that otherwise I’ll just go crazy.   


My brain is a bit tired and scrambled at the moment so I was hoping to get feedback from your ladies based on your own experiences. When I saw Dr. G last week, he talked about me doing an LAD test early this week. We agreed I’d wait and see if I got through the weekend without any AF and if so, then it was up to me if I wanted to do the LAD or not.  As with everything else at the moment, I don’t want to be wasting money when we have such a slim chance, but I know he wouldn’t have suggested it if he didn’t think it was worth doing.  At the same time, I can’t help but think it would be worth having the LAD re-test to see where all that is currently at – our last LAD was back in May.

Is it a standard thing to get your LAD re-tested after both a BFN or a BFP?

When I texted Dr. G my HCG results last Friday he said he’d scan me when he gets back on 16 Aug and that there was no need to do anymore HcG tests between now and then as they really only give guidance as to whether I should keep taking meds or not. Having to wait another week and keep taking meds until then is probably going to drive me crazy.

I did a First Response HPT this morning and it still showed negative with a very VERY faint line (not even worth registering really). If my HcG had gone up significantly from 23.0 since last Friday, I can’t help but think the HPT would show up stronger line, which makes me think my little angel isn’t making as much progress as we’d hoped by now. 

So my thinking is this.......

Do HcG tomorrow (Tuesday morning) and if the results are good and I’ve had significant increase, do the LAD Wednesday morning, so it can get to Chicago on time.

If the HcG result isn’t good, then should I still do the LAD on Wednesday? Am I right in assuming the results will still be of benefit to work out why this cycle didn’t work? I know the decision is ultimately ours but any advice from you ladies would be much appreciated. As I said, the brain isn’t thinking clearly at the moment and also alot of you ladies have been in this dilemma before. 

Thanks,

Celia


----------



## agate

Celia: I guess if your LAD is low but your LO is hanging on in there, it would let you know that you need to get another LIT asap.  If your LAD is low but things don't work out this time, I guess it would give you a clue as to why they haven't - and if your LAD is fine, then I guess it rules that out as being a problem or needing urgent LIT for this baby... but I sort of agree that if things don't work out for you this time, then there isn't really such a rush to get the LAD done again.  I hope the blood test shows you a good level today.

Desi: can't help you on the ranges, but as far as I know, humira/embrel etc can only tackle TNFa directly and not IFNgamma - because these drugs specifically target TNFa and nothing else so its not obvious to me why you would take them for other TH1 cytokines apart from TNFa.


----------



## Diane72

Celia,

Its all about getting as much understanding now at this critical time of what is right/wrong as that will help you in the future if it doesn't work out. I always got annoyed at ARGC cause they wouldn't re-test my NKs at the point of HCG drop as it was a 'waste of money'. No, 5 full ICSIs and a FET with no added information are a far, far bigger waste of money!!!!

So last time round the day of HCG drop I did full NK and cytokines, cardiolipins, LAD and found my NKs were fine on treatment, LAD could be better but not neglibable, cytokines 'sky high', cardiolipins fine. All good information going into this cycle prepared.

Mr. G. also said to me to stop the HCG testing and just scan but I found that much more stressful than monitoring my HCG regularly so insisted on carrying on the HCG testing as wanted to know if we'd lost it or not. I guess you have to do what is right for you.

Diane x


----------



## Mandchris

Shellie         
Lou      
Thanks for all the lovely messages
Mandy xxx


----------



## niccad

Mandy - many congrats!!   

Lou and Shellie - I have everything crossed for you & hope you're both ok         

CLS- also still praying for you xx


----------



## Louiseb26

Hiya Ladies

We done it       I'm still in shock.My bloods have come back at over 300...so there might be 2   I'm going back to the clinic to have ILs as i don't want to wait.Me and DH just keep   at each other.

Will be on later with more personals.

Big   all round for your lovely support.

Lou xx


----------



## niccad

Lou - YIPPEE!!!!!! I've been checking all morning to see and am so so happy for you.                        
Over 300 too is fantastic... Will you have to go back for a repeat blood in 2 days? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bling1975

Lou - thats fantastic news!!! Congrats, you and DH must be over the moon.      

I hope all the good luck lately sticks around for a while  I am now booked in for all scans, drips etc for my FET at the end of august.


----------



## ells

Lou _ i knew it!!!!!!  I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you, CONGRATULATIONS.                          .  Sounds like a very good strong positive.  I hope your faces dont ache too much by the end of the day with all the grinning and smilling   .

Great news.

Bling, glad you have everything sorted out and ready to go, not long now.  

Ells


----------



## Mousky

Lou - Wonderful news!           Yes, it does sound like 2     


Bling - when do you think you'll have transfer?     I'm seeing cons next week on what should be my 1st AF day then I THINK I should start HRT a couple of days later. I'm guessing FET should be first week of September but with my crazy cycles, it could take a lifetime    I have everything crossed for you and your DH     


Hi everyone


----------



## Chicky Licky

Whoo hoo Lou! You did it girl! So chuffed for you on your BFP - definitely twins I think! lol! 

Hoping I can add to the good news when I get my blood test result back. Our GP is a bit slow though. Can't believe you got yours back so quick! 

No AF is good news though!   so I'm still hoping! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Zeka

Wohoooooo Louuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!           Bloody fantastic news!!

...so tell me, did you have any symptoms during your 2ww? (Just wondering, you know    ) 
And you say now whether you tested early so had a sneaky idea??   

Shellie         for you

Zeka x


----------



## Bling1975

Mousky, Today is cycle day 2 for me . I have day 6 embryos so I think transfer will be on day 19-22 depending on the scans. My clinic is closed on weekends so it will probably be on the the 27/8 or 30/8. I hope your cycle behaves! It is so exiting 

I have an appointment for Ivig on the 17/8 in the afternoon in the clinic. Any good tips on what to bring to be comfortable?
Could Dr G prescribe 1 shot of clexane as I don't want to check my bag on the flight but need a shot in the morning the day after as I will not be home until late evening?


----------



## MissyMinx

CONGRATULATIONS LOU!!!!      Enjoy every second!!!

And to MandChris too -    

Shellie -      for you. xx

  and    to all the F&G ladies.

Em.x


----------



## berry55

YEY LOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! xxxxxxx

shellie- lots and lots of luck hun xxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Lou - CONGRATULATIONS     WELL DONE!!!!!!!


----------



## Mandchris

Lou -  congratulations!!!!!!!! BFP
Thanks for all the messages, lovely








I got my bloods done today HCG 77 and Progesterone 165, have to retest Wed, i am a bit worried that its bit low, i know it is important that they double.
Shellie -Thnkin of you  
Mandy xxx


----------



## DND

Fantastic news Lou! 

Shellie and CLS I am      for you.


----------



## Diane72

Lou, wonderful news, a really, good strong HCG, definitley could be 2   

Shellie,  that GP, really sending you   

CLS, still sending you  

AFM, feeling  convinced it hasn't worked and the wait is killing me 

Diane x

*OTD-





























Shellie- 08 Aug-waiting for the news......  
Lou- 09 Aug  
**Diane- 11 Aug*
*Zeka- 17 Aug*
*Pigloo-20 Aug
Ratsy- 18 Aug*
*MandChris- 14 Aug-Tested 08 Aug  *


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Lou- WHOOOOOO HOOOO 300 wow congrats lovely to you and dh im soooooo pleased for you both   

Diane- Now listen missy its def not over for you yet you could still get that bfp it mioght not show up till otd    Hope work wasnt that bad 

CLS- Hope your scan brings you good news hun i really do   

ShellieG- Hope those tests come back quick for you and its good high results   

DND-Hope work went well for you today   

ELLS-Hope your ok lovely 

Saffron- hope your stay in hospital going ok 

Agate-choice- zeka -pigloo-mandchris -missyminx bling -mags hope i havnt forgotton anyone hope your all well 

AFM- well work boring boring boring i start 7.30 by 7.45 i was thinking ooh i could just be at home now eating toast and nice cuppa - I fell down the stairs last monday and landed on my coxis bone (spelling)    girls bounced off about 4 steps each time on that bone dp shouted oohh oohh oohh each step then shouted at me i tripped on my pjs with washing in my arms so couldnt break my fall ,The pain seemed to be easing off but sat in work in chair oh my word everytime i moved or stood up it was killing me i could have cried      relieved when it was time to go home so im going to try and relax tonight   

R    xxx


----------



## Zeka

OUCH ratsy!


----------



## Louiseb26

Hiya girls

Thank you all so much for your lovely msgs and all your support...couldn't of done it without you all.
I had my IL today so feel a bit relaxed now.Back on wed for another blood test...just     those levels do there thing.Dr G is back on Monday,so i will go and see him on Tuesday.I'm still in shock but still on   

Ratsy How you doing my lovely? Poor you falling...hope dp is giving you loads of tlc.Sending big   and   to you.  

Diane Come on my lovely...keep positive and keep telling yourself you are pregnant.Chin up and change your   for   . Big   for you.Snuggle in warm little ones.
 

Agate Hope you and little K are doing well.So glad you liked all your bits.You and Little K can enjoy some shopping time when your up and about.Big   to you both.

Manchris Sending loads of    for wed my lovely...its really scary isn't it   

Shellie I'm     your bloods come back great Hun...I'm thinking of you loads    

Zeka How you feeling my lovely? snuggle,snuggle in little ones.Keep positive and keep telling yourself you are pregnant...thank Ells for that    

Ells Your right our faces are still aching   and will be for some time i think.Hope you and your little ones are doing well. Can i ask you when would you stop having ILs?    

Niccad Hows it all going Hun? How you feeling? I'm back in on wed for bloods so fingers crossed.    

Pigloo Hope your taking things easy lovely.And those little embies are snuggling in warm    



Saffron Hope your out of hospital my lovely and it has all calmed down.I don't have it as bad as you and i feel for loads.I'm so uncomfortable,so good knows how your feeling...thinking of you and sending big    

Big   bling,sarah,mouksy,em,dnd and everyone else i have forgot.

Lou xx


----------



## SaffronXXX

Hi just came on to check on ladies who were testing today!! OMG Lou!!!!!!! yay I knew it when you described ohss like symptoms cos it was just like what I had before my bfp!!!!! Many many congratulations hunni  

ratsy -oooooouch hope you are taking things easy this evening!!!  

AFM - Blood this morning stable so hosp discharged me in the morning. No change in weight but I feel a lot better in general and peeing out more (sorry tmi)! DH then drove me straight down to Glasgow and got ILs done this afternoon! So so relieved it's done. 

Girls, I had to cancel LIT for next week so if anyone is looking for an earlier slot you might have a chance if you call Akvile asap  

A slight spotting again this morning, which worried me again but nothing since. Oh and found out hcg from Fri was 1340 and today was 3439 so it's going up nicely  I feel a bit more reassured. What a nervous wait till the scan day!!



SX


----------



## Zeka

Saffron, so glad to hear you aren't in hossie any more. Your hcg levels sound fab! What were they on otd - any hint for more than one do you reckon??

Zeka x
Ps - back to work on Wed (altho working from home tmrw) and dreading it! How long did you ladies have resting up before going back to work


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Thanks Ratsy and Lou for trying to make me    I guess its just as you near 'the end of the journey' pre the move to surrogacy and now we are really getting to that point the pressure is so immense.

Ratsy, that does sound sore    Hope you managed to relax tonight

Lou, hope your still on   

Saffron, so glad you've made it out of hosoital and are on the mend and have a totally fabulous HCG level, glad you managed to sort out the ILs in Glasgow.

Zeka, I had transfer on the Saturday then worked from home the following Mon-Fri in the first week to avoid driving long distances and then went back in physically this week. I have tried to avoid the long drive for 4-5 days post ET on all my rounds even if I have to work from home during that time.

Hope everyone sleeps well,   

Diane x


----------



## SaffronXXX

hi zeka! So happy I am home!! I CAN TYPE USING CAPITAL LETTERS! Oops sorry for shouting   My hcg was 235 on 9dp5dt. Could be a high level singleton figure or could be twins? Either way we are   that there will be at least 1 hb... How are you coping in 2ww my lovely?

Diane - hang in there hunni. You have done everything you could.    and sending you and your beans lots of positive thoughts.   

X


----------



## Toffee Girl

Hey Diane

Just checked in quickly to see how you were doing.... really hope you get lucky this time around.

Hi All - keeping a low profile myself as going through that rubbishy post-failure-feeling-fairly-useless phase.  Am sure it will pass.

Lots of love to all

Toffee Girl

xx


----------



## Louiseb26

Shellie thinking of you today Hun.I'm     your bloods come back high.Sending loads of lucky luck your way      

Diane only 1 more day my lovely...hold on in there.I know when you get to the end you convince yourself its all over.Stay positive    

Saffron so glad your home Hun and your level is just fab.Feet up and relax now sweet   

Lou xx


----------



## Chicky Licky

Well, the wait for my blood test result is well and truly getting to me now. I've never been knicker checking so much in my life. It's like any excuse to go to the loo! Really hope my GP rings today and I get some good news. Still no AF though, so just hope it stays away.

Can't bare to do another pee stick test incase it's negative so I'm just going to wait for the blood results now. 

Diane - only one more day to go honey! Hang in there!      

Saffron - fab numbers hun! 

Lou -   xx


----------



## sarahh

Hi all, just wanted to pop on and say Shellie - really    for good news for you hon. 

Lou - massive congrats, sounds like you have more than one in there hon, well done you, only another 36 wks to go!!!!!    for the rest of the pg and    you get to scan day with no probs. 

Diane - good luck for tomorrow hon, be thinking of you        

Saffron - glad to hear you are out of hospital and managed to get your intralipids done, bet you are most relieved to be home.  I hate hospitals!! 

Zeka, Ratsy, Pigloo hope you not going too   

AFM no decisions, have to wait for Dr G to come back.  Sorry to everyone else I've missed. 

Sarah xx


----------



## ells

Diane  keep positive huni remember THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.

Lou glad your faces are sore  its for a bloody good reason hun!!!! What date is your scan? I believe Dr G likes you to have drips upto 30 weeks so I think i am left with 1 or 2 to go  .

Shellie        I hope your GP phones with good news very soon hun.

Zeka,    I took the whole 2 weeks off this time, all my other cycles I have only had a couple of days off and then gone back to work.

Saffron what great numbers - could definitely be 2. Our levels 426 12 days post ET. Glad to hear you are feeling better and that you are now home. 

Dee how are you doing hun?

Ratsy - ouch  , I hope that its not too sore hun. 

MandChris how are you feeling hun?

CLS really hope the scan gives you good news    .
Pigloo    how are you feeling hun?

SarahH how are you doing sweetie? Any ideas on the plan of attack?

ALL PUPO LADIES *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*

Hope everyone else is okay  .

Off to the hospital to see the haematologist and obsterician this morning - fun  . I am taking all of my NK results and blood tests with me as I think its the obs doc that will say yey or ney to the IL's  . Hopefully it will not be too long a day up there.

Ells


----------



## Pigloo

Shellie - Good luck for today   its a big fat BFP

Diane - Sending you lots of   for tomorrow


----------



## SaffronXXX

ells - interesting to hear your level on 12dpt! Mine was 235 on 9dp5dt and 945 on 12dp5dt so yes, it could well be twins!!! OMG! DH is looking v worried tho! Good luck for your app today!

pigloo - how are you coping in 2ww hunni?

Shellie - still keeping everything crossed for you.

suitcase - you've been quiet! How are you and your twin bubs getting on?

Lou - when is your scan, do you know?

Feeling a lot more like a human today. A bit more mibile. Maybe worst bit is nearly over. Hardly any spotting this morning either. Phew. Counting down the days and minutes to the 1st scan!

Love to you all
Sx


----------



## Mandchris

hi 
Els - feeling more reassured now i know my beta is ok as i tested early, so now another test tomorrow!   
Shellie -      
I hoping to have intralipids on friday what happens after that?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thanks for asking after me Saffron, I'm feeling pretty awful actually, hence why I've not been posting much
am so so tired and nauseous all the time but can't actually be sick...trying to somehow hold down full time job but not managing too well   
wake up feeling sick, and just want to spend all day lying down in bed   

might have to go and see GP and get signed off work if this continues, am only 6+6 today though so if I'm like this until 12 weeks it's going to be pretty difficult with work....

sorry for 'me' post, hope everyone else is doing OK, best of luck to those testing shortly - Shellie and Diane I think    

Suitcase
x


----------



## niccad

Shellie - still have everything crossed for you

Diane - wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow. I'll be busy praying xxx

MandChris - my HCG was 62 at 10dp5dt so yours is absolutely fine   

Saffron - great news that you're home. So much easier to relax when you're in your own place. Hope you're taking it easy xxx

Hello to all xx


----------



## Mousky

Shellie - what a nightmare! Waiting for this long     I'm so     it's good news!    


Diane - you're also on my thoughts and     I so hope this has worked     I cannot imagine how you must be feeling with all the pressure of this being your last go (maybe) before moving to surrogacy    


Suitcase - how terrible! do you get any sort of help?     well, I know this isn't going to help you one bit but it probably is a good thing to be feeling this sick, if you know what I mean    I hope your GP can help you    


Saffron - so nice to hear you're feeling better   


ratsy - oh boy! that must hurt!       


Mandchris -      for great levels on your next beta   


Zeka and Pigloo -     


Bling - you're already starting!     


A big    to everyone else!


Akvil has just faxed me my LAD results and I'm pleased to inform that although not all levels are above 30%,  my B IgG+ went from 18.4% to 99% after 2 LITs. We're really pleased!


----------



## hart2hart

Just wanted to pop on and say hello.  There's lots of news to catch up on here and lots of good news.

Good luck to all of those in the 2 week wait,  congrats to all those that have had BFP   .

Its lovely to read how supportive you all are, whatever stage everybody is at. 

 to everyone.  

Take care 

xx


----------



## CLS

Wow – so much going on here over the past few days!

Big congratulations Lou, and Mandy sooooo exciting and plenty of reason to get sore cheeks form smiling so much!!   

Shellie, I’m sure you results will be just fine – GOOD LUCK!!!!!!     

Diane – I tried sending you a PM but it said your inbox was full. I can’t begin to imagine how hard it must be for you right now, but please try and stay strong for both you and your little one inside. You are in my thoughts alot and I’m praying that it works for you and sending you all my good luck and wishes.       

Suitcase – sorry to hear you’re not feeling well, even if it is for a good cause.

Saffron – glad to hear you are home and able to get your IL. Good luck with your first scan!

Zeka – like Ells, I took the full 2 weeks off – that way I knew I was giving it the best chance possible, but I know this isn’t always possible with jobs and other commitments etc.

Ells – good luck with your appointment and I hope it works out with the IL.

Ratsy, Dee, Zeka, Pigloo, DND, Niccad – how are you all doing?

Agate & Diane – thanks for your feedback on my follow up tests query, it really helped. I’m like you Diane in that I’m keen to do what it takes to get answers as to why things don’t work and what can help the next cycle. I asked Dr. G about the full set of tests you mentioned and he still feels that only LAD should be done at this point in time. I know I should trust him about what tests he needs at what point to get the best evidence, but it’s hard to ignore the thought of doing the other tests, even though it would set us back nearly £1000. If today’s’ result comes back with good news, my DH and I are off to have our LAD done tomorrow as a starting point.

AFM – I didn’t want to wait for another whole week until Dr. G got back before I had another blood test and scan, so I went in for an HcG today, 4 days since my last one. I’m awaiting results    but my gut feeling tells me things aren’t good – having said that I’m still being positive and hoping my little angel carries on its fight and hangs on. The minor brown spotting that I had on Friday and Saturday stopped on Sunday but came back a tiny bit yesterday. Still taking it one day at a time. All so frustrating but we all know what that feels like!

Have a good day ladies!

Celia


----------



## Chicky Licky

Just got my result - BFN    My HCG was less than 5. 

Not sure why my AF hasn't arrived yet. Maybe it's struggling to break through all the progesterone support I'm on. Does anyone know if I should stop all my drugs now?

Absolutely gutted as I felt sure that I was this time. 

Off to have a good cry now....

Thanks for all your support - sorry to let the side down! 
xx


----------



## Zeka

oh shellie    I'm so sorry, I really feel for you hun                    (re meds - normally you would stop meds at this point - re steriods it depends which dose and whether you've been on them for more than 3 weeks i believe, then you taper off slowly)


----------



## Mandchris

Shellie - Im so sorry


----------



## CLS

So sorry to hear that Shellie, I really really am.      
A good cry always helps and being around your loved ones when you feel up to it.
Sending you lots of big hugs from afar.      
Re: meds, I'm of the same thought as Zeka.


Take care lovely.


Celia


----------



## ells

Oh Shellie    so sorry that it wasnt good news hun.   .  The gestone will probably be holding AF off hun, when you stop the drugs it will probably start.  My prayers are with you hun. I hope when you are feeling up to it you will have a follow up and get some more answers   .

CLS I really hope that you get good news today hun   .

Hi to everyone else   .
AFM had my appointment - what a waste of time   .  As soon as I saw the doctor walk through the door i new the answer on ILs was going to be a no.  He said there was not enough research on it to show the benefits and that it has any effect on live birth rates   .  I told him I was disappointed but not surprised by his answer - he didnt like that very much.  i also told him that there was plenty of research from the States and that there are not lots of clinics and hospitals in the UK using IL's.  But he wouldnt budge.  Then proceeded to tell me that it wasnt a finincial thing and that he had to weigh up the benefits- sounds to me like a finanical thing then.  Thats all we spoke about other then the clexane which he is happy for me to continue on but told me he couldnt tell when to stop it and that the doctor on Monday have to tell me  .  Why dont the doctors in this country every think outside the box and not always haveto have all their boxes ticked. So will be phoning Akvil for another px for IL's ready for next week!  Still only 2 more drips left!

Hope everyone has a good day.

Ells


----------



## MissyMinx

Oh Shellie, I'm so, so sorry            I was convinced this was your time.  I'm truly gutted for you.  There are simply no words, so I'm sending you a huge   

Em.x


----------



## Ceri.

New home this way ladies ----> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244235.new#new


----------

